# kimball's journal



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Decided to start documenting this as I'm really enjoying reading other people's.

So I'll put the start together with a cut and paste of some of my previous posts as well as this post.

I've been into lots of different sports since my earliest memories as a kid, sadly not one of those anymore with the big 50 looming just under a year away.

Played football and golf to a very high level and tennis to reasonable and played at lots of other sports. Also had a try at bodybuilding in the mid eighties which consisted of random gym sessions and eating lots of raw eggs

Since then whether I've been playing competitive sports or not I've always had a set of dumbbells and done a few situps 2-3 times a week, although it has always been a chore and often got missed.

Then, much to my relief, I got divorced in '2006 lost the weight I'd gradually piled on over the previous 23 years and started playing loads of tennis again. Then in Feb met the fabulous girl who is now my wife and over the next 5 years, without really knowing it, gradually put even more weight back on, actually we both did happy content and lazy.

However this time last year a friend posted a party picture of us on facebook, below, which depressed the crap out of both of us. I also went to meet my daughter for coffee one day and realised I was out of breath walking up a hill, was struggling badly with my inhaled steroids for my asthma - had since I was 2 years old (i.e., even the prescribed dose wasn't enough sometimes) and the Omeprazole antacid PPI was hardly controlling my acid reflux.

We both went on the alboutw8 diet not thinking about exercise just getting rid of the lard

However about halfway through I realised I needed to start exercising too, so we bought a home multi gym, stationary bike and treadmill of ebay and I started exercising, with embarrassingly low weights. No way would I expose myself to a gym at that stage!

Then I go to my initial goal weight, down from over 17stone to 13:3. Still flabby, lots of loose skin but feeling like a different person.

However I had been living on about 600-800 calories a day for 4 months so there was a lot of muscle waste too. Surprisingly full of energy but exercising too hard, and possibly even over-training. And building up future health problems for myself I was completely unaware of. But at this time I felt really fit and happy.

Then in September we both joined a local gym, plenty of machines, loads of treadmills and cardio stuff and adequate free weights. And best of all very quiet.

At that stage I really caught the weights bug and started really pushing myself, while still eating a very low calorie, but high in sugars and fats, diet, probably averaging 1200-1800 per day max. And still partying very hard at the weekend, with LOTS of sambuca and vodka.

I started seeing big body changes and we went on holiday again for Haloween to our favourite place in Spain. On Halloween night my drink got spiked with LSD, which was my first ever experience of any drug other than alcohol or medicinal and I had the weirdest trip of my life. Felt unbelievably bad the next day then woke up on the morning of the 2nd November at 4am, 'knowing' I was dead and literally having to walk round the apartment to keep my heart beating.

My wife got up to find out what was wrong and immediately phoned a spanish friend who took us to the local emergency ward where I was treated for a heart attack. We said goodbye to each other while I was laid on the Gurney covered in cables. I kept trying to explain that I couldn't lay down because my heart would stop but they said it would be fine and insisted I laid down for an ECG (no pain at all but all other signs) which also showed heart attack. While I was laid there my heart stopped and I had adrenalin injections (I think - something in my heart anyway) and it started again, this happened 3 times then began to settle down.

But for 3 1/2 months I never felt right, I've suffered horrendous palpitations and ectopic beats, awful panic attacks where I was convinced I was going to die again and generally the worst health of my life. However during all the early and subsequent tests, and there were lots! They were convinced it wasn't an attack, but there was just something wrong with my heart. (Which didn't help the anxiety! ) but meant I carried on training, being the sort of person I am I started training harder and harder to prove to myself there was nothing wrong with me The 'something wrong' gradually improved over the period and I was given an all clear 2 weeks ago. Obviously the LSD caused the Spanish issue, as confirmed by all the Spanish and UK consultants, but I am now convinced a lot of the after effects were due to my diet/exercise programme massively extending the recovery time.

That was pretty horrific but there are lots of positives, I've stopped completely the PPI antacid treatment, no longer need ANY asthma medication for the first time in 46 years and am physically loads fitter.

I would guess that for 4 months last year my daily macro ratios were;

P=48g

C=40g

F=15g

Then until 2 weeks ago, the macros would have been more like (with odd binge days involving alcohol or cakes and generally sh1te food);

P=40-60g

C=150g

F=80-200g

Then about 3 weeks ago I decided I needed to do something about how crap I was still feeling and slow progress I felt I was making in my goals. So I started doing lots of reading and looking at how I could lose the 11lbs I'd gained from last year's low, as bodyfat readings showed I'd gained quite a bit of muscle back but still had too high fat for what I was aiming for.

So for the last 2 weeks I've massively changed my diet with the help of various online calculators and BB articles and forums and am now going with macros, based on a carb cycling article I liked the look of;

P=233-278g

C=1*406, 2*220, 3*97g

F=3*69, 4*97

And after about 3 days of this I started to feel so different it was a revelation, the best bit of which is the 'something wrong' has as good as gone!!!!! I've also dropped 6lbs in under 2 weeks and muscle definition is noticeable improved and visible fat even more so.

*My goals are,*

*while retaining or possible even building muscle get down to 185lbs (currently 195) then probably head back to 196 but hopefully all muscle with a lean gain diet programme. Gaining weight has never been an issue, just need to find if I can gain the right sort of weight Plus also continue to improve fitness and cardio levels. Specific area I want to target is shoulders as I think they are my weakest part. confirmed by the weights?*

My current training programme is;

*Monday*

20mins cross trainer (very high intensity)

Lat pull downs - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max weight 120KG

Seated row - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 125KG

Seated chest press - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 105KG

Seated machine pec dec - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure - current max 115KG

Seated machine shoulder raise - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 55KG

Seated machine shoulder press - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 55KG

Dumbbell curls - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure - current max 2*20KG

(can't do bar curls as the angle is wrong for a long term tennis elbow injury I got from overtraining last year)

Triceps cable push downs - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps. Current max 46KG

Machine hip abductors and adductors (?) 3 sets max weight.

*Tuesday*

5 mins cross trainer warm up

21 mins very high intensity treadmill interval training, 3mins 9km 30 seconds 16km

Machine ab crunches - warm up then 3 sets max weight 8 reps

Leg extension - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets, 3*9 reps max weight 152.5KG

Seated hamstring curls - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 125KG

Ab window wipers - 3 sets on the smith machine - 24-20-16

Smith machine squats - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure - 6-8-10 current max weight 260KG

but think my form is crap on this and not going deep enough and heavy hurts quite painful just loading my back up.

Abs cable cross pulls - 3 sets reverse pyramid - 6-8-10, current max 23.75KG

Abs fit machine rolling planks - 3 sets 20 rolls up down 10 rolls side to side

*Wednesday*

repeat Monday

*Thursday*

Repeat Tuesday

*Friday *

Used to repeat monday if I could get there Friday but started modifying that with

20 mins high intensity cardio

Deadlifts, still pyramidding up as I don't know my max yet and my grip is giving way before anything else.

Squats, lower weight better form

So that's where I am, next post is what I'm planning to do from today

Trevor


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

That is a lot of information! It seems like you have been through the ringer and come out the other side so well done mate. Starving yourself last year wasn't really a good call but as long as you stick to a decent diet and lift heavy you'll do fine. It does look like you are using a lot of machines in your routine, try and switch those for compound barbell exercises like Bench/Deadlift/Squat/Barbell Row you'll see better gains also throw in more dumbell work too in place of cable/machine if you can. Good luck with this.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

So after LOADS more reading and some advice in other posts I am planning to modify my training somewhat with additional exercises and splitting my cardio a little, where possible to allow me to do my 4 cardio sessions without too much impact on my weights sessions, so;

Need some help on these and also opinions on what I should add/remove. And are my deadlift plans sensible or should they be in another day?

*Monday*


20mins cross trainer (very high intensity)

Lat pull downs - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max weight 120KG

Seated row - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 125KG

Seated chest press - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 105KG

Seated machine pec dec - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure - current max 115KG

Seated machine shoulder raise - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 55KG

Seated machine shoulder press - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 55KG

Dumbbell curls - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure - current max 2*20KG

(can't do bar curls as the angle is wrong for a long term tennis elbow injury I got from overtraining last year)

Triceps cable push downs - 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps. Current max 46KG

Machine hip abductors and adductors (?) 3 sets max weight.


*Tuesday*


5 mins cross trainer warm up

21 mins very high intensity treadmill interval training, 3mins 9km 30 seconds 16km

Machine ab crunches - warm up then 3 sets max weight 8 reps

Leg extension - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets, 3*9 reps max weight 152.5KG

Seated hamstring curls - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 125KG

Ab window wipers - 3 sets on the smith machine - 24-20-16

Smith machine squats - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure - 6-8-10 current max weight 260KG

but think my form is crap on this and not going deep enough and heavy hurts quite painful just loading my back up.

Abs cable cross pulls - 3 sets reverse pyramid - 6-8-10, current max 23.75KG

Abs fitball rolling planks - 3 sets 20 rolls up down 10 rolls side to side


*Wednesday*


20 mins high intensity cross trainer cardio

pull ups - 3*8 reps

Dumbell rows - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets, no max yet on any of the new exercises

Smith machine incline bench press - warm up then warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets, 6-8-10

Dumbell flys - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets, 6-8-10 reps, current max 2*34KG

Smith machine shoulder shrugs - 3 sets


*(struggling a bit with this as my shoulders are stronger than my grip, but everybody seems to knock straps?)*


*Need another good shoulder exercise, ideas please?*

Dumbbell curls (anything else you can reccomend?) warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets, 6-8-10

Tricep dips, hopefully progressing very quickly to weighted dips (HOW weighted?)


*Thursday*


5 mins cross trainer warm up

Ab window wipers - 3 sets on the smith machine - 24-20-16

Squats - warm up then 5 mins cross trainer warm up

Leg extension - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets, 3*9 reps max weight 152.5KG

Seated hamstring curls - warm up then 3 reverse pyramid sets to failure, 6-8-10 reps - current max 125KG

Abs cable cross pulls - 3 sets reverse pyramid - 6-8-10, current max 23.75KG

Abs fitball rolling planks - 3 sets 20 rolls up down 10 rolls side to side

Machine ab crunches - warm up then 3 sets max weight 8 reps

Abs cable cross pulls - 3 sets reverse pyramid - 6-8-10, current max 23.75KG

Abs fit machine rolling planks - 3 sets 20 rolls up down 10 rolls side to side


Friday


5 mins cross trainer warm up

21 mins high intensity interval training

Deadlifts - *what sort of rep range? and grip problem again*

Full body barbell lift and return to floor, approx 40KG, with lunges both sides, 3*6 reps


Saturday


20 mins High intensity cross trainer

Sunday


5 mins cross trainer warm up

21 mins high intensity interval treadmill OR

20 mins high intensity stationary bike


Pics are where I was at at the start of my new macro diet a couple of weeks ago, still a fair bit of hard to shift waist fat.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

damerush said:


> That is a lot of information! It seems like you have been through the ringer and come out the other side so well done mate. Starving yourself last year wasn't really a good call but as long as you stick to a decent diet and lift heavy you'll do fine. It does look like you are using a lot of machines in your routine, try and switch those for compound barbell exercises like Bench/Deadlift/Squat/Barbell Row you'll see better gains also throw in more dumbell work too in place of cable/machine if you can. Good luck with this.


Lol, isn't it

Just posted my planned revised programme, doing, hopefully exactly what you've suggested. Problem is I like machines as I'm a gadget freak, plus they are nearly always free and the small free weights section is full of people trying to show off to each other and discuss all the women they didn't pull over the previous week especially Mondays and Tuesday!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

New prog feels like its working really well, aching all over again the day after, just like when I started and only doing cardio on 1 weights day.

Pull ups really working my back.

Also got some bf% calipers today and they agree within .1% with my tanita scales, both showing about 11.6%. Think the problem is most of that is round my waist and just won't shift fast enough, so maybe overall that's right but gut fat to me looks closer to 18-20%. So think I'll just believe the mirror.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yesterday's workout

21 mins hiit treadmill

Lat pulldowns, warm up then 6-8-10 starting at 120kg and coming down

Bent rows, first time, 70kg 3*8

Bench press, warm up then 3*120, hurt left shoulder again so need to change it

Deck flys, 6-8-10 starting at 115kg

Dumbbell shoulder press, 30kg*2 3*8

Upright rows, 30kg 3*8

Bicep modified hammer curls, 20kg down 6-8-10

Tricep pushdown, 43kg down, 6-8-10

Bar dips 3*8

Bloody shoulder on bench press driving me mad!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Today's workout

5 mins crosstrainer workout

Leg press 252.5kg 3*12

Leg extension, 152.5 3*9

Seated hamstring curls 115kg down, 6-8-10

Lunges 50kg, 3*8

Machine ab crunches, 95kg 3*9

Window wipers, 24-20-16

Ab cable side pulls, 23 down, 6-8-10

Fitball rolling planks and sides 3*30


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

260kg squat! That's some weight that pal! You sure?

Well done for turning it around, the difference in your pictures is dramatic!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yea but awful form, and only really a half squat. Dropped it to 160 this week and went to parallel and nice doms still 2 days later. Been concentrating on much better form as well as diet last few weeks rather than ego boosts

And thanks


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Having my first day off from anything today, even cardio, for 3 weeks. Although I did fix the slipping belt on my home treadmill and I had a several hour cardio session of sorts in the very early hours of this morning so needed a rest. Longest for a while ao the cardio definitely paying off

Had a really good cardio only session Friday.

5 mins warmup then 12 mins vo2 max test, only managed 2.4km but as I could barely walk up a hill a year ago felt pleased, 20 mins stepper 10 mins hand bike.

Then yesterday 20 mins cross trainer. Warm up and 4 sets of deadlifts for a new max pb, not that heavy and only 3 reps but still ok then 3 sets 5 of a really exhausting exercise from a mag, then had to shower


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice upper body workout today.

Chin ups 3*6

Dumbell rows, 3*9 40kg

Incline BP 6-8-10 90kg

Flys 3*9 30kg

Shrugs 90kg

Front raises 3*6 12kg

Bent rear flys (?) 3*8 16kg

Dumbell curls 6-8-10 20kg

Ex bar curls 3*8 30 kg and little pain

Skullcrushers 3*8 40kg

Dips 3*8

And a new pic, I think I can see an improvement from just a few weeks ago, so pleased. Think that's more diet than gym maybe. Or is it just wishful thinking. First pic is 2 weeks ago and then tonight, same lights and location. Real improvement or not?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

As per my post in the ProHormones section.

I have done a LOT of reading and after very quickly making the decision that I will not be injecting now, or probably ever, but did want to explore alternatives to unassisted training.

As I've now spent over a year dieting and reducing body fat from over 30% to about 11.6 I wasn't willing to take anythin that caused me to look 'fatter' 

I narrowed it down to Anavar or Heladrol and then while reading more and more got put off by either the cost or the fakes from Anavar and came across Reggie from pro-nutrition's 18 month old review of his cynostane experience. His goals seemed to be very similar to mine, to look like a 100meter sprinter not necessarily a full on body builder size. THat was more my goal when I started serious training a year ago and if it changes in the future its my current goal.

So I've decided on just a 4 week course of 30mg ED Cynostane supported by Life Support from Predator followed up with Tremazole as PCT.

It looks like I could run Cynostane with no support but decided I'd just worry too much and I have an incredibly good and healty sex life so don't want to be risking that either. I'll be starting Thursday and the plan will be to take 10mg 3 times a day along with a recommended dose of life support. Just running for 4 weeks as recommended by Predator as well.

My aims are to increase strength, lose some fat and gain some muscle and definition/separation. I am currently on an approx 250-300 calorie deficit. I'm going to start by making that maintenance but all of the added calories will be protein, so heading towards 400g of protein per day.

And again, having read Reggies review follow a very similar training prog and aim for greater volume during the cycle and attempt to increase weight at the end to retain or improve on the gains.

I'm excited about trying something new and a little nervous, wouldn't take many negative side effects for me to drop it very quickly (one of the reasons for trying Cynostane)

I think I've been making quite good and significant gains anyway since sorting out my diet over the last few weeks, would appreciate other people's views on the 2 pics in my previous post. Seems quite good progress to me over a couple of weeks unassisted but I am an eternal optimist so might be imagining things


----------



## Parki79 (Aug 22, 2011)

Good progress for sure I think your looking good. Your not imagining it your training is going well and you must be training hard and keep nailing the diet.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, does look a lot different in 2 weeks to me so if others think so too going the right way


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Starting the cynostane log today with the starting figures

Waist 35.5

LBicep 15 2/8

RBicep 15

Chest 43

Thigh 22.5

Calf 15 7/8

Weight 194

BF% 10

(using calipers and Jackson-Pollock method) seems low but carefully measured and scales agree exactly. Down 1.6 on 2 weeks ago

BP 119/81 P50

Current pics attached


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok first day, 30mg cynostane and one cap of life support. Plan is 30mg for 30 days of cynostane. 1 week of 1 cap per day life support, 1 week 2 caps per day, 3 weeks 4 caps per day then 1 week at 2 caps per day. Pct will be triazole.

Today's workout.

5 mins crops trainer workout

21 mins hiit treadmill, 3 mins 9kmh 30 secs 16 kmh, finish 30 secs 20kmh

Lat pull downs, warm up then 6*115, 8*105,10*95

Bent rows, 3*8*70

Machine chest press warm up then, 4*105, 7*95, 9*85

Machine pec deck, 6*120, 7*110, 9*95

Machine lateral raises, 5*55, 8*50, 10*45

Dumbell shoulder press, 3*8*20

Dumbell curls, 8*20,7*20,6*20

Ez curls, 3*8*35

Dips, unweighted, 3*8

Rope cable tricep push downs, 6*46.75, 8*44.25, 10*41.75

P=332,f=112,c=79 messed up slightly, was aiming for 100 each c&f and a little more protein. 2616 calories.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 2

30mg cynostane, 7-1-5

1 tab life support

5 mins cross trainer warm up

Deadlift, warm up, then 3*160,5*150,6*140

Barbell lunges, 3*8*40

Leg press 3*12*202.5

Hip adductor, 3*9*152.5

Hip abductor, 3*9*152.5

Window wipers, 24/20/16

Machine crunches, 3*9*102.5

Ab cable side pulls, 6*26.25,8*23.75,10*21.25

Fit ball rolling planks, 3*20/10

Felt like a really good workout but probably psychological and I'm eating more!

P=345,F=105,c=127,calories=2807

Too high on carbs today


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeaterday-Day 3

Not much yesterday and at home as no time for gym tonight

20 mins bike fat burning prog

20 mins treadmill at 10kmh

1000 on speedball (that burnt!)

P=338,F=94,C=134, calories=2729

Peeing a hell of a lot and lower back sort of hurting while running and while bowling later, either side of spine. Went off sitting down and nothing this morning. Didn't sleep that much so just rested. Back pumps? No idea but have had that pain before and never taken anything before so probs not. Belly definitely looking leaner despite quite a heavy food increase, wife commented 

Also of interest, got home hungry and low on days protein at about 1 this morning and had a double scoop of bulk powders and got up because I'm starving this morning. I'm never hungry in the morning!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 4

Yesterday, just some cardio today, cycling and running. Stamina seems way better, and was last night too, just don't seem to get tired at all!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 5

Glucosamine has turned up to so taking 2g of that a day as well now.

Gym, warm up then long deadlift warm up followed by 3*150, 5*140, 7*130

Then 3*5 40kg full body compound exercise. Doesn't seem much but workout took 40 mins with only 1 min between sets and absolutely dripping!!!

Had a play at cable flys, think I need to concentrate on chest a bit so going to add that in once a week from now.

Tired today as didn't get back in from club until 3 then up for GP, early night tonight


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Looking very good mate, keep it up. You ever think of switching the lat pulldowns for chins/pull ups? It seems you might get more out of it at the weight you are pulling down.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi and thanks, I've changed a fair bit from reading here. Monday's and Tuesday's I've tried to drop machines and do dips and chin ups bent over rows, etc. then machines Wednesday and Thursday.

Despite weighing a fair bit less than I'm doing for pull downs the chin ups hurt loads more so pleased


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 6

Feeling a bit more of a pump in the gym and I do think a bit of back pumps, just uncomfortable though - Or is it just because I've started doing deadlifts, bent barbell rows, etc and slightly strained/overused my back. Can't say I'm feeling lots stronger but more sets at the higher weight and easier so I think I'm starting to see a difference. Nothing dramatic though.

Gym today

Not going to bother describing warm ups

Dumbbell bent rows, 4*6*40kg

Chin ups, 4*6

Incline bench press 1*6*90kg,3*6*80kg

Dumbell flys, 3*9*30kg

Cable flys, 4*10*33.5kg

Front shoulder dumbell raises, 4*6*12kg

Bent rear delt flys, 4*6*16kg

Barbell shrugs 1*8*90, 1*8*110,1*8*100,1*8*90

Dumbbell curls, 4*6*20kg

Ezbar curls, 3*8*30kg

Skullcrushers, 3*8*40kg

Rope tricep pushdowns, 6-8-10, 46.75kg down

P=303, F=112, C=91, calories=2528


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Some suggestions sent via email mate.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 7 and measurements and review so far.

Weight 197.4=+3.4lbs

Right bicep=15.5=+.5"

Left bicep=15.5!  =+.25"

Chest=44=+1"

Waist=35.5

Thigh=22.5 same!

Calf=16=+.125"

Jackson pollock bf%=9-1% (don't believe still but the mm are going down!)

So if the reduced bf% is right (not the number but the reduction) I've lost 1% or 2lb and gained 3.4 so that's 5.4 muscle. Seems a lot 1st week, guess next few weeks will show, have had quite a few comments that I've lost a lot and look more muscular, even from the gym PT this evening, which is good as I'm gaining

After reading reggie and predator's blogs changed my workout slightly for the next week so.......

Squats 4*8*130kg

Leg extension 4*6*125kg

Seated hamstring curl 4*8*100kg

Calves on leg press 4*10*202.5

Window wipers on smiths, 24-20-16

Oblique cable pulls 4*8*23.75

Dropped weights back to guesstimate of 80% 1RM and increased volume. Also changing diet from tomorrow and aiming for P=320, F=45, C=210.

Overall the effects at the end of the first week aren't marked although growth seems ok. Very good libido definitely getting better although interestingly fluid def down! overall mood and positivity improved, although again normally good anyway. Sleep slightly worse. Strength hard to say but same weights as last week def easier, for example 20kg bicep curls last week was 1st set to failure then drop weight. This week 4th set before it felt really hard. Also chest, shoulders and biceps in particular have felt pretty pumped all day today. Like I only finished working out 30 mins ago even though it was 24 hours or so, nice feeling.

New pics, trying to get the light and position the same.


----------



## predatorN (Mar 16, 2009)

Great feedback. One for the Cynostane haters on here to take note of!

Still too many isolation movements.

I would do 2-3 sets of Romanian Deadlifts and then 2-3 sets of leg curls after.

Once you can do 4x8 on 130kg, resist the urge to increase the weight and add reps or sets instead.


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Hi and thanks, I've changed a fair bit from reading here. Monday's and Tuesday's I've tried to drop machines and do dips and chin ups bent over rows, etc. then machines Wednesday and Thursday.
> 
> Despite weighing a fair bit less than I'm doing for pull downs the chin ups hurt loads more so pleased


When the pull ups/chins get too easy you can start doing them weighted.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

predatorN said:


> Great feedback. One for the Cynostane haters on here to take note of!
> 
> Still too many isolation movements.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that

To replace the extensions and calves?

Are the upper body days ok as far as you can see? For example day 6?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

damerush said:


> When the pull ups/chins get too easy you can start doing them weighted.


Still a long way from easy on chin ups


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 8

Upped the life support to 2 caps so dosing for this next week

30mg cynostane

3g glucosamine

1 fish oil cap

1 multi vitamin

2 caps life support

Feel like something really starting to happen today, upper body felt pumped all day and like nothing I've felt before exercising this evening, good feeling. Had 3 more people comment that I'm looking bigger in a good way today as well, so not in my head

Tried new upper body volume and intensity training today, 30 secs between sets and approx 80% of 1rm

21 mins hiit cardio, 180s/30secs 9/16kmh

Lat pulldowns 3*8*95+1*6*95

Seated rows 4*8*95

Pec dec flys 4*8*95

Dumbell bench press 1*8*24+2*6*34+1*4*34

Seated machine delt side raises 4*8*45

Seated machine military press 4*8*45

Dumbbell curls 4*6*20

Ezbar curls 4*8*35

Bar dips 4*8*bw

Skullcrushers 4*8*30

Felt really good at the end and hotter but no sweatier if that makes sense? Also joint aches and pains reduced a lot plus tennis elbow seems loads better rather than worse like normal.

Cardio not as good as normal struggled a little, 1 of those nights? Extra weight? Doing less cardio? I'll know Friday I guess

BP 121/74 lowest it's been for 15 years, not what I expected, and pulse up to 66 from 50ish. Interesting!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 9

Macros almost spot on yesterday, P=310,f=59,c208

Today's workout was somehow dissatisfying, I think for a number of reasons,

1-yesterday's was so good and today was legs which I don't get a buzz from

2-I'm following the advice of higher volume at 80% of max, which means I can't set a pb in anything, which I normally try for on something every session, so sort of going through the motions.

3-deadlifts of any sort just make my back sore which I can feel throughout the rest of the session.

4-had my first cheat food in 2 months, only a stupid yoghurt flapjack but wish I hadn't!

On the positive side, upper body still feels really pumped, shoulders more today than arms, which is good, they need it!

Gym today

12 mins high intensity cross trainer

Romanian deadlift 3*6*120

Leg press 4*8*202.5

Seated hamstring curls 4*8*95

Dumbbell front lunges 4*6*30

Seated machine crunches 4*8*102.5

rolling fitball planks 3*20/10


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day10

Just 30 mins cardio today

Feeling slightly pumped all the time, although feeling a bit bloated too, think its this weeks increased carbs. Don't think I'm eating enough though!

Think a proper rest day today, Saturday.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 12

Feel very refreshed and still nicely pumped, even my upper back and shoulders.

Only had about 2 hours sleep but still feel good.

Think I need to increase food intake slightly as I'm waking starving and body fat seems to be dropping quite fast, especially lower abs, at last!

So going for about 3k calories, p=350, c=250, f=75

Gym today was meant to be just cardio but felt too pumped so did a bit more and got a new pb!

5 mins ct warmup

21 mins hiit treadmill, 9/16kmh 150s/30s cardio good today

Deadlift and new pb 155*5, 140*5, 2*6*130

Compound lift, 4*6*40kg


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 13

Feeling very full after 2 days on the increased calorie diet. Have a target weight in mind and as I'm going on holiday in 3 weeks so as soon/if as I hit that I'm going to drop to maintenance and do pct and maybe the last week of the cycle on a cut and hope to increase fat reduction holding onto whatever gains I've made.

General good feelings continuing and post workout pumps are fabulous, today's workout;

1 armed bent rows 4*8*40

Chin ups 4*6*bw

Incline bench press 1*6*90, 2*8*80, 1*7*80

Pec deck flys 4*8*95

Dumbbell front arm raises 4*8*12

Rear delt flys 4*8*16

Standing bar dips 4*8*bw

Dumbbell curls 4*6*20

Ezbar curls 4*8*30

Ezbar Skullcrushers 4*8*35

Not increasing weights much but volume going up quite a bit


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 14 and measurement/review day

Feeling really good on it still and can see growth now, particularly after training upper body like yesterday. Fat seems to be dropping quite fast despite gaining weight. Feel almost permanent slight pump, particularly shoulders and back and great pump after workouts.

Weight 200 =+2.6 (+6 total)

Right bicep=15.75 +.25 (+.75 total)

Left bicep=15.75 +.25 (+.5 total)

Chest=44.5+.5 (+1.5 total)

Waist=35.25 -.25 (-.25 total)

Thigh=23 +.5 (+.5 total)

Calf=16.25 +.25 (+.375 total)

Jackson pollock bf%=-4.5mm (given up on % as I just don't believe it but using the 3 fold method have lost another 4.5 mm from the total, was 23mm now 18.5

BP 127/76 P 58

Tonight's workout which felt good despite the lower back pain from Sundays deadlifting.

Squats 4*8*150

Leg extensions 4*8*125

Hamstring curl 4*8*95

Hip adductor 4*9*152.5

Hip abductor 4*8*152.5

Machine crunches 4*9*102.5

Fitball rolling planks 4*20/10


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 15

Upped the life support to 4 tabs as planned and started taking tt-33 to try and shift the lower abs fat before the holiday, it's going but not fast enough.

Really good workout today, steadily increasing volume and intensity and still getting easier but resisting the urge to increase weights until next week.

Feeling pretty bloated after the big carb increase, extra 150g per day. But feeling very strong today and back getting better quickly.

Workout;

20 mins hit on the cross trainer

Lat pulldowns 4*8*95

Seated rows 4*8*95

Pec dec 4*8*95

Dumbbell bench press 2*8*34, 1*6*34, 1*8*30

Machine delt side raises 4*8*45

Machine overhead press 4*8*45

Dumbbell curls 4*6*20

Ezbar curls 4*8*35

Tricep dips 4*8*bw

Tricep v bar pushdowns 4*8*45


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 16 yesterday

Still feeling good except for back from Sundays dead lift cock-up!

Pumps are a lovely constant feeling when not working out and much more intense when I am.

Interestingly on 4th day of TT-33 and size stayed the same but def looking leaner and dropping a little weight back to 200.5 had got to 205 at one point, calorie intake not changed at approx 2900. So I am going to assume that is a good thing and burning fat/losing water.

workout;

Leg press 4*8*202.5

Leg extension 4*8*125

Hamstring curl 4*8*95

Hip adductor 4*8*152.5

Hip Abdcutor 4*8*152.5

Dumbell lunges 4*6*60

Cable oblique pulls 4*8*26.25

Machine crunches 1*20*75, 2*15*75


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 17

Just a quick workout tonight, not planned but felt the need great pumps from this today, lower weights higher reps, less sets.

12 mins cross trainer

Pull ups 2*8*bw

Seated rows, 1*15*85, 1*12*85

Pec dec 2*15*85

Machine chest press 2*12*75

Front delt raises 2*12*10

Machine delt side raises 2*12*35

Dumbell curls 2*11*18

Parallel dips 2*15*bw


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 20

Did a bit of cardio and and yesterday but felt generally "under the weather" and pretty sick all day. Was out until the early hours and had 2 drinks, which is nothing but maybe related?

Then bed early last night and best nights sleep since 'the incident' last year.

Still felt a little odd today but also noticeably increased vascularity and muscle hardness.

Gym tonight and felt definitely stronger so did extra sets of most stuff rather than the temptation of increasing weights, that's for next week when volume reduces.

1 arm dumbell rows 5*8*40

Chin ups 3*6*bw, 2*5*bw

Pec dec 5*8*95

Incline press 5*8*70

Close grip flat press 5*8*60

Barbell shrugs 5*8*110

Front shoulder raises 5*8*12

Bent rear flys 5*8*16

Dumbell curls 3*8*18,2*6*20

Parallel dips 4*9*bw

Ezbar curls 4*8*35


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Whoops dupe


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

End of week 3 and really feeling pumps now, especially arms and shoulders. arms shoulders, and back a little, feel like I've only just finished a workout all the time. Effects deem to have almost doubled since the weekend!

New stats, surprised at chest growth, although it needed it! And no more arm growth as they feel and look bigger! Maybe the continuing fat loss is off setting?

Weight 201.8=+1.8 (+7.8 total)

Right bicep=15.75 15.75 (+.75 total)

Left bicep=15.75 15.75 (+.5 total)

Chest=45.5 +1 (+2.5 total)

Waist=35 -..25 (-.5total)

Thigh=23 23.25 +..25 (+.75 total)

Calf=16.25 (+.375 total)

Jackson pollock bf%=-1.5mm 23mm now 17.5

BP 125/73 P 53

Squats 5*8*150

Leg extensions 5*8*125

Hamstring curl 5*8*95

Machine crunches 4*8*95

Oblique cable pulls 4*8*23.75

Window wipers 1*24,1*20,1*16


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 22 and another great workout, I can see why people do longer cycles, not looking forward to it ending next Tuesday now! Or ever

All exercises with only 30 secs rest between exercises and reps

Lat pulldowns 5*8*95

Seated rows 5*8*95

Pec deck 5*8*95

Dumbell flat bench press 2*8*34, 3*8*30

Machine lat raises 5*8*45

Machine mil press 5*8*45

Dumbell curls 2*8*20, 2*6*20

Parallel dips 4*8*bw

Barbell shrugs 5*8*110

Narrow grip bench press 4*8*60

Ezbar curls 4*8*40


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 23

Still feeling great in the gym, Effects have increased loads this week but not changed since Monday

Leg presses 5*8*max

Leg extensions 5*8*125

Hamstring curls 5*8*95

Hip adductors 5*8*max

Hip abductors 5*8*max

Window wipers 3*20

Machine crunches 4*8*max

Cable oblique pulls 3*8*23.75

Fitball rolling planks 2*20*20


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 24

Decided to up the dose to 40mg and maybe extend for 1-2 weeks. Which will mean doing 2 weeks on cycle in portugal and saving pct for when I get home.

Gym shut today so did 20 mins cardio on the bike at home and then another 30 mins upper body on my home equipment. Bit annoyed as back is still playing up from injury dead lifting weeks ago and tweaked shoulder trying to do dips under my banana plant hoping that will heal before next session Sunday.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 26

Only had a couple of hours sleep last night but decided to go and do Monday's workout today as gym shut tomorrow. Felt really tired and lethargic to start but everything was great once I got going.

1 armed dumbell rows 5*8*40

Pull ups 5*6*bw easiest yet

Pec deck 5*8*95

Incline bench press 5*8*70

Close grip bench press 5*8*60

Barbell shrugs 5*8*110

Front delt raises 4*8*12

Rear delt bent flys 4*8*16

Dumbell hammer curls 4*6*20

Parallel dips 4*8*bw

Ezbar curls 4*8*35


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

End of week 4 and I think the cycle, will decide in the morning.

New stats I'm happy with, and to be honest better than I hoped and a lot better than I feared after all the initial Cyno concerns from other members. Now to decide what to do next, but first of course see what I can hold onto during pct.

Weight 201.2= -.6 (+7.2 total)

Right bicep=15.9 +.15 (+.9 total)

Left bicep=16 +.25 (+.8 total)

Chest=45.75 +.25 (+2.75 total)

Waist=34.75 -25 (-.75total)

Thigh=23.5 +.25 (+1" total)

Calf=15.9 (+.125 total)

Jackson pollock bf%=-1mm 23mm now 16.5 overall down 6.5

BP 118/75 P 55

Squats 5*8*150

Leg extensions 5*8*125

Hamstring curl 5*8*95

Machine crunches 4*8*95

Oblique cable pulls 4*8*23.75

Window wipers 1*24,1*20,1*16


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

First day of exercising in PCT

Already feel smaller, lol. Taking advice from Predator to reduce volume significantly and start to increase weights.

Felt healtheir during the session if that makes sense but not as empowered to smash the weights, probably all in my head but just what I felt. However I did manage to increase weight on every exercise so pretty pleased.

Lat pulldowns 2*8*100

Seated rows 2*8*100

Pec deck 2*8*100

Dumbell flat bench press 2*10*34

Machine lat raises 2*8*47.5

Machine mil press 2*8*47.5

Dumbell curls 2*8*22

Parallel dips 4*8*bw+10

Barbell shrugs 2*8*120

Narrow grip bench press 2*8*70

Ezbar curls 2*8*40

10 mins treadmill cardio

Interestingly pumps, especially shoulders felt biggest yet and calf pumps stopped the cardio!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting sides today which I didn't expect;

Day 2 of PCT, triazole and intimidate and libido gone through the roof, opposite of what I expected!

I've dropped calories by 500 per day, peeing like a racehorse, look leaner, huge carb reduction and gained another 1.5lb. Hmmmm


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Decided to stop pct, although far from needed it! Libido still crazy, actually struggling to sleep due to constant erections, lol.

And going straight into 6-8 week (extra 2 weeks will be dependent on how i feel and if ive reached goals) var cycle, making it about a 10-12 week oral cycle in total. Followed by nolva pct. then 3 month break probs followed by a tbol 8 week cycle.

So starting this morning on 90mg med-tech var. 30 mg 3 times a day and proviron 25mg ed.

Last 2 workouts.

Leg press 2*10*max

Leg extension 2*8*130

Hamstring curl 2*8*130

Hip adductor 2*9*max

Hip abductor 2*9*max

Window wipers 1*24, 1*20

Cable oblique side pulls 2*8*26

Fitball rolling planks 2*20/10

21 mins hiit treadmill 8/15

Chin ups 3*8*bw

Seated rows 2*8*100

Pec deck 3*8*100

Dumbell press ups 2*8*30

Barbell shrugs 3*8*120

Front shoulder raises 2*8*12

Rear delt flys 2*8*18

Dumbbell curls 1*8*22, 2*6*22

Parallel dips 2*10*bw


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 2 of anavar looked surprisingly vascular this morning but no real strength differences in the gym.

Pullups 4*6*bw

1 arm bent rows 1*8*40, 2*6*40

Incline bench press 1*8*70, 2*8*80, 1*6*80

Pec dec 4*8*95

Machine delt side raises 4*6*47.5

Machine mil press 4*6*47.5

Barbell shrugs 4*8*120

Close grip BP 4*8*70

Dumbell hammer curls 3*6*22

Parallel dips 3*8*bw+12

Ezbar curls 3*8*35


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 3 feeling a little bit of back pumps already, most enjoyable leg session yet, don't like legs at all, find it boring.

It's also stats day a day early as flying tomorrow evening.

Really good news is I have lost nothing size wise and 2lbs weight. So for my goals delighted! Not going to put them down individually as the ONLY changes are another 1/4" off waist and the same added to calves.

Got my pics up too, slowly getting there although I feel my chest is lagging, I can kill it during a session and it feels ready to go again next morning:! And the clumsy appendix scar is worsened by the lights but is getting better as the weight drops.

Today's workout

Squats 4*8*160

Leg extensions 4*8*130

Hamstring curls 4*8*100

Calf raises on leg press 4*8*max

Machine crunches 3*8*102.5

Fitball rolling planks 2*20


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok so I'm back from an awesome hen do in portugal, which was fabulous until the last 2 days when all but one of us got norovirus. Which meant I shat and puked 13lbs in 3 days and couldn't train.

Probably missed a few doses of var too but not many.

Now at the end of 2 weeks at 90mg. Nothing magical yet I'd I'm honest, feels less than the Cyno 2 weeks in not at all what I expected.

However today and yesterday I have had back pumps all day, actually worrying it was kidney pain until I realised what it was and tonight I def. felt stronger.

Workout was;

Lat pulldown 4*8*115

Seated rows 4*8*105

Pec deck 4*8*105

Dumbell flat press 3*8*34

1 armed from delt raises 3*8*16

Rear delt flyes 3*8*20

Dumbell shrugs 4*8*40

Parallel dips 4*8*bw+14

Dumbell curls 4*8*22-16

Hoping things are about to start kicking in now.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Great workout last night, felt really good, var is definitely kicking in, I would compare var at 2.5 weeks slightly ahead of Cyno at 4 weeks so very good hopes for this with 6 weeks to go.

Especially as I'm adding in 60mg tbol from today for the last 6 weeks

Last night was

Bent rows 4*8*40

Pull ups 4*6*bw

Pec deck 4*8*105

Dumbell flat press 3*8*34

Cable flys 4*8*33.75

Barbell shrugs 4*8*110

Front dumbell delt raises 3*8*14

Seated dumbell press 3*8*24

Dumbell hammer curls 4*6*20

Rope tricep pushdowns 4*8*41

Ezbar curls 3*8*35

Tricep dips 4*8*bw+37.5

Probably best session yet and feel lots of strength to come, just building gradually to take it easy on the joints/ligaments


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Good workout again last night, feeling really good, not sure if Tbol has a feel good factor too but def. feeling good.

Stays are all about the same as at the end of the Cyno cycle but feeling and looking harder now. Var is def coming in and having to be careful with joints.

New pics;



Lat pulldowns 3*8*105, 1*8*110

Seated rows 3*8*105

Pec deck 4*8*105

Seated bench press 4*8*80

Cable flys 4*8*33.5

Barbell shrugs 4*8*110

Seated machine side delt raises 3*8*47.5

Seated machine mil press 3*8*47.5

Dumbell hammer curls 4*6*20

Ezbar curls 3*6*40

Parallel dips 3*8*bw+35, 1*10*bw

Bench tricep dips 4*8*bw+40


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leg day and feeling great still

Squats 4*8*150

Seated calf raises 4*12*max

Leg extension 4*8*135

Ham curls 4*8*107.5

Oblique cable twist 3*8*26.75

Machine crunches 3*8*max


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Decided to up my doses, going to 100 on var and 80 on Tbol for the last 5 weeks.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Stats update day and all going really well;

BP 126/76

Pulse 58

Weight 204 (bit of water weight from cheat day though!)

Waist and thighs no change

Calves +.25

Biceps 16.25

Chest 46 (+.5")

Waist 34.75

And cycle really coming in now, strength way up but controlling increases to protect joints/ligaments/tendons.

Lat pulldown 4*8*107.5

Seated rows 4*8*107.5

Pec deck 4*8*107.5

Machine chest press 4*8*95!

Cable flys 4*8*21.5each

Seated machine delt raises 3*8*50

Machine mil press 3*8*55

Dumbell shrugs 4*8*40

Dumbell hammer curls 4*6*20 no cheating!

Rope tricep pushdowns 3*8*41.75

Ezbar curls 3*8*40

Tricep dips 4*8*bw+40


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Got some weird injury round my shoulder blade from weighted dips. Ridiculously painful, really needs to heal quickly.

Legs today, new pb on squats too

Squats 4*8*175

Leg extension 4*8*140

Hamstring curls 4*8*110

Calf raises 4*12*max

6 sets abs


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Whatever it is that I've injured is killing, tried to train yesterday and had to stop so at least a few days out, pi55ed off doesn't even start to cover it!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Been to chiropractor a couple of times and I've dislocated a rib, nice, not helping training.

However other than that still feeling great, libido very high and strength gradually increasing.

Putting on weight at a high rate though, not what I'd planned, hit 15 stone yesterday so overall gain of 9lb in 4 weeks plus the Cyno gains. Only eating 2400 calories so bit of a surprise.

Upper body Monday

1 armed rows 4*8*40

Chin ups 4*6*bw

Pec dec 4*8*110

Dumbell flat press 3*8*34

Cable flys 4*21.5(2)*8

Front dumbell raises 3*8*14

Face pulls 3*8*33

Shrugs 4*8*120

Skullcrushers 3*8*40

Weighted dips 3*8*bw+40

Hammer curls 4*6*20

Ezbar curls 3*8*40

Last night

Squats 4*8*165

Calf raises 4*12*max

Leg extension 4*8*145

Hamstring curls 4*8*110

Ab crunches 3*8*max

Ab machine twists 3*12*max


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Today's workout, whole load of PBs so very pleased.

Lat pulldown 4*8*112.5

Seated rows 4*8*112.5

Pec deck 4*8*115

Seated machine chest press 4*8*95

Cable flys 4*23.75(2)*12

Machine side raises 3*8*52.5

Seated machine overhead press 3*8*57.5

Shrugs 4*8*115

Hammer curls 4*6*22

Ezbar curls 3*8*40

Tricep rope pushdowns 4*8*41.25

Weighted dips 3*12*bw+40


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Last night;

Squats 4*8*165

Leg extension 4*8*145

Hamstring curls 4*8*112.5

Ab crunches 3*8*max

Fitball planks 3*20

Side planks 2*30

Feel like the Tbol is really working but also switched to rohm 50mg var and feels stronger?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Had an amazing day at the bodypower show yesterday, off to the gym tonight inspired to do more and arranging a training session with somebody we met at the show. Can't wait!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Best workout yet today, and starting to see some great pumps in the gym.

1 armed rows 4*10*40

Pull ups 4*6*bw

Pec deck 4*10*115

Flat bench dumbells 4*8*34

cable flys 4*8*23.75

Front shoulder raises 3*8*16

Face pulls 3*8*33

barbell shrugs 4*8*110

hammer curls 3*8*22

ezbar curls 3*8*40

Tricep rope pushdown 3*8*41

Tricep dips 3*10*bw+40


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Decided on new split as taking 2 hours for upper body so moving to ppl.

Tuesday's

Squats 4*8*170

Leg extension 4*10*145

Hamstring curls 4*10*115

Calf raises 4*12*max

Ab crunches 3*12*max

Fitball rolling planks 3*20/10

Side and front planks 1*60secs


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wednesday

Pec dec 3*10*115, 2*10*105

Incline bench press 5*8*80

Cable flyes 3*26*10, 2*12*23

Barbell shrugs 4*10*120

Machine side delt raises 4*8*55

Machine overhead press 4*8*65

Skullcrushers 4*8*40

Tricep dips 4*10*bw+40


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thursday

Still fighting weight gain on about 2500 calories, up to 208lbs now. But looking much leaner and overall definition good.

Lat pulldown 4*8*110

Seated row 5*8*110

Hammer curls 4*8*22

Barbell Ezbar curls 4*8*40

Doms much worse with the extra volume which is great but lots of forearm and outer elbow pain, think the hammer curls, need to watch this. Especially as I've got a PT session booked on the 5th with the female Thor!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Friday was legs again

Getting great pumps on everything

Leg Press 5*10*max

Calf raises 5*12*max

Leg extensions 4*10*145

Hamstring curls 4*10*105

Machine crunches 4*12*max

fitball planks 3*21/10

Planks 30 secs front and sides


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sunday and had an awesome weekend but so little sleep its a little silly.

Friday night party until 6am and didn't bother with bed as had to leave for a wedding on Liverpool On Saturday with some friends we met on our honeymoon. Got their and it was by far the best wedding I've ever been to and even the vicar was cool! Wallasey is just a brilliant place! The reception was amazing and we were last to leave at about 2am and I had to drive home, had to stop for a nap at some services for 45 mins and eventually got home at about 5am.

Then up at 11 as I'd promise my daughter we'd go to the gym together then Nandos. So off we went, had to work hard as her new boyfriend wanted to work out with me for the first time, and obviously both out to impress, lol.

Just did chest, first time I've done a single bodypart and very different routine to my normal.

Dumbell incline presses 1*10*22, 1*10*30, 3*10*34, 1*6*30, 1*6*22

Decline Bench press 1*10*35, 1*10*65, 1*10*75, 1*10*85, 1*12*55

Close grip db press? 1*10*16, 1*10*18, 2*10*20, 1*6*18,1*6*16, 1*6*14, 1*12*8

Pec dec flyes 1*10*25, 1*10*55, 1*10*75, 2*10*105, 1*6*85, 1*6*64, 1*6*45, 1*6*65

Some weird press up thing that destroyed me. But both came through with pride intact


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link to your journal  I shall be following


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Katy


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

After yesterday's monster chest workout only shoulders and tris to do today.

Finding out a few things on this cycle too. Although I'm trying to do low carbs, unless I have some just before the gym I'm very lethargic, so splitting carbs, 40g oats once for breakfast, once with a protein scoop before gym and once with 2 protein scoops after gym. Working well.

I am still gaining weight and pretty sure it's muscle but I don't want to so dropping cals to 2200.

Definition is looking a lot better, especially arms and shoulders, which were my weakest part have improved unbelievably.

Pumps are interesting, taurine is sorting out shin, back and calves, no real issues. However my shoulders and upper arms are just pumped all the time! When I wake up to when I go to bed, shoulder pumps actually hurt a little in the gym

Considering dropping the Tbol back to 80 but don't think I will.

Today's workout;

Front shoulder FB raises 4*8*16

Bb shrugs 4*10*120

Face pulls 4*10*38

Db shoulder seated press 1*10*16,1*10*20,1*10*22,2*10*24

Skullcrushers 4*8*40

Tricep dips 4*10*bw+40

Another great workout, not looking forward to stopping this cycle in a few weeks!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Just arranged to see the snow white film, think it looks bloody awesome and poss film of the year for me! Although seeing Prometheus the same day so it's got some competition!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Also got my 1st training session booked with who I think will be my pt, Rebecca Williamson, awesome woman and NRG for me from now on too.

What a great way to spend a bank holiday, weekend is looking very 'like a boss'

Friday all night party

Saturday roman fancy dress all nighter

Sunday film and jubilee street party

Monday party in new Brighton

Tuesday getting killed in the gym

And I thought this last weekend was fun


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Didn't know you had a journal mate... I haven't read any more than the 1st line as you went on a bit but good luck with it mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, yes it gets more boring though think I've just kept doing it to look back on when I'm old and wrinkly, next year.

I'm trying to make it more interesting!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Mate you can keep it as boring as you want its a place for you to chart your progression so its serving its purpose


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep, i'm a numbers and science man so I find it interesting being able to measure my progress. Actually really pleased so far with how it's going and gives me something to beat everytime I go. Always played comp sports before so it's weird not actually having anybody or anything to beat but myself.

Appreciate you looking in, and make sure you watch out for that scooby! Hope we aren't upsetting him too much, he is about 9 and clearly got a big thing for queenie and is pretty new, lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Keep it up bro. You will always be your hardest and toughest opponent so if you can beat yourself on a regular basis you will have much to be proud of

I've got my eye on the little runt... I'll let him have his moment in the spot light but he'll soon find out who the head of the pride and who's the cub lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Keep it up bro. You will always be your hardest and toughest opponent so if you can beat yourself on a regular basis you will have much to be proud of
> 
> I've got my eye on the little runt... I'll let him have his moment in the spot light but he'll soon find out who the head of the pride and who's the cub lol


Lol at poor scoobs. And thanks!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pumps are getting a little crazy now, back still ok but arms mental today could hardly fold my arms after today's session.

1armed rows 5*8*40

Pull ups 4*6*bw

hammer curls 4*8*22

Ezbar curls 3*8*40, 1*6*45

Machine crunches 3*12*max

Fitball planks 3*20\10

Front and side planks 1*60s each


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi Kimball, listen to Breda he knows what he's on about.

Your the one to prove and as said it's serving purpose for you to measure your progress, nice session by the looks of it so keep at it and stay focused.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Hi Kimball, listen to Breda he knows what he's on about.
> 
> Your the one to prove and as said it's serving purpose for you to measure your progress, nice session by the looks of it so keep at it and stay focused.


Thanks, yep completely focused, only issue I have is constantly changing focus on diet, chest is weakest part and growing slowest whatever I chuck at it, but is growing. But I'm desperate to avoid fat gain so eating high protein and low carbs. But do I bite the bullet and bulk the last 3 weeks or keep calls low and gain weight very slowly. Gained a stone in 8-9 weeks so far so guess its about right but then......


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Have you tried pre exhausting on chest days mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, think the problem is I am reasonably strong and recover quickly. Tried cable flys to pre exhaust and finish on and next day no doms or anything at all, if you look back a couple of days I tried a chest only workout and could have gone again next morning.

Whereas shoulders are growing fast as f and feel pumped all the time. Think maybe I'm being impatient too. Chest size has gone up about 2.5" in 2 months just not much visually. Maybe it will just happen


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

first sighting of this journal , looking good in here :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kimball:3161583 said:


> Yes, think the problem is I am reasonably strong and recover quickly. Tried cable flys to pre exhaust and finish on and next day no doms or anything at all, if you look back a couple of days I tried a chest only workout and could have gone again next morning.
> 
> Whereas shoulders are growing fast as f and feel pumped all the time. Think maybe I'm being impatient too. Chest size has gone up about 2.5" in 2 months just not much visually. Maybe it will just happen


Mate I never get doms in my chest... Never. If its growin you are doin what needs to be done so don't worry... Shoulders will always blow up.

Remember you're in it for the long haul... Patience is the name of the game but none of us have it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Little bit of a progress update, not measured for a few weeks so pleased tonight, +.25" on arms, +.75" on thighs and +.5" on calves and chest.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Mate I never get doms in my chest... Never. If its growin you are doin what needs to be done so don't worry... Shoulders will always blow up.
> 
> Remember you're in it for the long haul... Patience is the name of the game but none of us have it


You're so right there, I think just keep up the high volume on the chest then, gone from 44 - 46.5 on this cycle in 8-9 weeks, just still not happy with look of it. But hey the wife is so I guess going ok


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Coming in for a nosey  can I make myself comfy? X x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Of course and feel free to post as much nonsense as I do in yours x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Kimball:3161743 said:


> You're so right there, I think just keep up the high volume on the chest then, gone from 44 - 46.5 on this cycle in 8-9 weeks, just still not happy with look of it. But hey the wife is so I guess going ok


Exactly... Your wife has to actually like what she's lookin at who gives a fcuk what you think about yourself... If she's happy you're not hungry and life is good


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Breda said:


> Exactly... Your wife has to actually like what she's lookin at who gives a fcuk what you think about yourself... If she's happy you're not hungry and life is good


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I've decided to drop the Tbol back to 80mg as the pumps in arms and shoulders just too much.

Legs today;

Felt really strong

8*8 squats, starting at 100 and finishing 3 sets on 175

Leg extensions 4*10*145

Hamstring curls 4*10*115

Window wipers 3 sets 20/16/12

Oblique cable rotations 3*8*23

Reduced volume definitely appears to be getting me more doms and better pumps!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Dropping to 80 has made a pretty big difference. Was quite uncomfortable yesterday and a few days before, today feels quite a bit better.

But I do miss it just a bit too


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Punps good today but bearable so def the tbol making the difference.

Annoying ankle injury stopping me soing cardio, on top of the sacroliac, dislocated rib and now this no real cardio for about 7 weeks

Chest shoulders and tris

4*10*115

Incline BP 4*8*100

Cable flys 4*12*25

Upright rows 3*8*40

Machine delt raises 3*8*55

Machine shoulder press 3*8*67.5

Close grip BP 3*8*60

Cable tricep pushdown 3*8*45


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Punps good today but bearable so def the tbol making the difference.
> 
> Annoying ankle injury stopping me soing cardio, on top of the sacroliac, dislocated rib and now this no real cardio for about 7 weeks
> 
> ...


Bad luck on the cardio issue hun. But it's great that you're still doing what you can as opposed to feeling defeated!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Katy,

Yes body training going better than ever but hate losing cardio fitness, that was the main driver a year ago when I started. I'll get it back eventually just frustrating

How's things with you?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Thanks Katy,
> 
> Yes body training going better than ever but hate losing cardio fitness, that was the main driver a year ago when I started. I'll get it back eventually just frustrating
> 
> How's things with you?


In the grand scheme of things I doubt your CV fitness will be affected too much from 7 weeks off  Afterall, from what you've been doing your fitness will be far better than most! Overall though, looking at you before pics you've come such a long way. It's very impressive!

I'm really good thanks  Got a good balance going on in my life at the moment. I've finally gotten into my business plan, doing the odd bit of sewing, cooking, gardening and work  And I'm starting to feel like my little belly is starting to go


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> In the grand scheme of things I doubt your CV fitness will be affected too much from 7 weeks off  Afterall, from what you've been doing your fitness will be far better than most! Overall though, looking at you before pics you've come such a long way. It's very impressive!
> 
> I'm really good thanks  Got a good balance going on in my life at the moment. I've finally gotten into my business plan, doing the odd bit of sewing, cooking, gardening and work  And I'm starting to feel like my little belly is starting to go


Thanks Katy, and I know you're right, just feel guilty, lol.

Hey that's good, lots of work to do there! Feels like you're going to get there And that's a good feeling too!

X


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Thanks Katy, and I know you're right, just feel guilty, lol.
> 
> Hey that's good, lots of work to do there! Feels like you're going to get there And that's a good feeling too!
> 
> X


Yeah I know what you mean by feeling guilty 

Yep, lots of work so it's good that I feel focussed


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Back to 100 on Tbol, decided I want those pumps for the last fortnight


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Friday

Great back and abs workout

Saturday

Wasn't feeling the gym at 10:30 after getting in at 4, but best legs workout yet, pi55ed my pb on squats so very happy.

Squats 1*8*60,1*8*100,1*8*140,1*8*160,2*8*180,2*8*200

Leg extension 4*10*145

Hamstring curls 2*10*115, 1*6*115

Finished a bit short on ham curls as my quads felt so pumped it was hurting


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Brilliant weekend so far. got in about 4 both mornings but today was a bit of a write off as our village street party was more like an outdoor shower, did get interviewed by east mids today and radio leicester though.

Still managed to get up at 9 to get to the gym first too for about 40 mins cardio but only managed 5 mins running before the dodgy ankle, the latest of my really f'ing annoying anti-cardio injuries, struck. Rest on the rower, cross trainer and some ab work. 2 days off now and off to Liverpool in the morning for another party. Then Prometheus and Snow White Tuesday afternoon when we get back.

Had quite a lot of comments on Friday night about my condition and being ripped and size, very good for ego boosting, which I'm not, yet, but in comparison to the average guy I guess a little.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Brilliant weekend so far. got in about 4 both mornings but today was a bit of a write off as our village street party was more like an outdoor shower, did get interviewed by east mids today and radio leicester though.
> 
> Still managed to get up at 9 to get to the gym first too for about 40 mins cardio but only managed 5 mins running before the dodgy ankle, the latest of my really f'ing annoying anti-cardio injuries, struck. Rest on the rower, cross trainer and some ab work. 2 days off now and off to Liverpool in the morning for another party. Then Prometheus and Snow White Tuesday afternoon when we get back.
> 
> Had quite a lot of comments on Friday night about my condition and being ripped and size, very good for ego boosting, which I'm not, yet, but in comparison to the average guy I guess a little.


Sounds like a pretty good few days! How come you were interviewed for East Midland?

It's great that you still stuck with the cardio in a way that you could manage  and bravo on the compliments! :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks katy, it's nice when it feels worth the effort.

Our group put quite a big effort into dressing up for the "kibworth regatta" jubilee celebrations lol. And there were quite a few tv crews there.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Thanks katy, it's nice when it feels worth the effort.
> 
> Our group put quite a big effort into dressing up for the "kibworth regatta" jubilee celebrations lol. And there were quite a few tv crews there.


Awesome!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Well gym closed Monday/Tuesday and hitting last 2 weeks of my cycle from Wednesday so had a very dirty food weekend. Managed to go up 9lbs since Saturday morning!!!!!

Very strict 1500 calories, mainly protein and fats for the next 2 weeks. So expecting a big sugar crash. Should think I've had well over 6000 calories a day last 2 days.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Well gym closed Monday/Tuesday and hitting last 2 weeks of my cycle from Wednesday so had a very dirty food weekend. Managed to go up 9lbs since Saturday morning!!!!!
> 
> Very strict 1500 calories, mainly protein and fats for the next 2 weeks. So expecting a big sugar crash. Should think I've had well over 6000 calories a day last 2 days.


Wow, that's a lot of calories and quite a weight gain! If only I could lose that much in 4 days! Whenever I dramatically reduce calories I usually feel cranky for 2 - 3 days and then adapt


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol yes, hard work for the next few weeks.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Lol yes, hard work for the next few weeks.


What is your goal? Bulking or cutting etc...


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

At this stage cutting body fat, not a lot, just got some lower Ab fat I want to shift. And don't want to be cutting while I'm on pct or shortly after. I want to try and maintain my on cycle gains for a couple of months and see what happens.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> At this stage cutting body fat, not a lot, just got some lower Ab fat I want to shift. And don't want to be cutting while I'm on pct or shortly after. I want to try and maintain my on cycle gains for a couple of months and see what happens.


Oh right, ok. To be fair, I wouldn't be surprised if the weight gain over the holiday is from water. When I was dieting and then had just one sugary meal, I gained 3lbs over night and it was most certainly water


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes almost certain that will be true, 3lbs gone this morning. What I'm looking to do over the next 2 weeks is obviously get rid of that and then probably another 4lbs over the 2 weeks. On very low carbs macros and approx 1500-1750 calories


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Yes almost certain that will be true, 3lbs gone this morning. What I'm looking to do over the next 2 weeks is obviously get rid of that and then probably another 4lbs over the 2 weeks. On very low carbs macros and approx 1500-1750 calories


Ouch...I'm on 1475 and I'm a short girl! You'll be starving hun! But should be worth it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I did 4 months on 800 last year so I'll be hungry but should be ok I prefer feeling hungry to full anyway so quite looking forward to it.

How's things your end?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I did 4 months on 800 last year so I'll be hungry but should be ok I prefer feeling hungry to full anyway so quite looking forward to it.
> 
> How's things your end?


Wow...I used to starve myself years ago and found it fine, but I couldn't do that now!! I used to like feeling hungry but now I like to have little but often 

All good my end thanks. Stomach feels flatter, everything else in my life is going smoothly and have a friend visiting for a few days tomorrow which I'm really looking forward to


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wasn't the most sensible of diets last year but it worked and have me the willpower to do and get through everything else I have needed to since so happy with it

That's really good to hear and it will be nice to have a friend over, we love having friends to stay. Have a brilliant time and hope your weather is better than ours.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Right update.

After a cheat long weekend lots of work todo and a bit of a 'mare on the Tbol, my source has been let down by his supplier so the last 2 weeks that should have arrived today aren't coming for a few days so only 80mg left. Decided to drop to 20mg day until they arrive and hope it lasts.

Pumps in arms and shoulders still mad and now into quads.

Today's workout

Pec dec 4*10*115

Incline BP 4*8*90

Cable flys 4*11*26

Shrugs 4*10*130

Face pulls 4*8*38

Front delt Db raises 3*8*18

Tricep cable pushdowns 4*8*43

Tricep bench dips 4*12*bw+40

Pumps at the end, especially arms were unbelievable, actually hard to bend them!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Another great workout and forearm pumps were extremely visible and quite painful.

1 armed rows 4*10*40

Pull ups 4*6*bw

Hammer curls 4*8*24

Ezbar curls 4*8*45

Machine crunches 3*12*max

Machine oblique twists 1*20*max,1*16*max,1*12*max

On a different subject, Prometheus was fantastic! Snow white was brilliant. Loved them both!!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Friday-legs

Squats 8*60,8*100,8*140,8*170,2*8*190,8*200

Leg ext 4*10*145

Hamstring curls 4*10*115

Calf raises on leg press 4*12*max

Ab machine crunch 3*12*max

Machine twists 20*max,16*max,12*max


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Saturday

Pec deck 4*10*115

Parallel dips, hitting chest 3*8*bw

Flat FB press 3*10*34

Cable flys 4*10*24

Upright rows 3*45

Machine delt raises 2*8*55 (shoulder pain!)

Machine shoulder press 3*8*65

Window wipers 20,16,12

Fitball planks 320/10

Planks sides and front 60 secs


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Today, 9 days left of my cycle.

Been an interesting run, got loads of comments at a wedding we were at yesterday, and even semi stripped, completely inappropriately by several of my wife's friends when they were drunk so they could check me out good for the ego but bad for embarrassment as I was sober. Quite bizarre really, if I groped them in the same way I was groped yesterday it would be assault

I can't see the changes that much but other people seem to be able to so pretty good. Even my mother in law yesterday said that I was getting too muscly and needed to eat more potatoes as I didn't look the same anymore, best compliment yet

Also noticed my legs, although not big, are beginning to respond well to the squats and noticeably bigger.

This morning was tough as I was still exhausted, I have also dropped direct bicep/tricep work to once a week as the doms were lasting all week and quite uncomfortable so just back today.

Back

Pull downs, 4*8*115

Seated rows 4*8*115

Bent over barbell rows 3*8*80

15 mins cross trainer


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Also noticed something else very interesting, due to sourcing issues I had to reduce my tbol dosage to 20mg from 100 for 4 days just to make sure I kept it in my system. The Var pumps got worse and worse and almost unbearable despite increasing Taurine, particularly in my back.

Got the new tbol yesterday and by today the pumps have almost gone, so it looks like the combination of tbol/var decreases the pumps with var only. Will make it interesting deciding about next cycle if I need to run one.

Although I think bearing in mind all the comments I'm getting and my wife's own feelings it will really depend how much of this gain I can retain and maintain. I think I am now at the size I want to be and maybe 7lbs lighter, but I keep thinking that I do think I can't see the same results in the mirror everybody else can.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Today, 9 days left of my cycle.
> 
> Been an interesting run, got loads of comments at a wedding we were at yesterday, and even semi stripped, completely inappropriately by several of my wife's friends when they were drunk so they could check me out good for the ego but bad for embarrassment as I was sober. Quite bizarre really, if I groped them in the same way I was groped yesterday it would be assault
> 
> ...


Awesome! Other people do tend to see changes that you can't so I'd say trust in what they say


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Legs today

Decided to go for full deep squats today, expected to lose some weight but know its right. Still pretty pleased and could barely walk after

Squats 8*60,8*110,3*8*150,2*8*170

Leg extension 4*10*145

Hamstring curls 4*10*115

Calf raises 4*12*max

Hip abd and add 3*12*max


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

big_jim_87 said:


> how are you with dips?
> 
> if you can dip try to progress on them till you can do weighted dips.
> 
> ...


I could dip until 3 weeks ago and with 60k on popped a rib out but that's about healed now and started again last week.

Don't really know, just severe pain on heavy ish flat pressing on anything over about 80% rom. Front of shoulder, if it goes I can barely change gear in the car after and takes about 2 weeks to get better. If I avoid hurting it fine with everything. An old injury I guess, I've been around a while and played lots of sports

Going to copy this to my journal as shouldn't really be in queenies, if you've got the inclination any help would be good in there?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

post a rear back (upper) and front (upper) picture so we can see your delts please .

id bet a big imbalance .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ok, doing that now


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

rear delts need bringing up .

lots of rows .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Started face pulls a few weeks ago and barbell bent rows last week as I thought that might be the case. I'm already doing fairly heavy machine rows with 115 or so and decent form but don't seem to be doing the job so introduced the others.

Anything else worth trying?

It's weird 'cos in the gym, and sometimes the mirror, I look pretty big and getting sh1tloads of comments (mine is more a fitness and bicep boys gym if I'm honest though) I look pretty big but in pics I look like I've barely started

And chest is only just starting to grow at all! But the shoulder and tennis elbow have not been helping with that until about a month or so ago.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tuesday

Really looking forward to today's workout, chest becoming my favourite since the new split.

Cable flys, sets of 12 from 11k to 21k then 2*12*23k,2*12*26k,1*9*29k,1*11*26k

Dumbell presses 1*12*20,3**34,1*8*40 new pb)

Chest dips 3*10*bw,1*10*bw+15

Rope tricep push downs 4*8*41

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+40

Ab machine crunches 1*16*max,2*12*max

Fitball planks 3*20/10

Really pleased with the new pb on presses, was actually not that hard either. But biggest we've got for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Up literally all night working so only about an hours sleep. Pretty exhausted but still decided to go, pretty good workout in the end

Bent barbell rows 10*40,10*60,10*70,2*8*80

Lat pulldowns 8*45,8*65,8*85,10*105,2*6*115

Deadlifts! 4*5*110 keeping the weight low until I know my sacroiliac isn't going to go again. Still felt a pretty good pump in my back. Had to lay down after.

Hammer curls 10*12,4*8*24

Ezbar curls 10*30,3*9*40,7*45


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

single arm db rows , cg chin up , bor , deadlift .

thats what i would do for your back and imbalance problem .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> single arm db rows , cg chin up , bor , deadlift .
> 
> thats what i would do for your back and imbalance problem .


Thanks ewen, been doing 1 armed rows all along, been doing pull ups not chin ups so that I'll switch. And reintroduced dead lifts today only on 110, but felt effective and no real joint pain.

P.s. don't know what bor is? Typo?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Thanks ewen, been doing 1 armed rows all along, been doing pull ups not chin ups so that I'll switch. And reintroduced dead lifts today only on 110, but felt effective and no real joint pain.
> 
> P.s. don't know what bor is? Typo?


bent over row 

keep it light and stay out the injury zone .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

down the line you can put in some good mornings but your a while off yet if deads are giving you crap .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> bent over row
> 
> keep it light and stay out the injury zone .


Ah cool, yes started them last week. Introduced quite a few more exercise since switching to ppl a few weeks ago.

Still not sure on the deads, can feel it wanting to come out still, hopefully strengthening the muscle will hold it in better.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Ah cool, yes started them last week. Introduced quite a few more exercise since switching to ppl a few weeks ago.
> 
> Still not sure on the deads, can feel it wanting to come out still, hopefully strengthening the muscle will hold it in better.


sounds like tech more than anything mate .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It could be, or it could be that I'm struggling not to be an ego lifter

I'll watch that right through though. 110 is pretty crap but felt about the most I could control for now with maybe 10-15 in reserve. I hurt it badly doing 160 with straps purely for ego, doh!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ego lifter 

Alls normal in here then?? Lol x x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ego lifter
> 
> Alls normal in here then?? Lol x x


Lol, yes, just can't stop myself, until very recently. Go along with best intentions then after a bit think, I need to do a pb, let's cripple myself doing this!

And scared your catching me up xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Lol, yes, just can't stop myself, until very recently. Go along with best intentions then after a bit think, I need to do a pb, let's cripple myself doing this!
> 
> And scared your catching me up xx


Haha!! My training partner always does that. He will get a pb then tell me he had to do it as he can't be out lifted by a girl. I don't mind if it pushes him!! X x


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

Dont know if you gym has one mate but mine has a "hammer strength" high row machine ( think doing the reverse of incline press ) been addicted to it of late get some really good work into the traps/rhomboids/delts, might help.

Nice when people are noticing the changes isn't it mate, had a few "fook me" comments myself of late, it does motivate you!

Oh and BTW jammy get getting molested


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha!! My training partner always does that. He will get a pb then tell me he had to do it as he can't be out lifted by a girl. I don't mind if it pushes him!! X x


Yep, that's it, or to scare our gym dweebs dead lifting with 40k

It is a good spur but I wish I'd stop injuring myself! 

Xx


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

andyparry123 said:


> Dont know if you gym has one mate but mine has a "hammer strength" high row machine ( think doing the reverse of incline press ) been addicted to it of late get some really good work into the traps/rhomboids/delts, might help.
> 
> Nice when people are noticing the changes isn't it mate, had a few "fook me" comments myself of late, it does motivate you!
> 
> Oh and BTW jammy get getting molested


Nope, sadly not got one of those but plenty of other stuff to do.

Really good for the ego and motivation!

Sort of but as I was about the only sober one there a little embarrassing wouldn't bother me at all in some circumstances but these were my wife's school friends and I think because of our social lives I'm just seen as available, lol. She has put their pics on FB to get them back though


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Yep, that's it, or to scare our gym dweebs dead lifting with 40k
> 
> *It is a good spur but I wish I'd stop injuring myself! *
> 
> Xx


I know your feeling, 2 broken legs and ankles in 16 months. Finally starting to walk again so should be back in gym in 2-3 weeks. Cant wait i look like sh1te. You may of persuaded me too bang some var and tbol in aswell


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

paddy86 said:


> I know your feeling, 2 broken legs and ankles in 16 months. Finally starting to walk again so should be back in gym in 2-3 weeks. Cant wait i look like sh1te. You may of persuaded me too bang some var and tbol in aswell


Jesus, makes my injuries look a bit silly!

I will have been on orals for 12 weeks when I finish next weekend, 4 on cynostane (which i atill think is hugely underated) 8 on var/tbolGreat gains and no real effects other than the pumps and feeling great. BP barely changed, loads more vascularity, bloods really good 2 weeks ago and libido up (although this could be the proviron)

Only real issue is disturbed sleep, not sure what to blame but I'll know in a few weeks.

I would recommend strongly the rohm var over med-tech (2 cheapest I could find) and the wc Tbol is great. If you're going with prov too deffo pharma grade though. 25 pharma is as good as 50-75 ugl IMO.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Jesus, makes my injuries look a bit silly!
> 
> I will have been on orals for 12 weeks when I finish next weekend, 4 on cynostane (which i atill think is hugely underated) 8 on var/tbolGreat gains and no real effects other than the pumps and feeling great. BP barely changed, loads more vascularity, bloods really good 2 weeks ago and libido up (although this could be the proviron)
> 
> ...


No more motocross for me. keeps me out the gym too much.

Yes id use Rohm as used it before at 150 a day.

Really want to mix it with the Tbol after your success, see what it does for me.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

paddy86 said:


> No more motocross for me. keeps me out the gym too much.
> 
> Yes id use Rohm as used it before at 150 a day.
> 
> Really want to mix it with the Tbol after your success, see what it does for me.


Yep, I've dropped other sports for the same reason

The mix def reduces the pumps. And when I started the Tbol I seem to gain size whatever I eat! I think if I was eating any sort of bulking diet I could easily have gained another stone. It feels like they compliment each other, var to refine and Tbol to gain. No basis for that other than feel though


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Yep, I've dropped other sports for the same reason
> 
> The mix def reduces the pumps. And when I started the Tbol I seem to gain size whatever I eat! I think if I was eating any sort of bulking diet I could easily have gained another stone. It feels like they compliment each other, var to refine and Tbol to gain. No basis for that other than feel though


I think il throw it in for 8 weeks with 250test 1g tren. Should be interesting. Have you found the tbol to be dry gains?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

paddy86 said:


> I think il throw it in for 8 weeks with 250test 1g tren. Should be interesting. Have you found the tbol to be dry gains?


Yes very, lost fat still, not a lot but noticeable. But have been very careful with diet.


----------



## Itchy Nips (Jan 4, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Yes very, lost fat still, not a lot but noticeable. But have been very careful with diet.


Sounds a great stack and a very successfull cycle. Obviously you have worked hard with diet and training and its paid off, reps inbound mate.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

paddy86 said:


> Sounds a great stack and a very successfull cycle. Obviously you have worked hard with diet and training and its paid off, reps inbound mate.


Thank you


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thursday

Legs - not that good today as hamstring tweaked squatting, shame as it felt really good until it went, no ham curls either. Typical as first time is stretched before starting ever

Squats 8*60,8*100,2*8*140,4*170 (had to stop as quite a bad hamstring tweak)

Leg extensions 5*10*145

Window wipers 20,16,12

Cable Ab twists 8*21,8*23,8*26

Planks 60secs a side


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Absolutely shattered today after only 2 hours sleep and working tomorrow.

Because of that I joined the push and pull sessions together today and dropped arm work.

1 armed rows 2*20*8,4*10*40

Chin ups 4*6*bw

Pec dec 85*8,105*10,3*116*10

Db bench press 25*8,2*8*34,2*7*40

Upright barbell rows 3*8*45


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Absolutely shattered today after only 2 hours sleep and working tomorrow.
> 
> Because of that I joined the push and pull sessions together today and dropped arm work.
> 
> ...


Are you still having trouble sleeping then?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Well yes, although that was a late night out finished my anavar yesterday so think that might make a difference though.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Well yes, although that was a late night out finished my anavar yesterday so think that might make a difference though.


Ah ok. So it was more to do with that than general sleeping probs. You having a weekend off?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Not exactly. Not been sleeping well since the problems starting in spain last year. But since I started my cycle been feeling good but still not sleeping, so hoping that now I've finished the cycle almost, still 3 days Tbol, I'll start sleeping better too.

No working today, got our main datacenter down for maintenance so work all day then out tonight and gum tomorrowhow about you? Things still seem to be going well


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Not exactly. Not been sleeping well since the problems starting in spain last year. But since I started my cycle been feeling good but still not sleeping, so hoping that now I've finished the cycle almost, still 3 days Tbol, I'll start sleeping better too.
> 
> No working today, got our main datacenter down for maintenance so work all day then out tonight and gum tomorrowhow about you? Things still seem to be going well


It must be so annoying having poor sleep. I did for ages and it was horrible. Hpefully it'll get better soon.

Quite a lazy day today but tomorrow I plan to get some things done around the house. All is still going well thanks, yeah


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Finished my var Friday and no workout Saturday. Went to the gym for cardio today and back to pre var levels immediately (2 days of Tbol left) also slept a bit better last night, although we didn't get in until 5 do hard to be sure on that.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Finished my var Friday and no workout Saturday. Went to the gym for cardio today and back to pre var levels immediately (2 days of Tbol left) also slept a bit better last night, although we didn't get in until 5 do hard to be sure on that.


What's wish the late nights eh?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Katy said:


> What's wish the late nights eh?


Weekend we always have late nights at the weekend, always have done, it's part of avoiding growing up!


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

how much tbol and var were you taking and for how long.

Thanks


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

100g var

25g pharma proviron

80-100g Tbol (had to vary a little due to pumps) started at 60 bit increased very quickly


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You mentioned you used 6g Taurine ED, did you space it out throughout the day mate?

Great journal btw some really good info!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks

I've been up to 8g some days. Took half in the morning and half before training same time as the Tbol/var


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Also, found the Tbol seemed to counteract the var pumps too. Odd but what happened.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey you 

What happens after var? Do u start planning your next cycle?

Are u pleased with the results?

5am?? You actual rebel lol x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey you
> 
> What happens after var? Do u start planning your next cycle?
> 
> ...


Hi

Well I'm not 100% sure. Depends on how easily, if possible I hold onto gains. And how I feel after pct.

Been a couple of developments I didn't expect, my heart/anxiety problems have completely gone on the cycle and I have felt really good. But I've always felt healthy until the incident last year so hoping this is just me again now. If not the medical profession have been unable to help, so may self medicate with some low dose of something.

Less importantly but more interestingly, I'm now bigger than I wanted to get, and still feel I want to be a bit bigger. Everybody in my life is telling me I look big and blah, blah but I can't see it. So need to see, again, if I can still develop a little off cycle, if not I will def do another cycle, considering a simple test cycle but the Tbol/Var has had nothing but positive effects so may do it again. Depends on what happens over the next month.

You can probably gather from that I'm delighted with the results. My gym is more of a fitness gym, not hardcore at all, but I've gone from being an average guy good at cardio to one of the biggest in there. Nothing special or even average amongst my peers on here but in the normal world or my gym quite noticeable. Keep getting asked for advice, etc. which I'm not much good at as I just work damn hard while they all stand fannying about gossiping

 yes, but pretty much the same every weekend. It's just what we like doing, I'd die of boredom staying in watching dancing on ice or whatever is on still go to quite a few all nighters.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice to read your positivity on here 

Glad the gaining went well. I'm sure if u put as much into the pct as u do the cycle then you'll be fine! X


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm feeling positive again had a few months where I didn't so it's very nice!!!

That's my hope and belief too, although read a fair bit saying I won't. Or at least not for long, but I have my own theories on that, just no experience or practice yet. Xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I'm feeling positive again had a few months where I didn't so it's very nice!!!
> 
> That's my hope and belief too, although read a fair bit saying I won't. Or at least not for long, but I have my own theories on that, just no experience or practice yet. Xx


The belief is a massive part of it. As long as you're sensible with these things then you'll get the optimal results!

You live and learn  x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm hoping so.

Hey it's nice to see you post without it being instantly followed by something that makes me wince

Hope you've had a great weekend? Got a new journal yet? Xx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> I'm hoping so.
> 
> Hey it's nice to see you post without it being instantly followed by something that makes me wince
> 
> Hope you've had a great weekend? Got a new journal yet? Xx


No, no journal. Going through a generally tough time at the moment and I really need to just concentrate on training and not refereeing arguments on here lol. I love this forum for info though.... And I love supporting and if I can help anyone then I will  x


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

cheers but how long did you run both ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

8 weeks var, 8 weeks Tbol, started Tbol about 4 days after var, which is why I've got a few days left.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

thanks

PCT of clomid and Nova ?


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

thanks

PCT of clomid and Nova ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope just nolva for me, 20mg for 4 weeks

Edit, actually not quite true, also intimidate , which is pretty much just daa, and triazole which I bought as pct for my cynostane cycle which mwrged into the var Tbol cycle.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

1 day left on tbol and 3 days finished var. interesting developments;

Managed full cardio Sunday even after my first proper drink in months, only a few vodka/lemonades but still

Last night and a little more today slight anxiety back, nothing like it was yet, and slight irregular heartbeats, again nowhere near as bad but... Alcohol, missing the var (it all went away completely after 1 week of var) or just coincidence?

Strength still about the same

Cable flies, loads of sets, finishing with 4*10*28es

Pec dec 4*10*115

Db bench press 3*8*40

Barbell rows 3*8*45

Overhead press 4*8*70

Front delt raises 3*8*18

Tricep cable push downs 3*10*45

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+40


----------



## strongmanmatt (Sep 30, 2011)

Good session, and nice volume there mate!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

strongmanmatt said:


> Good session, and nice volume there mate!


Thanks


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Last day of my cycle, damn


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Last day of my cycle, damn


  hey it'll be ok. Concentrate on keeping those gains!! X


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I really will be, just getting a bit panicky about the bad sh1t coming back, which won't help it not come back at all doh!

Xx


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Last day of my cycle, damn


Do u no wat i do on my last day of cycle T..... extend :thumb:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you any idea how tempting that is!!!! But I actually want to complete pct just to see what happens I think I will be back on a cycle of some sort very soon!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> I really will be, just getting a bit panicky about the bad sh1t coming back, which won't help it not come back at all doh!
> 
> Xx


Remember its all physiological mate, just stay positive


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

probably for the best , just to see how u respond to pct.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> Remember its all physiological mate, just stay positive


Problem is my heart arrhythmia isn't, but cardios couldn't treat it without beta blockers but a week after taking var it went completely, the psychological side of it and the anxiety went with it. I'm pretty sure the var cured it, or maybe just a coincidence bit since stopping the bar a few days ago it has come back, but only very slightly.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> probably for the best , just to see how u respond to pct.


That was my thoughts, and to see if the arrhythmia and anxiety comes back without the var.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

some1 correct me if im wrong but for var/tbol i think you'll be ok with nova pct mate


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Problem is my heart arrhythmia isn't, but cardios couldn't treat it without beta blockers but a week after taking var it went completely, the psychological side of it and the anxiety went with it. I'm pretty sure the var cured it, or maybe just a coincidence bit since stopping the bar a few days ago it has come back, but only very slightly.


Oh I see mate. Try forget about your anxiety though because the more I think and worry about it the more it would occur (Easier said than done)


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I thought that but according to aus nolva will have a negative effect so I'm going to do 3 weeks chlomid and 1 week nolva to finish.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I thought that but according to aus nolva will have a negative effect so I'm going to do 3 weeks chlomid and 1 week nolva to finish.


The man knows best


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> Oh I see mate. Try forget about your anxiety though because the more I think and worry about it the more it would occur (Easier said than done)


That is the exact issue, I literally haven't thought about it for 7 weeks and caught myself starting to think about it yesterday for the first time. Way too difficult to explain really


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> The man knows best


That was my theory


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Right last day on this cycle and only 60mg of Tbol, down from 100 and 100var.

Strength seemed unchanged but pretty lethargic and pumps were rubbish!

1 armed db rows 4*10*40

Bent over rows 8*60,8*80,2*9*90

Deadlift 8*90,6*110,2*6*130

Hammer curls 4*8*24

Ezbar curls 2*8*40,8*45

Machine crunches 20*max,16*max,12*max

Fit ball rolling planks 3*20/10

Planks 3*60secs each


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

On a positive note I got told by 2 different people at the gym my training was really working and I was looking big so good news.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Kimball said:


> On a positive note I got told by 2 different people at the gym my training was really working and I was looking big so good news.


Always good to hear isn't it. Puts all ur hard work into some context- aas aided or unaided. It still requires a hell of a lot of dedication/ work

Well done


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It really does, especially as I can't really see it feel better but don't class myself as big at all, but very satisfying.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 1 of PCT

Missing the pumps but feeling OK and still strong other than that.

Squats 8*60, 8*100, 8*130, 2*6*170

Leg extensions 3*8*147.5

Hamstring curls 3*8*117.5

Calf raises on leg press 3*12*max

Hip add and abd 3*10*max

Window wipers 20,16,12


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 2 of pct and stats and some pics, also started chlomid as well as nova today.

Strength isn't down at all yet,snagged to increase weight by 2.5kg on all exercise where possible and reduce volume as I've planned for PCT. harder to motivate myself but ok and libido definitely going up

Cable flies 12*16,12*18,12*21,12*23,2*10*26

Db bench press 8*25,3*9*40

Seated rows 3*8+117.5

Lat pulldowns 3*8*107.5

Overhead press 8*60,8*70,8*75

Barbell shrugs 3*8*140

Biceps 16.25

Chest 46.75

Thigh 24.5

Calf 16.5

BP 131/82

Pulse 54

Pictures aren't in the same light as normal but I can see some significant size increase on where I started. Chest still lagging badly but starting at least. I think I might have to do another cycle very soon


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Kimball said:


> Day 2 of pct and stats and some pics, also started chlomid as well as nova today.
> 
> Strength isn't down at all yet,snagged to increase weight by 2.5kg on all exercise where possible and reduce volume as I've planned for PCT. harder to motivate myself but ok and libido definitely going up
> 
> ...


Looking good mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Interesting comparison to week 1 of var



And now



Holding a bit of water but to me looking a lot better


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fat said:


> Looking good mate


Thank you.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

That's one hell of a tranformation dude. Just keep up the hard work in pct


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> That's one hell of a tranformation dude. Just keep up the hard work in pct


Thanks, was pretty good today, still got great pumps but already planning next cycle. Thinking maybe test e and low dose var again


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah why not!

I no a lad in my gym on test 500mg a week and var. 6weeks in, (bare in mind he's cutting) he looks great.

Have u started pct now then?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Yeah why not!
> 
> I no a lad in my gym on test 500mg a week and var. 6weeks in, (bare in mind he's cutting) he looks great.
> 
> Have u started pct now then?


Yep, 2 days in, nolva and chlomid arrived today


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Few more pics

January last year 2011



Then at my lowest weight but only really doing cardio and light home weights September last year







Then at start of first cycle 3 months ago





Then start of PCT


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

had a bit of a jeremy beadle look going on in jan 2011 mate :whistling:

looking good now though .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> had a bit of a jeremy beadle look going on in jan 2011 mate :whistling:
> 
> looking good now though .


Bit of a fat focker look too embarrassing to look at! Bit worth keeping so every time I get pi55ed off with how I look now I can just compare


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Bit of a fat focker look too embarrassing to look at! Bit worth keeping so every time I get pi55ed off with how I look now I can just compare


yeah i agree mate your doing well just gotta be consistent mate thats all .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

My biggest problem I think is being scared to bulk up, after being that fat before. I'm really pleased with my cycle but could have gained another 7lbs or so I think. Still gained 17lbs or so over 12 weeks though. I was 13'4 in the holiday pics in September and now 15'2

Now in pct and need to keep weights heavy but not overdo it.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> My biggest problem I think is being scared to bulk up, after being that fat before. I'm really pleased with my cycle but could have gained another 7lbs or so I think. Still gained 17lbs or so over 12 weeks though. I was 13'4 in the holiday pics in September and now 15'2
> 
> Now in pct and need to keep weights heavy but not overdo it.


you will lean out , keep diet and training in check and you wont gain much fat on gear .

pin test next cycle though .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, think I'm thinking that way too. Any downsides other than injecting? Thinking lowish test e to start, with var. what sort of amount for first test cycle?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

90% of people's 1st dose on cycle is 500mg test mate,


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed mate, ill have a read through this in the next few days. Downsides of test are pretty dependant on the person, differing degrees of shutdown, gyno, acne, hot sweats, moodswings the list goes on. But obviously a low dose isnt going to wreak havoc on you, so you should be able to gauge your tolerance to it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Subbed mate, ill have a read through this in the next few days. Downsides of test are pretty dependant on the person, differing degrees of shutdown, gyno, acne, hot sweats, moodswings the list goes on. But obviously a low dose isnt going to wreak havoc on you, so you should be able to gauge your tolerance to it.


Yes that was the plan, I'm not moody so don't suppose that will change, only got the odd spot as a kid, no acne, gyno should be sorted by the arimidex and if I was going to lose my hair I think that would have happened already


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

First day off for a few weeks uesterday


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 4 of pct, was supposed to be cardio today but did too much last night and daughter still wanting to be up and off to the gym this morning so;

Squats, 8*60,8*100,8*140,2*7*170

Calf raises 3*15*max

Ab crunches 20/16/12*max

Ab cable twists 8*18,8*21,8*26

15 mins hiit cross trainer

10 mins hiit treadmill


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Also ordered my new cycle, to start in a few weeks

tritest 500

Arimidex


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 5 of pct, struggled more with the benching today but we were out until 5 again, so maybe that rather than strength loss.

Just chest today.

Db bench press 10*25,2*10*30,3*8*40

Parallel chest dips 3*8*bw

Pec dec 12*45,12*65,12*85,3*12*95

Cable flies 12*18,12*21,3*12*24,15*21


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

what lab you gone for on the test500 mate?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> what lab you gone for on the test500 mate?


Wildcat tritest 500 it's a mixture of cp&e and means I can inject 1.5ml for 750, or maybe even start on 1.25 for just over 600


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Wildcat tritest 500 it's a mixture of cp&e and means I can inject 1.5ml for 750, or maybe even start on 1.25 for just over 600


Sounds good, been using wildcat myself this cycle, its very good stuff, gained over a stone in 10weeks. Also the 20ml vials are cracking value for money. You pinning once a week then, or twice?

With the cyp and e ester its only necessary to pin once a week, but i do twice a week, as it seems to minimise sides for me. If i only do it once a week a few days before my jab i start to feel lethargic and get headaches! :confused1:

Dont know the science behind it, but jabbing twice a week stops it for me.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Maybe the p going through too quickly?

I'm starting on once a week as never pinned before, but might move to twice if I get that.

What dose are you taking? And have you had much pip, I'm not bothered about a bit of pain but don't want to disable myself 2-3 days a week. It is crazy value to be honest!

Also, I'm not quite sure if my dose is a little high as I'm not really looking to gain much more I don't think, don't want to lose mobility or fitness and I'm already 15 stone, more looking to recomp further. But I keep saying that and I'm over a stone heavier than I was 4 months ago, lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Sounds like the test p going through too quickly as I think its in and out of system within 3days, some people get that lethargic feeling, some don't.

If you do, just switch to twice a week as u said.

Some people say the test500 from wc comes with bad pip/some say it comes with zero pip.

I've never had pip from it.

But if u do find the pip Is too much to handle by jab 3-4 u can mix it with ethyl oleate oil.

Its cheap enough and reduces pip


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Maybe the p going through too quickly?
> 
> I'm starting on once a week as never pinned before, but might move to twice if I get that.
> 
> ...


Theres no test p (prop) in test cyp is there?!

Im using wildcat test cyp 250, 3ml per week so 750ml test.

Also 1ml of prochem tren e 200 per week, so 200mg tren. Nice low dose of tren, had no sides except the sweats and great gains, cant complain!

I dont think its too high a dose, as Ausbuilt claims the first cycle is the one you see the best results with, so he pretty much says the higher the better. Obviously you'll just have to play it by ear, if you get bad sides, just lower the dose, i think you'll feel untouchable though!

As for pip, ive had zero from the wildcat, and zero from the prochem. Just a sharp scratch feeling when you pin, and literally nothing of note afterwards.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Theres no test p (prop) in test cyp is there?!
> 
> Im using wildcat test cyp 250, 3ml per week so 750ml test.
> 
> ...


Ah misunderstood, thought you were on the tritest as well

Exactly my hopes, without sides the untouchable effect is part of what I'm cycling for

That's great news, I've sewn up injuries before but the fear is the depth I think not the pain.


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Apologies , t500 doesn't containt prop does it. Lol

I've even got a way of getting round the sharp scratch from the pin :laugh:

Iv started pinning quads using slin pins. (Not advised as ur 1st cycle). My legs are very lean so I can use 0.5" pins. Just takes a while to inject.

Glutes are easy as pie, its just quads I hate doing with a normal blue needle

The 1st ever time I inj quads, was also the last time lol

Put it in the wrong spot and hit a nerve. Must of been a biggun because my leg kicked out and needle shot out :laugh:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeh, thought of hitting a nerve is frightening

I'm planning to inject quads only as I spend too much time sat on my ar5e. Although my wife has offered to do my glutes I think it's the thought of causing me pain she likes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Yeh, thought of hitting a nerve is frightening
> 
> I'm planning to inject quads only as I spend too much time sat on my ar5e. Although my wife has offered to do my glutes I think it's the thought of causing me pain she likes


nothing wrong with your wife doing it for you for the first cycle mate. Alot less chance of twisting/moving the needle while its in, so less pip normally, as she can use two hands.

Be less painfull in the glute too i reckon.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Guess that makes sense, although she will be nervous about hurting me too, 'cos she's like that

Have to watch some vids as I can't do my job without sitting down and driving a lot.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Guess that makes sense, although she will be nervous about hurting me too, 'cos she's like that
> 
> Have to watch some vids as I can't do my job without sitting down and driving a lot.


Honest mate its not bad at all. You'll feel an idiot for worrying once youve done it, but I understand you worrying for the first time.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Honest mate its not bad at all. You'll feel an idiot for worrying once youve done it, but I understand you worrying for the first time.


I'm absolutely certain you're right, but like you say it's just going to be the first one or two


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah the 1st jab is always most daunting, however you'll almost look forward to the next one.

You'll also look forward to cheap meals like this ...

1kg chicken with homemade curry sauce, 2 bhajis, 3 naan breads, copious amounts of popadoms!

Topping it all off with 1kg rhubard yoghurt, throw in 2 scopps of whey, 50g readymade crumble and raspberries.

Now I can't move ! Haha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, that sounds like a huge mass gain meal. I reckon I'd gain half a stone on that alone, I gain on under 3000 calories a day


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Lol, that sounds like a huge mass gain meal. I reckon I'd gain half a stone on that alone, I gain on under 3000 calories a day


Wish I could gain on 4000 a dsy


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

It was amazing !

Probly had my daily marcos in that 1 meal lmao


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Wish I could gain on 4000 a dsy


Bet you wouldn't if you could though. It's actually difficult getting your macros right on low calories, really difficult.

My 12 week cycle I've trained about 75 mins a day 5-7 days a week including cardio and gained 18lbs on an average of 2300 calories a day. Absolutely mad!

Although I'm sure having to eat 4000 calories to maintain when you're trying to grow is equally frustrating!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> It was amazing !
> 
> Probly had my daily marcos in that 1 meal lmao


Yum, all my favourite stuff too!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Bet you wouldn't if you could though. It's actually difficult getting your macros right on low calories, really difficult.
> 
> My 12 week cycle I've trained about 75 mins a day 5-7 days a week including cardio and gained 18lbs on an average of 2300 calories a day. Absolutely mad!
> 
> Although I'm sure having to eat 4000 calories to maintain when you're trying to grow is equally frustrating!


Did you have any alcohol on that 12 weaker?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

No nothing, hadnt had a drink from new years eve until last weekend when the cycle ended. Now had 2 weekends in a row drinking and feel sh1t, heart palps, panic, pain, total crap, actually think I've become allergic to it. Decided half an hour ago I'm going teetotal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Were you recomping abit or outright bulking?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Trying to just recomp, planned to gain 5 lbs max and it wasn't water as a week later no change at all.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Did you use dnp or anthing like that?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

No just 100mg var, 100mg Tbol and 25mg proviron.

I tried some over the counter tt3 but didn't agree with me at all.

List a fair bit of fat and gained a fair bit of size as you can see from the before and after pics a few posts ago, especially the back one.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah, back looks a hell of a lot better! good gains for a recomp though, I'll definitely be following your bulk!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yeah, back looks a hell of a lot better! good gains for a recomp though, I'll definitely be following your bulk!


Thanks, just got a bit of stubborn lower belly fat i really want to shift although back pretty much gone.

Well I'm not really going for a bulk but think it will happen anyway. I'm going to start on 2750 calories and see what happens.

I think what has happened is I've always played loads of sport and been a biggish non training guy, that just got fat.

So I lost nearly 5 stone last year including a lot of muscle. Then when I started training I was eating really badly (macrowise) so when I started training properly and eating properly and taking oral cycles, I gained back a lot of the lost muscle very easily.

I'm gaining way more than I should be at my age so think it must be that. Although I am seriously dedicated to my training so guess that helps.

My biggest thing holding me back now is joint/tendon/ligament pain


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deca = 0 joint pain


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> deca = 0 joint pain


Genuinely? What's the advantages and sides on deca? Any idea how it helps joints. I could go a lot heavier on a lot of things with reduced tendon or ligament pain, especially left forearm and shoulder

It is weird as my slightly dodgy left shoulder was loads better on anavar!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Genuinely? What's the advantages and sides on deca? Any idea how it helps joints. I could go a lot heavier on a lot of things with reduced tendon or ligament pain, especially left forearm and shoulder
> 
> It is weird as my slightly dodgy left shoulder was loads better on anavar!


Dislocated my shoulder years ago always gives me trouble, on deca though zero pain, same with all joints. I noticed zero sides aswell at, think it was 600mg/week


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

x3 deca is great for joint pain, no idea of the science behind it though


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

deca was made for women with osteoporosis .

how long have you had joint tendon and ligament pain ?

and how old are you ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> deca was made for women with osteoporosis .
> 
> how long have you had joint tendon and ligament pain ?
> 
> and how old are you ?


Always had joint and tendon pain on lifting heavy, much worse on training now though and has been getting worse the last few years. If I don't lift heavy it will go away but I want to even if I lift lighter and high volume it goes. Had so many sports injuries and hospital treatment ever since I could move its unreal. Broken well over 30 bones so lucky I'm not a wreck

49


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Always had joint and tendon pain on lifting heavy, much worse on training now though and has been getting worse the last few years. If I don't lift heavy it will go away but I want to even if I lift lighter and high volume it goes. Had so many sports injuries and hospital treatment ever since I could move its unreal. Broken well over 30 bones so lucky I'm not a wreck
> 
> 49


i would guess you have low test levels and higher oestrogen levels then .

when on test you feel less aches and pains .

next cycle if you run an oil like test e add in deca and adex .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> i would guess you have low test levels and higher oestrogen levels then .
> 
> when on test you feel less aches and pains .
> 
> next cycle if you run an oil like test e add in deca and adex .


Test levels were tested last year when I had all my health issued and were way higher than normal, was told it was the right levels for 22. And with our lifestyle that's born out, not many 49 year olds manage 4-6 times a day

Oestrogen I have no idea, could that still be high with high test levels?

Starting a new cycle very soon, got adex ordered already and looking into deca now? Is that a building steroid, what are its sides?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Test levels were tested last year when I had all my health issued and were way higher than normal, was told it was the right levels for 22. And with our lifestyle that's born out, not many 49 year olds manage 4-6 times a day
> 
> Oestrogen I have no idea, could that still be high with high test levels?
> 
> Starting a new cycle very soon, got adex ordered already and looking into deca now? Is that a building steroid, what are its sides?


the more test you have the more will convert to oestrogen .

strange that you have high test and joint pains but could be any number of things like a vitamin deficiency .

deca is pretty low on the side`s but users tend to hold water weight , adex will keep it at bay to a degree .

age old cycle is dbol deca and test e cant go wrong with it .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> the more test you have the more will convert to oestrogen .
> 
> strange that you have high test and joint pains but could be any number of things like a vitamin deficiency .
> 
> ...


I think the joint stuff is old injuries, left arm especially. Plus appalling diet for 20+ years and staying strong without training so not gradually building strength when I started.

I've just order the wc tritest 500 which has deca in it can't wait to start even more!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep, 200mg test decanate per 500mg so should be good


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Yep, 200mg test decanate per 500mg so should be good


thats not deca mate, test deca is test, deca durabolin is deca. two different things.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

also called nandrolone decanoate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> thats not deca mate, test deca is test, deca durabolin is deca. two different things.


Doh! Right off to my spreadsheet and price list then


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> also called nandrolone decanoate


nandrolone is the product like testosterone and decanoate is the ester attached this determines time release of product .

i should say nandrolone but im lazy :lol:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Doh! Right off to my spreadsheet and price list then


No worries mate, sorry if that sounded a bit cvntish of me!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> No worries mate, sorry if that sounded a bit cvntish of me!


Not in the slightest need to know


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

OK, wildcat are showing a line saying 50 tabs of deca, would that be the right stuff?

Edit, I should just delete this but its funny I'd typed deca in search and overwritten the tamoxifen line double doh!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> OK, wildcat are showing a line saying 50 tabs of deca, would that be the right stuff?
> 
> Edit, I should just delete this but its funny I'd typed deca in search and overwritten the tamoxifen line double doh!


no thats not right nandro deca is oil .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Found it, Decanan (Nandrolone Decanoate/Deca)

So I'll start without that and add it if the test alone doesn't improve things. Can I add this to the tritest and inject in one go?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Found it, Decanan (Nandrolone Decanoate/Deca)
> 
> So I'll start without that and add it if the test alone doesn't improve things.* Can I add this to the tritest and inject in one go*?


Yes mate, you'd be best running it from start imo, deca won't do any harm


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Found it, Decanan (Nandrolone Decanoate/Deca)
> 
> So I'll start without that and add it if the test alone doesn't improve things. Can I add this to the tritest and inject in one go?


yes mate add in same barrel .

i would run deca with test from start then stop the deca 2 weeks before your last test shot .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

OK, will order some of that too.

This has been really helpful thanks


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

it can mess about with libido some people find. some people find it kills it, some find it heightens it, but with adequate amounts of test it shouldnt be a problem either way.

as ewen says, run test for two weeks longer to keep everything in order.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

keep it around 300mg each week and test at 500mg .

the deca your looking at whats the dosage ?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

250mg/ml so should be fine


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> 250mg/ml so should be fine


just go for 1ml a week see how you get on with it , 250mg of deca is low and you could go 500mg deca and 750mg test , one thing i have found is the more you take the more meds you need to counter sides plus more is not always better having said that i have run high test and orals lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes I'm hoping to get very few sides, fed up with popping pills morning and night


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

personally with 750 test id stack 500mg deca, just to get the most from it, but its upto you mate, just do what you feel is right for you.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

i would run a cycle like this ....

test 750mg ew1-12

deca 500mg ew1-10

anavar 100mg ed week 1-14

adex 0.5mg eod start of cycle to start of pct then 1mg ed week 14-17

hcg 1000iu ew start at week 3 finish at start of pct

pct

adex @ 1mg ed as already mentioned

clomid50mg ed for 3weeks

thats imo .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pretty much what I've got planned, except not planning to come off so soon Almost indefinite cycle, may reduce dose as it develops. Although still unsure about adex dose.

I think at my age I may well stay on until I stop training seriously, but got all the options for pct and recovery covered.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

in that case i would run a test base of 1g ew and use orals as a blast .

also use hcg in blasts , adex run it at 1mg ed .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> in that case i would run a test base of 1g ew and use orals as a blast .
> 
> also use hcg in blasts , adex run it at 1mg ed .


Was running, to start 750 test, hcg and orals on blast 3-4* year and adex either 1/2 or 1 every day. Actually got exactly that posted in another thread from a couple of days ago.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

so its done then you know what to do 

if it was from aus then i would go with that tbh .


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> so its done then you know what to do
> 
> if it was from aus then i would go with that tbh .


I'm pretty confident with the main cycle, the deca could make a difference though and it's encouraging that you've come up with the same cycle suggestion independently! It's partly aus, partly some of my own theories from about 3 hours reading a day and partly other people's experiences and ideas.

I'm hoping this will help with the anti-aging kick I've been on for a couple of years, I've aged really well so far but not sure how much longer without help nasty birthday looming too, lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> I'm pretty confident with the main cycle, the deca could make a difference though and it's encouraging that you've come up with the same cycle suggestion independently! It's partly aus, partly some of my own theories from about 3 hours reading a day and partly other people's experiences and ideas.
> 
> I'm hoping this will help with the anti-aging kick I've been on for a couple of years, I've aged really well so far but not sure how much longer without help nasty birthday looming too, lol


run hgh at 2iu ed along side aas


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> run hgh at 2iu ed along side aas


Ok, very low dose, to simulate something natural?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Kimball said:


> Ok, very low dose, to simulate something natural?


to boost you natty production .

ausbuilt posted is dad runs it , it helps with skin nails hair and feeling younger .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> to boost you natty production .
> 
> ausbuilt posted is dad runs it , it helps with skin nails hair and feeling younger .


HGH is meant to be the dogs bollox for anti-aging right?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> to boost you natty production .
> 
> ausbuilt posted is dad runs it , it helps with skin nails hair and feeling younger .


Ok, excellent idea then


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> HGH is meant to be the dogs bollox for anti-aging right?


Not really started looking into that yet next on the list


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Not really started looking into that yet next on the list


No idea why the sad face and it won't let me change!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Scooby is back on the PoF thread.... GO


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

No way I've not slept since Friday either, damn, have to give it a few mins. Ask him how much he's had to drink, just a theory


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I have to be careful, I received a warning for beating him down so severely yesterday :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Evening!! How's your weekend been? Cycle all sorted now? X


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I have to be careful, I received a warning for beating him down so severely yesterday :lol:


Just chill then, I'll only make a couple of posts, he can't help being a dweeb, just really wish he'd back off the girls.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Evening!! How's your weekend been? Cycle all sorted now? X


It's been an awesome weekend thanks. Cycle sorted too and pretty excited about that. How's yours been? X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> It's been an awesome weekend thanks. Cycle sorted too and pretty excited about that. How's yours been? X


Haha I bet u are!! Obviously I'll never feel that excitement but it's nice seeing it with u!!

Very good thanks. Went back to the gym today, gonna work around the back, it was doing more harm than good staying away. spent tonight watching pumping iron, very happy woman right now x


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Just chill then, I'll only make a couple of posts, he can't help being a dweeb, just really wish he'd back off the girls.


He actually said I wouldn't dare say anything to his face. An illiterate keyboard warrior giving me sh1t, I had to rip him to pieces, I think I did fairly well to be honest 

But yea need to chill it for a lil bit, I get too carried away with #noscooby :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Haha I bet u are!! Obviously I'll never feel that excitement but it's nice seeing it with u!!
> 
> Very good thanks. Went back to the gym today, gonna work around the back, it was doing more harm than good staying away. spent tonight watching pumping iron, very happy woman right now x


There are cycles you can do you know, that don't make you manly or anything negative. Low dose anavar would be cool, that gave me a real good well being feeling. And a girl I know who's on it loves it. I get excited easily, still a big kid at heart, just trying to turn my body into a train set

Have you tried a chiro for the back? I've never really believed in them but I had weeks of pain from mine and she fixed it inside 10 days for £75, what a bargain!!!

You can work out still, like I could squat but not deadlift, just if it hurt don't do it. I'm sure you find it hard not going being ao dedicated to it and it's new!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> He actually said I wouldn't dare say anything to his face. An illiterate keyboard warrior giving me sh1t, I had to rip him to pieces, I think I did fairly well to be honest
> 
> But yea need to chill it for a lil bit, I get too carried away with #noscooby :lol:


He winds me up too, the women haters and the slimy creeps all get my back up, partly I guess due to having a daughter and knowing what sort of fools are out there.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> He winds me up too, the women haters and the slimy creeps all get my back up, partly I guess due to having a daughter and knowing what sort of fools are out there.


I like to consider myself rather good friends with a lot of the women on here, have had a lot of conversations with many of them and had a lot of help from them too, and to see them treat like someone's fvcking prize or an object to be drooled over makes my blood boil mate!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> There are cycles you can do you know, that don't make you manly or anything negative. Low dose anavar would be cool, that gave me a real good well being feeling. And a girl I know who's on it loves it. I get excited easily, still a big kid at heart, just trying to turn my body into a train set
> 
> Have you tried a chiro for the back? I've never really believed in them but I had weeks of pain from mine and she fixed it inside 10 days for £75, what a bargain!!!
> 
> You can work out still, like I could squat but not deadlift, just if it hurt don't do it. I'm sure you find it hard not going being ao dedicated to it and it's new!


Can't afford a chiro. It will heal 

I know I can do a cycle but I want to learn about my body first, I'm still inside my first year of training, and I believe knowledge is power and I Should see what I can achieve with what I already have. I know people have different views about reaching their goals quicker but I'm in no rush 

I can't not deadlift, hence why I'm here in the first place lol. In a quandary with that one for sure. I do need to feel a barbell so can't cut them out completely xx


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Can't afford a chiro. It will heal
> 
> I know I can do a cycle but I want to learn about my body first, I'm still inside my first year of training, and I believe knowledge is power and I Should see what I can achieve with what I already have. I know people have different views about reaching their goals quicker but I'm in no rush
> 
> I can't not deadlift, hence why I'm here in the first place lol. In a quandary with that one for sure. I do need to feel a barbell so can't cut them out completely xx


Oh agreed wasn't trying to talk you into it I'm in a bit of a rush as I'm like that plus keep worrying that one day I'll wake up and my body will realise I've been lying to it and it's not really 25 anymore

I've only just started light dead lifting after 8 weeks. But didn't actually miss a session. If there's anyway you can go to a chiro it would be worth it. Don't want it healing wrong.

But I know where you're coming from with the money. If you describe it more and it's the same as mine I could actually tell you what she did. After the first session I put it back in myself several times until it stayed in?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

when you planning on starting this next cycle then mate? you finishing this pct or jumping straight on?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> when you planning on starting this next cycle then mate? you finishing this pct or jumping straight on?


To be honest I'm probably going to jump straight on, as I'm not planning to come off any time soon it seems a little pointless completing pct then maybe not again. Or not while it matters.

Little bit of a shame as the pct is going really well, lost 1lb only and size is identical at end of week 1 to end of cycle.

But want the experiment to continue


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> To be honest I'm probably going to jump straight on, as I'm not planning to come off any time soon it seems a little pointless completing pct then maybe not again. Or not while it matters.
> 
> Little bit of a shame as the pct is going really well, lost 1lb only and size is identical at end of week 1 to end of cycle.
> 
> But want the experiment to continue


I agree with you mate tbh. You might lose 1-5lbs on pct, or jump on now, you'll lose nothing, and keep gaining. Im actually excited for you, cant wait to see how it goes!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I agree with you mate tbh. You might lose 1-5lbs on pct, or jump on now, you'll lose nothing, and keep gaining. Im actually excited for you, cant wait to see how it goes!


Hey thanks and just how i feel not even sure I want to gain much, just keep recomping and getting fitter. That in itself is an achievement at my age, when most guys are going, or long gone, the other way!

I think 15stone or a little bit more with low body fat is ideal at my just under 6' actually can't wait!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Hey thanks and just how i feel not even sure I want to gain much, just keep recomping and getting fitter. That in itself is an achievement at my age, when most guys are going, or long gone, the other way!
> 
> I think 15stone or a little bit more with low body fat is ideal at my just under 6' actually can't wait!


do you know your current bf%? have you ever had it checked/used calipers or whatever?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> do you know your current bf%? have you ever had it checked/used calipers or whatever?


Sort of, I've got calipers and a high end tanita set of scales/monitor both of those are giving about 13% which feels about right from the mirror test.

Biggest problem area for me is lower abs from being overweight format years but is going. I think the wobble test will do for me, and that's the only bit that still does I have got quite visible abs but think that's as much to do with working them hard than bf% also doesn't help having had a VERY clumsy appendix op as it burst when I was about 12, really nasty scar.

Still people are commenting so going the right way


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

well tbh mate thats real good going!

at 15stone (210)lbs, to get to 10% bf you only have to burn 6.3lbs of fat.

to get to 8% bf you only have to burn 10.5lbs of fat.

So not loads really tbh, and ive read alot of studies where people on even a low dose of test lose bf, just by doing day to day activities, so with cardio/weights aswel you should have it cracked!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> well tbh mate thats real good going!
> 
> at 15stone (210)lbs, to get to 10% bf you only have to burn 6.3lbs of fat.
> 
> ...


Yep that's the exact plan, I just think most of that, 4lb or so is lower gut. Then once I'm completely happy with that maintenance on that sort of dose should be easy and I can then decide if I do want to gain any more and if not maybe reduce to 500 or so.

Although as I've mentioned before I don't think I'll ever be 100% happy with myself. I am getting positive comments every day from people but still have a self image of a slightly chubby guy, exactly how I felt about myself when I was a fat [email protected]!

Even the guys at the gym are saying stuff and all it looks like to me is they are getting skinnier I really can't see it.

That all sounds very negative bit not at all, I'm the happiest I've ever been with my body, by a long way!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

3-4 fancie dresses in a month!?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> 3-4 fancie dresses in a month!?


Maybe a little exaggeration, although it has been this month, definitely at least 1-2. It's great fun


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

You sound like you have some kind of body dysmorphia lol!

but like you say, if your happy, then more improvement can only mean more happiness!

i think the most stubborn fat on men is the lower gut and ass, so by the sounds of things you dont have long to go!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> You sound like you have some kind of body dysmorphia lol!
> 
> but like you say, if your happy, then more improvement can only mean more happiness!
> 
> i think the most stubborn fat on men is the lower gut and ass, so by the sounds of things you dont have long to go!


Yep, ass is long gone, and as for the body dysmorphia, I have a little, although it doesn't bother me.

Bizarrely when I was fat I always though I looked loads better than I was reverse dysmorphia!


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Sub'd lol, will read through it tonight lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Sub'd lol, will read through it tonight lol


Thank you!

It's a lot of boring numbers to be honest, not very exciting reading at all. But getting better.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

POF thread gone, noooooo


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thought that might happen there'll be another one along soon.

Guess somebody claimed to be offended, mods gotta do what a mods gotta do


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Gutted lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It was a good thread! Just start something similar Kay and a little more careful about what's posted


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> It was a good thread! Just start something similar Kay and a little more careful about what's posted


I think your p1ss/puke comment may have offended someone 

Not me, I thought it was fvcking golden :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It was golden only relaying facts but shan't be mentioned in here as this will get deleted too!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Excuse me for being lazy, but cba backtracking though all these pages :laugh:

When are you starting this next cycle mate? I'll follow along, get me all in the mood for my next go


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Excuse me for being lazy, but cba backtracking though all these pages :laugh:
> 
> When are you starting this next cycle mate? I'll follow along, get me all in the mood for my next go


Most of it is only of interest to me I think Thursday or Friday this week. Waiting for deliveries.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Most of it is only of interest to me I think Thursday or Friday this week. Waiting for deliveries.


Good luck with it mate, you pinned before? Scary at first, but I actually love pinning now


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Nope never, I've sown up a couple of cuts though so not the needle in afraid of, more to do with hitting veins or nerves.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Nope never, I've sown up a couple of cuts though so not the needle in afraid of, more to do with hitting veins or nerves.


You'll find a sweet spot if you're pinning glutes. Mine is about 2 and a half inches down from the pevlic bone, any further down I sometimes hit a nerve/get a lot of bleeing. Quads, I find pinning the upper, outer part to be relatively painless. Have a prod of the area first, you'll feel if it's sensitive or not


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You'll find a sweet spot if you're pinning glutes. Mine is about 2 and a half inches down from the pevlic bone, any further down I sometimes hit a nerve/get a lot of bleeing. Quads, I find pinning the upper, outer part to be relatively painless. Have a prod of the area first, you'll feel if it's sensitive or not


I'm thinking more likely quads, but thanks for the pointers, really useful.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Sorry kimball x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

www.spotinjections.com/

That's what I used 1st time I jabbed.

That on one tab on the computer. Papa roach- last resport on another lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Sorry kimball x


Hey nothing to be sorry for I'm a million times happier with myself than I was a year ago so a few childish insults aren't going to have any effect on me. With great age comes great wisdom and a damned thick skin.

I've been an Internet warrior since before the Internet was in use and it was just cix, I'm a black belt 7th dan master

Just wish the ban was permanent, too many idiots like him on the forum.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> www.spotinjections.com/
> 
> That's what I used 1st time I jabbed.
> 
> That on one tab on the computer. Papa roach- last resport on another lol


Great thanks


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ha - love your attitude x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ha - love your attitude x


Lol. He's just so easy to wind up, all the idiots are. There's so much useful stuff here and it gets lost when people like him come along.

And when they try to insult with things they think should bother me they don't because they don't know me. Plenty of things could hurt me, I'm way too over sensitive. But nobody but close friends will ever know what they are

And some of what he said is true, I'm older than him and still a little saggy, but the sagginess is so much better and will be gone in 6 months or less. And I might have the years and experience but live a more fun and full life than most 25 year olds and have done and do things most people literally only dream about.

That sounds really arrogant and priggish, sorry. Just really saying I'm very happy with my lot


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> but live a more fun and full life than most 25 year olds and have done and do things most people literally only dream about.


You do make a lot of people jealous :whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> You do make a lot of people jealous :whistling:


No need to be jealous when it's free fun join in - I wasn't only referring to 'that' I have completed a couple of bucket lists of things too, but 'that' is currently the most exciting thing I'm doing and training and experimenting on my body and.....


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No need to be jealous when it's free fun join in - I wasn't only referring to 'that' I have completed a couple of bucket lists of things too, but 'that' is currently the most exciting thing I'm doing and training and experimenting on my body and.....


Lol, all sounds good. We may make a trip to the lovely midlands soon... :innocent:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Lol, all sounds good. We may make a trip to the lovely midlands soon... :innocent:


We would be very happy to show you round. You'd love the night out and the general ambience and experience if no more than that! And almost certain we could make a trial membership a lot cheaper than normal as the owners are amongst our best friends

And there's a KFC plus a 24 hour macdonalds on the way into rugby


----------



## Ginger.Tom (Feb 28, 2012)

Kimball said:


> We would be very happy to show you round. You'd love the night out and the general ambience and experience if no more than that! And almost certain we could make a trial membership a lot cheaper than normal as the owners are amongst our best friends
> 
> And there's a KFC plus a 24 hour macdonalds on the way into rugby


Sounds good, we will def be up at some point, just need to find a spare weekend lol.

I am from Rugby so know it well and you must mean the one down the Leicester Road at the Junction 1 retail park


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

lol....training and swinging right here lol lol

enjoy your first jab course mate - be sure to let us all know when you join the dark side properly...good luck with the cycle


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Ginger.Tom said:


> Sounds good, we will def be up at some point, just need to find a spare weekend lol. I am from Rugby so know it well and you must mean the one down the Leicester Road at the Junction 1 retail park


That's the one its under 10 mins away. Just give us plenty of warning as we're busy with all sorts of random stuff. It's wedding year for all of our friends!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> lol....training and swinging right here lol lol
> 
> enjoy your first jab course mate - be sure to let us all know when you join the dark side properly...good luck with the cycle


Who needs Fabs.

It will be by this weekend latest. And I most certainly will. It's more a new way of life than a cycle though I think no plans to come off at all. Obviously depending on sides and positives. Thanks for the good luck, think just those first couple of pins will be hardest.

6 months ago I was never going to take dirty steroids. 3 months ago I was never going to pin. Lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Who needs Fabs.
> 
> It will be by this weekend latest. And I most certainly will. It's more a new way of life than a cycle though I think no plans to come off at all. Obviously depending on sides and positives. Thanks for the good luck, think just those first couple of pins will be hardest.
> 
> 6 months ago I was never going to take dirty steroids. 3 months ago I was never going to pin. Lol


good man = i have been on 4 years.....on for life.....

you - you will sweat like a pedo in the early learning centre for a bit - gimme a shout if u need a tip bro (but not my cock tip lol)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you're still considering running GH, research GHRP-6, much cheaper. I've used it myself, downside is very frequent jabs


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> good man = i have been on 4 years.....on for life.....
> 
> you - you will sweat like a pedo in the early learning centre for a bit - gimme a shout if u need a tip bro (*but not my cock tip lol*)


Frigid cvnt


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> good man = i have been on 4 years.....on for life.....
> 
> you - you will sweat like a pedo in the early learning centre for a bit - gimme a shout if u need a tip bro (but not my cock tip lol)


That's the plan, want to make the absolute most of the remaining good years.

Not one of my perversions, not even a hot ladyboy

And I almost certainly will, had a little bit of health anxiety over the last year so sides are going to freak me a bit. Although other than back pumps the Tbol/var was 100% good. And I'm normally too hot anyway, poor bed sheets!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Frigid cvnt


i WAS playing hard to get but d'ya fancy a nosh?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i WAS playing hard to get but d'ya fancy a nosh?


He is a bit short on action at the moment I've been trying to help! See an offer already, lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i WAS playing hard to get but d'ya fancy a nosh?


I'm in no position to turn an offer like that down 

Will you hold me afterwards though? I'm sensitive


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Kimball said:


> He is a bit short on action at the moment I've been trying to help! See an offer already, lol


ok - i like u guys so i will pass on my 2 chat up lines that NEVER fail....

"Does this rag smell of Chloroform"?

"Does this voddy red bull taste like rohypnol"?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> ok - i like u guys so i will pass on my 2 chat up lines that NEVER fail....
> 
> "Does this rag smell of Chloroform"?
> 
> "Does this voddy red bull taste like rohypnol"?


Does this taste like salt-water to you 

I'll be surprised if you get that one :lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Does this taste like salt-water to you
> 
> I'll be surprised if you get that one :lol:


liquid e?


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Does this taste like salt-water to you
> 
> I'll be surprised if you get that one :lol:


liquid e?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> liquid e?


GHB - AKA Date Rape, brilliant stuff, better than E, coke whatever by 100 times.... just don't take too much


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, See this is the stuff noscooby needs to know.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> GHB - AKA Date Rape, brilliant stuff, better than E, coke whatever by 100 times.... just don't take too much


ghb IS liquid e bro.....i was partaking back in the day lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Uriel said:


> ghb IS liquid e bro.....i was partaking back in the day lol


Is it  Never knew lol, just know it's fvcking brilliant stuff


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Is it  Never knew lol, just know it's fvcking brilliant stuff


its what River Poenix was mashed on (amongst other stuff) when he checked out back in what??? 99?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, I knew none of that poor innocent bystander, no really!

Now, where was I?

Pct day 5

Still no libido issues at all and strength still the same and no sign of any shrinkage although dropped a few lbs despite eating loads this weekend. Could that be the nolva dropping water?

Chest yesterday so just shoulders and tris today

Smith shrugs 3*8*130

Dumbell shoulder press 8*17,8*10,2*8*27.5, not that good but a new pb.

face pulls 3*8*37

Front Delt raises 3*8*17.5

Rope tricep pushdowns 3*8*max

Weighted tricep dips 4*12*bw+40

15 mins hiit treadmill 8/14 getting better now the var is out of my system but I'm over a stone and a half heavier so not easy


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, I knew none of that poor innocent bystander, no really!
> 
> Now, where was I?
> 
> ...


If you had high estrogen levels yes, but were you running an AI during cycle? A decent dose of AI usually keeps estrogen, and therefore water retention under check

EDIT: If my memory serves me correctly that is


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> If you had high estrogen levels yes, but were you running an AI during cycle? A decent dose of AI usually keeps estrogen, and therefore water retention under check
> 
> EDIT: If my memory serves me correctly that is


No nothing just an OTC cycle support. Although neither var or Tbol are aromatising so shouldn't really be an issue I guess.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No nothing just an OTC cycle support. Although neither var or Tbol are aromatising so shouldn't really be an issue I guess.


Ah just done a little research on T-bol, low water retention is one it's main qualities. Sorry mate no idea then


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Ah just done a little research on T-bol, low water retention is one it's main qualities. Sorry mate no idea then


No, it does feel like all the gains are solid, probably be back on tomorrow

Or maybe its fat!!! That would be good


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

T-bol might just have reallllyyyy low water retention, like a few lb's so could still be water coming out. it'll soon go back on when you hit the test.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> T-bol might just have reallllyyyy low water retention, like a few lb's so could still be water coming out. it'll soon go back on when you hit the test.


Yep, taking adex with that so hopefully not too much water.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 6

Strange day as I felt stronger and was.

1 armed rows 2*8*20,2*8*34,3*8*40 actually easy for the first time

Barbell rows 8*50,3*8*80

Deadlifts 8*110,2*6*130

Hammer curls 3*8*24

Ezbar curls 2*8*40,8*45

15 mins cardio


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 7

Legs

Hack squats on the smith as rack in use 4*8*150

Leg extensions 3*8*147.5

Calf raises 4*15*max

Hamstring curls 3*8*117.5

Ab machine 20/16/12 * max

Fitball planks 3*20/10

floor planks 60 secs each side

Window wipers 20/16/12


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just noticed u do ur deads after ur rows, any particular reason for this?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Just noticed u do ur deads after ur rows, any particular reason for this?


Well there is but probably not a good one.

I've only just started deads again after a sacroiliac joint issue from deads do taking it easy.

And I do my rows then continue loading the bar for the deads. Just more practical. When I get my deads weights higher ill probably do them first


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I also do rows before deads, pumped from deads are too painful to do much afterwards so always done rows first


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 8

And hopefully the last day. Needle pack arrived today and got a shipping code for everything else so tomorrow should be the start time.

Bit of a different workout as taken advice on building my rear delts. Chiro said today my pecs and delts were overdeveloped in comparison (quite pleased as it was quite the opposite at the start of the var/Tbol cycle) so;

High elbow seated rows 8*45,8*65,8*85,8*107.5,8*2*117.5

Lat pulldowns 8*45,8*65,8*85,8*95,2*8*107.5

Db bench press 8*15,8*22,3*8*40

Pecdec 8*45,8*75,8*95,8*107.5,2*6*117.5

Face pulls 4*8*48

Ming rows 8*50,2*8*80

Db shrugs 3*10*40

Wanted to do Ohp but somebody on it and I'd been the for 75 mins and aching so went home


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> I also do rows before deads, pumped from deads are too painful to do much afterwards so always done rows first


so lift more then row


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> so lift more then row


Think I'll start doing deads first, pull downs then rows? Need to switch up routine when I get back anyway


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Think I'll start doing deads first, pull downs then rows? Need to switch up routine when I get back anyway


why pulldowns when you can do chin ups or pull ups .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> why pulldowns when you can do chin ups or pull ups .


Usually do them first mate before I even lift, can do so little if I've already worked back on them. I'll still give it a go, gone from barely doing 1 to 3 sets of 8, and progress in back has been amazing, I'll listen to your advice so I can keep it going :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Usually do them first mate before I even lift, can do so little if I've already worked back on them. I'll still give it a go, gone from barely doing 1 to 3 sets of 8, and progress in back has been amazing, I'll listen to your advice so I can keep it going :thumbup1:


i dont know sh1t mate :lol:

but i do know you need to force your body to go beyond your minds limit IE when it burns you carry on not stop .

a back needs a deadlift an upper pull and mid pull simple really .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


>


Someone seems happy


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


>


you eaten all my grapes :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> i dont know sh1t mate :lol:
> 
> but i do know you need to force your body to go beyond your minds limit IE when it burns you carry on not stop .
> 
> a back needs a deadlift an upper pull and mid pull simple really .


Yea I've only recently started deadlifts and the difference in back is amazing. Feel deads more than ANY other exercise by far.

Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4xFailure

Bent Over Barbell Rows - 4x8-12

Deadlift - 4x8-10

Lat Pull Down Close Grip - 3x8-12

That's my back routine currently, has worked amazingly well but anything you'd change?

Sorry for hijacking Kim


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Someone seems happy


I made it to the gym tonight

Thanks for the reps recently, peeps. I'm rather lacking currently and no way to even post to say thanks (other than clogging up journals lol)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I made it to the gym tonight


Good girl  You still finding it difficult with the kids being off? You'll be bronze before long! Can bore you with my life again


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea I've only recently started deadlifts and the difference in back is amazing. Feel deads more than ANY other exercise by far.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4xFailure
> 
> ...


all of it 

deadlifts

cg chins

single arm db row

reverse grip bb row

no need to train biceps either


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> all of it
> 
> deadlifts
> 
> ...


Saved that on my phone for when I'm back in England. Don't need to train biceps? Don't know if that's sarcasm or not  My biceps are pretty lacking tbh I'd think they'd need a day dedicated to themselves really?


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Good girl  You still finding it difficult with the kids being off? You'll be bronze before long! Can bore you with my life again


Lacked motivation but today, I think it's turning. Poor session but a start. I might hit it at 6.30am, if I'm awake early tomorrow (eldest can watch youngest for an hour, if he's well enough)

My 7yr old is sick right now, poor lamb. Wants snuggles but not really possible because he's burning up. And the hotter he gets, the more he vomits. Welcome to my world

Haha and like your life is boring:whistling:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leeds89 said:


> Saved that on my phone for when I'm back in England. Don't need to train biceps? Don't know if that's sarcasm or not  My biceps are pretty lacking tbh I'd think they'd need a day dedicated to themselves really?


no sarcasm mate , all that pulling is using biceps as secondary so by training them on another day your counter productive , now you could throw in a set to failure (with 2 warm ups) of bb curls yates style but you wont go to failure on your own you need forced partial and negs to kill them so a spotter that knows what he is doing is needed .


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Lacked motivation but today, I think it's turning. Poor session but a start. I might hit it at 6.30am, if I'm awake early tomorrow.
> 
> My 7yr old is sick right now, poor lamb. Wants snuggles but not really possible because he's burning up. And the hotter he gets, the more he vomits. Welcome to my world
> 
> Haha and like your life is boring:whistling:


Yea I've struggled with lack of motivation, I know where you're at with that, getting past it feels great though  I've done 1 early morning gym session in my life, never again, all I could think of was going back to bed lol, a student being awake at 5am is unnatural 

Ah I see, hope he gets better, or you can enjoy a vomit free snuggle at the least 

My life is currently pretty boring! BUT there's something pretty big on the cards when I come back from Austria, a possible change of lifestlye I'm going to give a go, see how it goes. You need PM's! It's too naughty to talk about on the open forum :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

ewen said:


> no sarcasm mate , all that pulling is using biceps as secondary so by training them on another day your counter productive , now you could throw in a set to failure (with 2 warm ups) of bb curls yates style but you wont go to failure on your own you need forced partial and negs to kill them so a spotter that knows what he is doing is needed .


Ah I see mate thanks for this input I'll be putting it to use. I've only recently noticed the importance of rest days, I was overtraining and not making enough progress for a while, day on/day off and my lifts go up without fail so I see where you come from with being counter-productive.

ONE more thing, honest  You have any idea how to maintain mass if I don't have gym access in Austria? A month without training will be a nightmare. I SHOULD have gym access, but bricking it in case I won't - for once I don't *hate* what I see in the mirror and don't wanna lose that :lol:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea I've struggled with lack of motivation, I know where you're at with that, getting past it feels great though  I've done 1 early morning gym session in my life, never again, all I could think of was going back to bed lol, a student being awake at 5am is unnatural
> 
> Ah I see, hope he gets better, or you can enjoy a vomit free snuggle at the least
> 
> My life is currently pretty boring! *BUT there's something pretty big on the cards when I come back from Austria, a possible change of lifestlye I'm going to give a go, see how it goes. You need PM's! It's too naughty to talk about on the open forum * :lol:


Ah, now I am intrigued! I won't be getting PM's for ages! I guess I'll just have to wait.... (grumbles, mumbles, swears under breath)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Ah, now I am intrigued! I won't be getting PM's for ages! I guess I'll just have to wait.... (grumbles, mumbles, swears under breath)


You'll have PM's before I'm back from Austria, you can hold til then


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea I've only recently started deadlifts and the difference in back is amazing. Feel deads more than ANY other exercise by far.
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups - 4xFailure
> 
> ...


Hijacks fine, do it to ewens often enough, lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> You'll have PM's before I'm back from Austria, you can hold til then


Mean.

That is all.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

er .... Sorry for hijacking Kimball:blush:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea I've struggled with lack of motivation, I know where you're at with that, getting past it feels great though  I've done 1 early morning gym session in my life, never again, all I could think of was going back to bed lol, a student being awake at 5am is unnatural
> 
> Ah I see, hope he gets better, or you can enjoy a vomit free snuggle at the least
> 
> My life is currently pretty boring! BUT there's something pretty big on the cards when I come back from Austria, a possible change of lifestlye I'm going to give a go, see how it goes. You need PM's! It's too naughty to talk about on the open forum :lol:


Leigh and ewen know all about it


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> er .... Sorry for hijacking Kimball:blush:


No probs at all. And Leeds thing is what we've chatted on email about


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Leigh and ewen know all about it


Ah cool. Say no more:wink:

Leeds, you can thank me in reps:lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> No probs at all. And Leeds thing is what we've chatted on email about


I'm a subject of discussion, I feel honored  

Well if Leigh knows then it's all good  Basically I don't hate what I see when I look in the mirror atm, and have managed to pull a bit of confidence out of somewhere. So if I don't bottle it and all goes to plan, I hope to see what all the fuss is about and hopefully meet some new people and make some new friends  MAJOR step for me I'm so fvcking shy in real life lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm a subject of discussion, I feel honored
> 
> Well if Leigh knows then it's all good  Basically I don't hate what I see when I look in the mirror atm, and have managed to pull a bit of confidence out of somewhere. So if I don't bottle it and all goes to plan, I hope to see what all the fuss is about and hopefully meet some new people and make some new friends  MAJOR step for me I'm so fvcking shy in real life lol


Well we didn't discuss you, yet would have betrayed your trust! , just the concept. But Leigh will have worked it out now.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Well we didn't discuss you, yet would have betrayed your trust! , just the concept. But Leigh will have worked it out now.


Oh, well I'm a bloody idiot aren't I


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Not discussed. Kimball can tell you what I said, exactly. And, actually, I'm not even sure he replied:lol:

Regarding possible shyness, it's not for me either, as Kimball and I have talked about in the past. You, however, will be fine, I'm sure. It will tick lots of boxes for you


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Oh, well I'm a bloody idiot aren't I


But a seemingly very happy one at the moment! How's your flatmate? #loadsascooby!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Not discussed. Kimball can tell you what I said, exactly. And, actually, I'm not even sure he replied:lol:
> 
> Regarding possible shyness, it's not for me either, as Kimball and I have talked about in the past. You, however, will be fine, I'm sure. It will tick lots of boxes for you


Didn't I! How rude, backtracking my emails tomorrow, I always reply! X


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Didn't I! How rude, backtracking my emails tomorrow, I always reply! X


It could be me, Mr T, I've not been keeping my eye on the ball lately.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> It could be me, Mr T, I've not been keeping my eye on the ball lately.


Lol, I'll check anyway, was going to email you this weekend with a couple of Qs, nothing big just questions


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> It could be me, Mr T, I've not been keeping my eye on the ball lately.


I did mean rude of me for not replying,


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Not discussed. Kimball can tell you what I said, exactly. And, actually, I'm not even sure he replied:lol:
> 
> Regarding possible shyness, it's not for me either, as Kimball and I have talked about in the past. You, however, will be fine, I'm sure. *It will tick lots of boxes for you*


I'm really hoping so mate, like I say gonna take it slow, last thing I'd want is to come across wrong and you only make a first impression once 



Kimball said:


> But a seemingly very happy one at the moment! How's your flatmate? #loadsascooby!


I have been happy these past couple of days mate! I don't know if it's coming off the tren or what but past couple of days outlook has changed considerably  I'm sure some of our chats contributed to that mate 

And I should be seeing her tomorrow! I go down to London to get ready for me flight on Sunday, so will be seeing the girl I'm flying with (Who is also a future housemate) and the girl tomorrow night for a couple drinks I think. Get the wine flowing and see where the discussion takes us 

And that was hardly any Scooby, you spelt everything correctly and I didn't cringe once (No worries of starting an argument with him in hear, I'd be *very* surprised if he's subbed to your journal :laugh:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, I'll check anyway, was going to email you this weekend with a couple of Qs, nothing big just questions





Kimball said:


> I did mean rude of me for not replying,


Hey, no worries. We all have lives. I forget things all the time too. Rubbish, aren't we? Mere mortals.

Be nice to catch up. I can tell you what I've been doing today


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Kim u got all the chickarados emails? Lol


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

What on earth is going on with you, two?:wacko:I've missed a lot


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I'm really hoping so mate, like I say gonna take it slow, last thing I'd want is to come across wrong and you only make a first impression once
> 
> I have been happy these past couple of days mate! I don't know if it's coming off the tren or what but past couple of days outlook has changed considerably  I'm sure some of our chats contributed to that mate
> 
> ...


Lol, might be right, don't think he'll be going all scooby on me.

I should have said;

Howes York flatmait, you know with the blonde hair, who doesn't like my mate but I've got a cool bike and she's my numba1 super fouler fantasy girl wot I'd like to look afts shes well fitt


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> Kim u got all the chickarados emails? Lol


It's the only way to have a convo with them without somebody jumping in wanting to smash their back doors in sadly. And yes I think so


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> What on earth is going on with you, two?:wacko:I've missed a lot


He's just teasing me 'cos he thinks I'm two timing him with a girl, as if!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Lol, might be right, don't think he'll be going all scooby on me.
> 
> I should have said;
> 
> Howes York flatmait, you know with the blonde hair, who doesn't like my mate but I've got a cool bike and she's my numba1 super fouler fantasy girl wot I'd like to look afts shes well fitt


Reps for spooky accuracy, I actually had to check you weren't Scooby for a second


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Morning everyone on kimballs journal


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Morning Kay! How's the cheat day going?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I've only had jam on toast so far this morning I'm trying to peel myself off the sofa to get ready to go for a fry up as we speak lol. What's Friday got instore for u?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I've only had jam on toast so far this morning I'm trying to peel myself off the sofa to get ready to go for a fry up as we speak lol. What's Friday got instore for u?


Well quite an exciting day as I'm starting my injectable cycle tonight!

Other than that maybe not a lot as I had 4500 calories yesterday so need to be good today



No fry up yet? What else have you got planned?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I don't understand any of the cycle stuff I see whatsoever lol where do u inject it? Are the needles big?

Mine for yesterday. I done ok although I'm not sure if I should be getting more iron and calcium. I'm still confused by a lot of it and have a feeling I've lost weight and not put on


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Solid amount of protein there mate!

And kay needles vary in size, as do injection sites. You can inject anywhere there is muscle but common places are glutes or quads, although glutes are better for volumes over 1ml


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Does it Hurt? Sorry I sound like a right girl lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I don't understand any of the cycle stuff I see whatsoever lol where do u inject it? Are the needles big?
> 
> Mine for yesterday. I done ok although I'm not sure if I should be getting more iron and calcium. I'm still confused by a lot of it and have a feeling I've lost weight and not put on
> 
> View attachment 87363


Yours look pretty good. Don't worry about the trace stuff, you'll be getting it, it's just not in the fitness pal database.

The ones I'm going to try are pretty thin and only an inch long as I've never done it before, bit nervous but excited too.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Solid amount of protein there mate!
> 
> And kay needles vary in size, as do injection sites. You can inject anywhere there is muscle but common places are glutes or quads, although glutes are better for volumes over 1ml


I'm going for my quad 1.2ml

That's about my normal protein but fats and carbs are crazy. Just had the urge to have an early cheat day


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Does it Hurt? Sorry I sound like a right girl lol


  I don't know, I'm sure the fear of how much it hurts will be less than it does


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I'm going for my quad 1.2ml
> 
> That's about my normal protein but fats and carbs are crazy. Just had the urge to have an early cheat day


Tut tut naughty kimball! Lol be sure to let us know how it goes


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

doesnt hurt at all tbh, but i think its more gear dependant than anything. Some will give you pip some wont. Also i think it depends on how much of a poof you are, because I've never experienced any real pain from it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> doesnt hurt at all tbh, but i think its more gear dependant than anything. Some will give you pip some wont. Also i think it depends on how much of a poof you are, because I've never experienced any real pain from it.


That's what I want to hear I've sewn up cuts/injuries before so doubt it's much worse than that.

Do you inject more in the side than near the top? I know it's the outer quad nuclear but can't decide exactly where on it, other than avoiding obvious veins.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> That's what I want to hear I've sewn up cuts/injuries before so doubt it's much worse than that.
> 
> Do you inject more in the side than near the top? I know it's the outer quad nuclear but can't decide exactly where on it, other than avoiding obvious veins.


never injected into quads mate, started with glutes and theyve never done me wrong, so never changed it lol!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Outer quad, where it feels less fatty. Feel around for an area that feels less sensitive than the surroundings.

Hit a nerve in quad, you'll know about it. It doesnt hurt when you know where to inject. Make sure you're as still as possible with the needle in you and go in slowly, if it hurts like hell take it out try another spot.

You may see some mild pip regardless of gear, i use pip free gear but quad can be a b1tch for it regardless. Look forward to your first squirter, just dont stand close to your fresh white towels like I did 

Oh, and always aspirate  Good luck with it mate, report back!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Decided I was thinking about it too much so went home lunch time. Picked the test up from my PO as I'd missed delivery.

Finally decided on 1.5ml 750mg in outer quad. I didn't really feel it go in, pushed in quite firmly, aspirated about .2ml and saw/got nothing so slowly injected. Slight pain toward the end but more pressure, then yanked it out forgetting to leave in in for a minute. But not even a drop of blood and now 20 mins later I can't even be certain where I did it. Now back at work.

Was shaking like a leaf, especially afterwards but otherwise a complete non event.

So that's me joined the dark side and officially a user.

Even got my debit card cloned yesterday and got a call from the bank to confirm recent transactions including the one to exchange supplies!!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Nice one mate! See bet you feel like a right [email protected] for worrying now, but we all go through it! Reps for not getting the wife to do it when I get on my laptop. You might feel a slight ache tomorrow, but with wildcat I've felt nothing, so hopefully you'll be fine too.

Welcome to the dark side, "let the hate run through you young sky walker.."


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Nice one mate! See bet you feel like a right [email protected] for worrying now, but we all go through it! Reps for not getting the wife to do it when I get on my laptop. You might feel a slight ache tomorrow, but with wildcat I've felt nothing, so hopefully you'll be fine too.
> 
> Welcome to the dark side, "let the hate run through you young sky walker.."


Really do, not really even close to a painful experience, my cacti do me 10* they damage when I repot them!

Got a bit of an ache now but nothing really. Wife offered and watched but she nearly passed out on seeing the 2" green for drawing, lol.

I rarely hate anyone who's not a French serial killer model


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Really do, not really even close to a painful experience, my cacti do me 10* they damage when I repot them!
> 
> Got a bit of an ache now but nothing really. Wife offered and watched but she nearly passed out on seeing the 2" green for drawing, lol.
> 
> I rarely hate anyone who's not a French serial killer model


yeah but he's been banned hasnt he so no hate anymore!! Lmao i pin with greens, its quicker and doesnt feel like your having to force the plunger down, so i get less wiggling/twisting while its in 

it will get better with time too so you'll be laughing in a few weeks when your used to it.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

To be honest it went in dead easy with the orange. No movement or twisting. Didn't even feel any pressure until the last .2ml.

Not even a spot of blood and no sign of where I injected, almost worry if I imagined doing it! 

The greens looked a bit big.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> To be honest it went in dead easy with the orange. No movement or twisting. Didn't even feel any pressure until the last .2ml.
> 
> Not even a spot of blood and no sign of where I injected, almost worry if I imagined doing it!
> 
> The greens looked a bit big.


maybe your just that old your bloods turned to dust... :whistling:

haha i joke!

yeah greens look like scaffolding posts with the ends cut off!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> maybe your just that old your bloods turned to dust... :whistling:
> 
> haha i joke!
> 
> yeah greens look like scaffolding posts with the ends cut off!


It's because I'm part vampire actually but I normally billed a little from a blood test even, although only a few drops and they are probably bigger needles?

Yep, not ready for that yet!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> It's because I'm part vampire actually but I normally billed a little from a blood test even, although only a few drops and they are probably bigger needles?
> 
> Yep, not ready for that yet!


tbf ive started using blues, cos apparantly theyre better for not creating as much scar tissue.

part vampire? im surprised monster hunter gymgym didnt try to stake you. no pun intended... :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

jab your delts with orange 1"


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> tbf ive started using blues, cos apparantly theyre better for not creating as much scar tissue.
> 
> part vampire? im surprised monster hunter gymgym didnt try to stake you. no pun intended... :lol:


What I'm hoping with the oranges even more so.

He'd have staked anyone for £300, did you know the van gelding character is based on gymgym


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> jab your delts with orange 1"


Not sure theres enough meat on mine yet


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

New chapter in the journal then!

First pinning today and, other than a tiny ache I wouldn't even notice if I wasn't looking for it, all still very good.

To celebrate I just did a nice long cardio session, to make sure nothing tightened up to disperse it a bit, will that work?

10mins cross trainer warm up

21mins treadmill hiit

10 mins hand bike

10mins rowing machine

Ab cable side twists 8*21/23/26


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well done


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well done


Thanks Kay

Off down the pub for a diet coke or two.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yep mate should help disperse it a bit. Heard people say body weight squats and lunges help too


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> yep mate should help disperse it a bit. Heard people say body weight squats and lunges help too


Great still feeling very little other than what at worst could be described as the remnants of a dead leg, I guess overnight will tell.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

youll be fine mate .

i would pin glute or delt in future as you will find out why when you get pip


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

ewen said:


> youll be fine mate .
> 
> i would pin glute or delt in future as you will find out why when you get pip


Really don't fancy glute as I spend all day sat on my ass, pip would be a mare. Might try delt depending on how this quad goes. Nowhere near as bad as I feared at the moment, but about what I'd hoped


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

If you didnt get pip from the quad you wont get it in glute unless you pin with a cattle syringe.

Only bad pip ive had was from GBP tri-test. Pain so bad could have cried, limped for a couple days after each shot, horrible stuff


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

But also if the quad is still ok in another couple of days it's much easier. I can use both hands and sit while doing it. Just pleased I got it done.

Seen the pic of scoobs and his mate with big show, when he was supposedly 17, looks about 12!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

No mate where is this? I need to see it before bed 

An if you're fine with quads mate stick to them, no reason to switch


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Big show pics are in the can you smell thread.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol! That's what we call a "late bloomer" :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I've never believed he was 22, just because of how he writes and behaves, 17 now is about right.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I know some pretty stupid 22 year olds, but late teens does seem more accurate.

Anyway, good night mate, early rise for Austria tomorrow


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Cool, have an amazing time! Speak soon.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Forgot to ask if you're house mate needs looking after while you're away and if she said yes!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Forgot to ask if you're house mate needs looking after while you're away and if she said yes!


Oh mate! Surprise for me today in the form of a new girl moving in aswell - very hot  Happy days.

Although I did just have sex with my ex an hour ago. What is going on :lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

And not seen her yet so earliest chance is tomorrow


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

You're getting prepared you're house sounds nice! Might have to visit, lol

We're in Sheffield moving my daughter tomorrow. I'll shout it's close ish, lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Welcome any time, I'll try sort a girl for you


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Austria tomorrow! Have a great time! And just remember to use protection! Lolll


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Welcome any time, I'll try sort a girl for you


Lol, she'll have to be bi need to look after wifey too!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Austria tomorrow! Have a great time! And just remember to use protection! Lolll


Very good advice lol. Hope you're listening!!!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Always gotta be safe 

Right I really must sleep, good night you guys


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Night Leeds, thanks for the reps, not quite sure about the sentiment, lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Night Leeds, thanks for the reps, not quite sure about the sentiment, lol


I was mocking our intelligent friend 

Sleeeeeep


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I knew


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Woken up this morning and even less discomfort than last night so looks like I've been pretty lucky first one!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Good stuff mate! Is there some prop in your tri test or is it cyp, enanthate and test deca?

If its the three i said your looking at 2-4 weeks to start seeing MASSIVE libido changes (for the better) and a few weeks after that the strength will start coming.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

It's the latter, so can't wait


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 3 of the new cycle, did nothing yesterday as it was uni moving day.

Today I woke up and I wouldn't say I've got pip, more like I've worked out just the outer quad or the muscle is a little bruised. No more than a minor inconvenience though.

Back only today, working out with my daughters boyfriend as a training partner, need to work really hard

Deads 8*80,8*100,8*110,8*120

Cable machine rows, loads of sets including a 4 weight drop down

Some weird but very effective 1 armed cable pulldown 8*33,8*36,8*38,8*41

Light lat pulldowns 4*8*65

1 armed rows 8*27.5,8*34,8*410

Lat and front raises 4*10/10*10

Lower back extensions 10*15,10*20,10*25,10*25/15


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

My missus noticed a little 2 pence piece size bruise on my @ss last night. (She doesn't no I'm on gear)

Ooops

Just blamed the dog lmfao

Let me tell u, u will love leg day if u jab on that day (I jab about 30mins before workout)

I no its just placebo effect but feel so much stronger for pinning ur legs lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, that must be hard to hide mine watched me do it and said she was proud of me, I do have the most awesome missus!

I did cardio straight after mine and did the last minute on the treadmill at 20 convinced my legs were stronger


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Its not too bad as we don't live together... Yet :laugh: she's more or less moved in.

She's been here all weekend. I should learn. Cilias=bad head,stuff nose, snoring, which in turn mean getting kicked out of bed. Litrally ! :lol:

Maybe try half a tab next time


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh lol, yep maybe half a tab


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Start of day 4 on tri test.

Leg is ok again, still feels like its recovering from a bit of a dead leg but better than yesterday which was ok anyway. If this is pip I'm happy with it it got a feeling I've just been lucky

Also had my best sleep in literally years last night, I was tired after little sleep Saturday but that's normal. But in bed and asleep by 10:20 and slept straight through until the alarm went off! Sort of hoping that's an early indicator of the test working.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Just had some new protein turn up. Tried loads at bodypower and by far the nicest tasting was the fa stuff, company in Poland and made in Ireland!

Had the white chocolate and coconut smoothie which was amazing tasting so I think I'm sticking to this from now on. A little bit too much sugar but not bad and it's me that's drinking it.

Just had delivered the pecan flavour which is just as good and waiting for the pineapple! Yum.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Just had some new protein turn up. Tried loads at bodypower and by far the nicest tasting was the fa stuff, company in Poland and made in Ireland!
> 
> Had the white chocolate and coconut smoothie which was amazing tasting so I think I'm sticking to this from now on. A little bit too much sugar but not bad and it's me that's drinking it.
> 
> Just had delivered the pecan flavour which is just as good and waiting for the pineapple! Yum.


Fa stuff? Not heard of it. I'll have to google it when I get home. Love coconut and also pecan.

I ordered some USN Pistachio protein but just had a call to say it's out of stock. Haven't tried it yet but NEED it lol.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

The pistachio is nice!

Fa is fitness authority, only place I can find stocking it in the uk is muscle fitness and eBay, it's nearly £5 cheaper on eBay and turned up in a musclefitness.com box


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Really great workout tonight and I know it's not possible but I was stronger and looked fuller, that's only 4 days in!

Is it possible they as I only came off the Tbol a week ago it's working a lot quicker oh well, enjoyed it anyway

Db bench press 8*15,9*25,4*8*40

Pec deck 8*45,8*75,8*97.5,3*8*117.5

Cable flies 8*18,13*21,11*26,11*26,12*18

Rear barbell shrugs 4*8*110

Mil press on machine 3*8*65

Tricep cable pushdowns 4*8*max

Tricep dips 4*12*45

Hammer curls 4*8*24

Bicep curls 2*8*40,8*45


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Really great workout tonight and I know it's not possible but I was stronger and looked fuller, that's only 4 days in!
> 
> Is it possible they as I only came off the Tbol a week ago it's working a lot quicker oh well, enjoyed it anyway
> 
> ...


Greetings from Austria 

What test is it again mate? Enanthate and cyp, not just yet, 4 week mark for noticable results, prop or acetate will definitely be at work by now


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi mate, how's Austria?

It's test dec, test cyp and test enanth.

Very odd as I was benching the 40s yesterday pretty easily, I've only just moved onto them and it was a struggle Thursday and easyish yesterday


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 5

Got a virus of some sort and really didn't feel the gym today but went anyway and ok.

One of the best parts so far is that joint/ligament/tendon problems are reducing by the day. Best its been for months.

Squats 8*60,8*100,8*130,2*8*160

Leg extension 3*8*147.5

Hamstring curls 3*8*117.5

Calf raises 4*8*max

Window wipers 20/16/12

Fitball rolling planks 3*20/10

Planks 60 secs each side


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah hope you feel better in the morning Trevor!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Kay, feeling loads better this morning


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah good


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hi mate, how's Austria?
> 
> It's test dec, test cyp and test enanth.
> 
> Very odd as I was benching the 40s yesterday pretty easily, I've only just moved onto them and it was a struggle Thursday and easyish yesterday


To be honest mate, and I never thought I'd say this, I miss England so much! Chicken is 12.50/kg, ridiculously expensive, the only meat that's cheap is those long tubes of sausage meat..... Also we have no wifi or TV in our accomodation, so I just sit there waiting to fall asleep after work, and working in a 35 degrees room with no aircon is a nightmare. Also, no gym access and the locals HATE English lol. Just thinking about the CV now!

Yea it won't have kicked in yet but placebo is a powerful thing, I train with a lad who swears his lifts go up a day after jabbing.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> To be honest mate, and I never thought I'd say this, I miss England so much! Chicken is 12.50/kg, ridiculously expensive, the only meat that's cheap is those long tubes of sausage meat..... Also we have no wifi or TV in our accomodation, so I just sit there waiting to fall asleep after work, and working in a 35 degrees room with no aircon is a nightmare. Also, no gym access and the locals HATE English lol. Just thinking about the CV now!
> 
> Yea it won't have kicked in yet but placebo is a powerful thing, I train with a lad who swears his lifts go up a day after jabbing.


Ah no poor Leeds  in a week you will probably be a bit more use to your surroundings, give it time


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah no poor Leeds  in a week you will probably be a bit more use to your surroundings, give it time


Doesn't help that my ex came round before I left and we ended getting it on, now we're probably gonna end up back together (Even though I don't deserve another chance lol) but got amonth to wait. It's the waiting that's killing me lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> To be honest mate, and I never thought I'd say this, I miss England so much! Chicken is 12.50/kg, ridiculously expensive, the only meat that's cheap is those long tubes of sausage meat..... Also we have no wifi or TV in our accomodation, so I just sit there waiting to fall asleep after work, and working in a 35 degrees room with no aircon is a nightmare. Also, no gym access and the locals HATE English lol. Just thinking about the CV now!
> 
> Yea it won't have kicked in yet but placebo is a powerful thing, I train with a lad who swears his lifts go up a day after jabbing.


That sounds pretty rubbish, although I love German and Austrian sausage so I'd live on that you'll be back soon.

Must be that but odd, I've also upped my calories by about 750 and losing weight/fat. All good anyway guess that could be the arimidex.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Doesn't help that my ex came round before I left and we ended getting it on, now we're probably gonna end up back together (Even though I don't deserve another chance lol) but got amonth to wait. It's the waiting that's killing me lol


That sounds pretty good news though!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That sounds pretty rubbish, although I love German and Austrian sausage so I'd live on that you'll be back soon.
> 
> Must be that but odd, I've also upped my calories by about 750 and losing weight/fat. All good anyway guess that could be the arimidex.


ah if you've upped your cals I guess you've upped carbs too? If I have a carb feast I notice my lifts are so much better, feel more energetic etc. And yea my protein is coming from the whey I brought (Thank god I brought it) and giant horse penis shaped German sausages 



Kimball said:


> That sounds pretty good news though!


Yea I'm hoping for the best mate, but if she decides not to try again, there's a new girl who's moved into the house I'm living in....... ridiculously good looking and I'll be on a high dose of mast very shortly :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Good point, could be the increased carbs. Although how aches and pains are reducing so massively I don't understand.

Yep, can't get enough of that sausage noscooby

Fingers crossed! Poor thing if not, lol, and you're hot housemate! Scooby


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Present for you.

Tell me, how will I NOT have sex with this girl?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Impossible! Does she need looking after while you're away

But if you get back with your ex you won't be able to until you convert her


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 6

Db bench press 8*15,8*26,3*8*40

Cable flies 8*18,8*21,8*23,8*26,8*28

Chest dips 3*8*bw

Ming rows 8*60,8*70,8*80

High seated rows 8*55,8*87.5,9*107.5


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Few changes today after some more reading, I'm moving to weights only every other day ppl.

Today was jab day as I'm not around tomorrow lunchtime and went even easier than last time. Zero pain at any point and no shaking so hoping the negligible pip will be even better this time.

Then cardio

Hiit treadmill 21 mins

10 mins cross trainer

8.5 mins handbike (broke it)


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Few changes today after some more reading, I'm moving to weights only every other day ppl.
> 
> Today was jab day as I'm not around tomorrow lunchtime and went even easier than last time. Zero pain at any point and no shaking so hoping the negligible pip will be even better this time.
> 
> ...


Yea I've also been told to do weights EoD, overtraining destroys progress 

And don't say the C word! (Cardio) it's a disgusting word! :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea I've also been told to do weights EoD, overtraining destroys progress
> 
> And don't say the C word! (Cardio) it's a disgusting word! :lol:


It is but gives much better stamina for other activities


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Kimball said:


> It is but gives much better stamina for other activities


Yes , like kicking a ball round a field pointlessly, and having a good ol' roll in the hey 

i need to cardio more  one of my ex's actually turned to me during sex and asked if i was "alright" . dripping with sweat and half dead lmao


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> Present for you.
> 
> Tell me, how will I NOT have sex with this girl?


she in leeds?!

think i recgonise her mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> Yes , like kicking a ball round a field pointlessly, and having a good ol' roll in the hey
> 
> i need to cardio more  one of my ex's actually turned to me during sex and asked if i was "alright" . dripping with sweat and half dead lmao


Exactly


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Strength going up could be a bit of water gain mate. Arimidex will keep it low but won't stop it all together.

Way I had it explained was muscles are like springs, and when you compress a spring it bounces back. Now if you had a layer of water between each coil it would take more weight to compress it, and would 'bounce back' even more. Dunno if its a load of tosh but it seems to make sense to me!

Progress looks good so far mate!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Strength going up could be a bit of water gain mate. Arimidex will keep it low but won't stop it all together.
> 
> Way I had it explained was muscles are like springs, and when you compress a spring it bounces back. Now if you had a layer of water between each coil it would take more weight to compress it, and would 'bounce back' even more. Dunno if its a load of tosh but it seems to make sense to me!
> 
> Progress looks good so far mate!


Even if it's nonsense it's a great theory

Thanks on the progress. Need to start eating cleaner too.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Take a look at my journal mate, I've just started using clen and its making one hell of a difference!

Not exactly eating ridiculously clean either, yesterday I had all sorts of crap, I think the cardio is key, as I did virtually none, and now I'm doing around half an hour per day.

I'm sure at your age (no offence!!) The extra test will help you burn whatever fat your putting in, as surely your metabolism will be sky high? I bet your like a kid waiting for christmas waiting for it to kick in!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Take a look at my journal mate, I've just started using clen and its making one hell of a difference!
> 
> Not exactly eating ridiculously clean either, yesterday I had all sorts of crap, I think the cardio is key, as I did virtually none, and now I'm doing around half an hour per day.
> 
> I'm sure at your age (no offence!!) The extra test will help you burn whatever fat your putting in, as surely your metabolism will be sky high? I bet your like a kid waiting for christmas waiting for it to kick in!!


I think we're all like kids at Christmas when it comes to test


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Take a look at my journal mate, I've just started using clen and its making one hell of a difference!
> 
> Not exactly eating ridiculously clean either, yesterday I had all sorts of crap, I think the cardio is key, as I did virtually none, and now I'm doing around half an hour per day.
> 
> I'm sure at your age (no offence!!) The extra test will help you burn whatever fat your putting in, as surely your metabolism will be sky high? I bet your like a kid waiting for christmas waiting for it to kick in!!


Of course no offence and my metabolism has gone crazy! Literally can't eat enough. The libido side of it I can't see improving but very excited about the strength and good feelings!

Cardio seems to be so much better and easier than on the var/Tbol cycle!

Was looking through your journal earlier. Looks good!!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

I find cardio better in ways, I sweat that much it feels like I've done loads, even if I've only done 15mins! Get off the treadmill looking like rocky!

Strength gains are awesome mate, you'll just find yourself bumping up the weight every week, its insane.

Also keep doing rotor cuff exercises would be my advice, every shoulder session at the least, I don't know anyone who hasn't started feeling a bit of pain in their shoulders when rapidly increasing weights on gear. Think the ligaments/tendons in the shoulder joint can't keep up with the development of the muscle so they're easy to damage.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> I find cardio better in ways, I sweat that much it feels like I've done loads, even if I've only done 15mins! Get off the treadmill looking like rocky!
> 
> Strength gains are awesome mate, you'll just find yourself bumping up the weight every week, its insane.
> 
> Also keep doing rotor cuff exercises would be my advice, every shoulder session at the least, I don't know anyone who hasn't started feeling a bit of pain in their shoulders when rapidly increasing weights on gear. Think the ligaments/tendons in the shoulder joint can't keep up with the development of the muscle so they're easy to damage.


I'm going to have to look up some rotor cuff stuff. I've got slight trouble with my left already so should be doing it now anyway!

Can't wait!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 8 Friday, quick session as we were going out.

Squats

8*60,8*100,8*130,3*8*160

Leg extensions 3*147.5*8

Hamstring curls 4*8+118.5

Libido a bit down surprisingly


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Day 9&10,

Having a full weekend off, first time in months. Another wedding Saturday and then out again in the evening.

Did I say libido was down, that must have been the calm before the storm, oh dear!!!! Hope it doesn't get too much stronger or things will get worn out


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Yeah I'd have a look, they are pretty simple, and seem to work, as I started getting a niggling pain in my shoulder after heavy presses, but never had it since I started doing the rotor cuff exercises.

Good stuff mate, soon you'll be having more sex than the couple on their honeymoon after this wedding!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Yeah I'd have a look, they are pretty simple, and seem to work, as I started getting a niggling pain in my shoulder after heavy presses, but never had it since I started doing the rotor cuff exercises.
> 
> Good stuff mate, soon you'll be having more sex than the couple on their honeymoon after this wedding!


Yep, its heavy presses that do main, not been able to barbell bench heavy for many months!

Lol, I already do, just the 4 times last night. Quite surprised at the difference from the night before!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

'Just' the four times!? Haha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> 'Just' the four times!? Haha


Exactly went down very well, or rather it didn't!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

4 times what the fvck, I can manage 2 at a push, I'm clearly not alpha enough yet :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> 4 times what the fvck, I can manage 2 at a push, I'm clearly not alpha enough yet :lol:


To be honest I quite often manage more but with a little help. Not for the last few months though, and last night no help at all, other than nearly 2g of test over the fortnight of course, lol.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Just for you Leeds


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Just for you Leeds


Good man


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Good man


Meeting up again next Saturday, hopefully with a bit more rest effect. And she can have all 4 or more, lol

Portuguese is as nice as Brazilian


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Meeting up again next Saturday, hopefully with a bit more rest effect. And she can have all 4 or more, lol
> 
> Portuguese is as nice as Brazilian


Haha living the dream my friend


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha living the dream my friend


Seem to be and she's only 4'11" by the way


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Seem to be and she's only 4'11" by the way


Haha the complete package then! God I love shorties. When I get back with the ex I'll work on getting her into the scene, ask me nicely maybe you can have a go :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha the complete package then! God I love shorties. When I get back with the ex I'll work on getting her into the scene, ask me nicely maybe you can have a go :lol:


She really is, strong accent, dark skinned and TINY

From your taste so far I think that would be very nice don't rush her, it's a big decision for a girl.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm tiny and my skins getting darker... Lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> She really is, strong accent, dark skinned and TINY
> 
> From your taste so far I think that would be very nice don't rush her, it's a big decision for a girl.


Yea I know mate I was playing arouind a bit, not being serious. And yes mate, the accent, dark skin and short, jesus christ that does it for me 100%


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea I know mate I was playing arouind a bit, not being serious. And yes mate, the accent, dark skin and short, jesus christ that does it for me 100%


Hey I know every couple in the scene is strong and trusting and very happy, and that's for real.

Yes me too!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hey I know every couple in the scene is strong and trusting and very happy, and that's for real.
> 
> Yes me too!


Yea it's something I'll be getting into eventually for sure, the more you think about it the more it makes sense, just need the right girl first


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm tiny and my skins getting darker... Lol


Kay you wouldn't need to do anything except maybe a bit of a fake welsh accent! Almost made my wife jealous when she saw your pic, and she never gets jealous!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Yea it's something I'll be getting into eventually for sure, the more you think about it the more it makes sense, just need the right girl first


Yes getting the right girl is more important, 100% trust and friendship too.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Well I have a 'twang' according to some.

Haha sorry! Well no I'm not actually lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Well I have a 'twang' according to some.
> 
> Haha sorry! Well no I'm not actually lol


Perfect, an accent is one of the sexiest things a girl can possess, for me anyway. Charlie not so bothered but she loves a guy with a south African accent or Mediterranean.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Perfect, an accent is one of the sexiest things a girl can possess, for me anyway. Charlie not so bothered but she loves a guy with a south African accent or Mediterranean.


I can say "Backpack" in a South African accent


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I can say "Backpack" in a South African accent


Might need a few more words than that, lol, but then knowing her probably not


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Might need a few more words than that, lol, but then knowing her probably not


If you're ever in Leeds


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm quite well spoken apart from the swearing and the twang lol. Actually think I'm just confused ha. Can't say the south African accent does much for me


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm *quite well spoken* apart from the swearing and the twang lol. Actually think I'm just confused ha. Can't say the south African accent does much for me


Posh accent? Awwww ruining the fantasy for me Kay


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Not posh just well spoken... Ul find out soon enough ha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I'm quite well spoken apart from the swearing and the twang lol. Actually think I'm just confused ha. Can't say the south African accent does much for me


No nor me you really don't need to worry about your accent Kay, just keep training, girls with muscles are hotter than girls with accents.

I don't like the south African so much, I prefer when it sounds exotic


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I can sound exotic


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Not posh just well spoken... Ul find out soon enough ha


Someone's feeling naughty tonight aren't they?

noscooby


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> I can sound exotic


Really! And tiny and heading to muscles, hmmm, maybe a bit scooby

Your avi is looking pretty exotic!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Really! And tiny and heading to muscles, hmmm, maybe a bit scooby
> 
> Your avi is looking pretty exotic!


Hmm you're right, I retract my noscooby in favour of toomuchscooby


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Lol sorry guys single life gets to me sometimes I just cant help it lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol sorry guys single life gets to me sometimes I just cant help it lol


Don't worry, think we're like it single or not!

Luckily my wife is just as bad


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Lol sorry guys single life gets to me sometimes I just cant help it lol


Like me or captain shagger are gonna complain :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Another pic for you Leeds, same girl, no makeup, just sent it to me


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Like me or captain shagger are gonna complain :lol:


Lol, so true


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Another pic for you Leeds, same girl, no makeup, just sent it to me


Mate I don't even have words anymore. I envy you so much!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Are u and ur mrs gona give her one?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Mate I don't even have words anymore. I envy you so much!


Lol, she's a bit old for you though, 27, although I thought she was Kay's age until about 4 this morning!

No need to envy


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u and ur mrs gona give her one?


No, they're gonna give her 4 + :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Are u and ur mrs gona give her one?


Lol, straight to the point that was last night. So god yes! Or rather, she's got a partner too


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> No, they're gonna give her 4 + :lol:


She's was only 2 next week more, was committed to others first, damn!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Ah mannnn can I come I need some of this **** in my life lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah mannnn can I come I need some of this **** in my life lol


Thought you were REALLLLLLY picky about who you slept with?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Ah mannnn can I come I need some of this **** in my life lol


Let me think about that... Hell yes. Honestly Kay, if you're genuinely relaxed and into sex for the sake of it, it's an amazing experience!

It's what we've done pretty much every weekend for the past 5 years and it never gets old!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Thought you were REALLLLLLY picky about who you slept with?


But there's a difference. What we do is purely for fun, having somebody in your home or theirs is so different!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Let me think about that... Hell yes. Honestly Kay, if you're genuinely relaxed and into sex for the sake of it, it's an amazing experience!
> 
> It's what we've done pretty much every weekend for the past 5 years and it never gets old!


The more you thinkg about it the more it makes sense. Won't get bored with sex, which is a BASIC human need. You get bored with a basic human need you're not gonna be happy, and that's gonna happen if you only fvck the same person the rest of your life in all likelihood


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> The more you thinkg about it the more it makes sense. Won't get bored with sex, which is a BASIC human need. You get bored with a basic human need you're not gonna be happy, and that's gonna happen if you only fvck the same person the rest of your life in all likelihood


For us it's made us soooo much stronger. We have sex together every single night of the week, after 6 years. It's never boring and we live our fantasies. No sneaking about, no hidden dark thoughts.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> For us it's made us soooo much stronger. We have sex together every single night of the week, after 6 years. It's never boring and we live our fantasies. No sneaking about, no hidden dark thoughts.


This is it. Just out of curiosity, feel free not to answer, but do you only do things as a couple or do you do things seperately aswell?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> This is it. Just out of curiosity, feel free not to answer, but do you only do things as a couple or do you do things seperately aswell?


Sort of difficult, but no probs answering.

We nearly always do stuff as a couple, sometimes Charlie isn't feeling it, very rare, so will send me off with a girl on my own, once as an experiment we went to the same club with a single guy shed met and a girl I knew and twice I've taken girls on their own while she's been away with work. Her idea both times, but both of them went a bit weird on me.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Thought you were REALLLLLLY picky about who you slept with?


I am usually but this sounds exciting lol


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Sort of difficult, but no probs answering.
> 
> We nearly always do stuff as a couple, sometimes Charlie isn't feeling it, very rare, so will send me off with a girl on my own, once as an experiment we went to the same club with a single guy shed met and a girl I knew and twice I've taken girls on their own while she's been away with work. Her idea both times, but both of them went a bit weird on me.


A bit weird? Do your friends and family know? I actually wouldn't have a problem with family knowing, but I'm pretty close and talk about this sort of stuff with them all the time


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> A bit weird? Do your friends and family know? I actually wouldn't have a problem with family knowing, but I'm pretty close and talk about this sort of stuff with them all the time


Wanting a relationship despite it being very clear it was never on offer. One really bad, one I think just drunk but made me very uncomfortable.

Not parents and don't think my daughter knows, although one of her friends does as she goes too, that was embarrassing. So who knows.

All our friends know, Charlie'a best friend is desperate to come with us but she's trying to put her off, damn


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha small world I guess! 

Right mate was a pleasure chatting as always, bed time for me, busy day of work tomorrow, good night!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Haha small world I guess!
> 
> Right mate was a pleasure chatting as always, bed time for me, busy day of work tomorrow, good night!


Night, sleep well


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Ahhh so when you say you have a 'wedding' to go to, you actually don't mean a wedding at all? More of a bedding?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ahhh so when you say you have a 'wedding' to go to, you actually don't mean a wedding at all? More of a bedding?


No we did have a wedding but left early about 9:30 as it was not the most exciting event


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

From what I've read so far not much would be exciting compared to your lifestyle! Definite hint of jealousy!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> From what I've read so far not much would be exciting compared to your lifestyle! Definite hint of jealousy!


That actually is a bit of a problem, but one we can deal with


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If only my gf would be willing! Ill have to broach the topic broadly and see what the response is lol! She has already brought the subject of involving another girl up, but for her benefit, not mine!

I find that a bit selfish myself :lol:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> If only my gf would be willing! Ill have to broach the topic broadly and see what the response is lol! She has already brought the subject of involving another girl up, but for her benefit, not mine!
> 
> I find that a bit selfish myself :lol:


Lol, I have to admit, personally, that does get old real fast. First time very exciting, 2nd time OK, 3rd time, I'm bored! 

Need to make sure you've got no jealousy issues at all. And that doesn't mean you don't care, it just means you trust your partner. We still hate each other going out clubbing on our own, but our type of club's fine. Bit odd I know 

It can make a good relationship a lot better but it WILL break a flaky one.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha no jealousy issue's... I'm out!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha no jealousy issue's... I'm out!


Well get her convinced then lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

If another girl looks at me twice she wants to fvck me according to my gf!

If only it were as simple as in her head, I'd never leave the single life, and I'd be getting laid more than you big man!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> If another girl looks at me twice she wants to fvck me according to my gf!
> 
> If only it were as simple as in her head, I'd never leave the single life, and I'd be getting laid more than you big man!!


Lol, some people's heads must be scary places!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Workout yesterday

Db press 8*12,8*20,3*8*40

Pec dec 8*55,8*95,8*105,8*117.5,8*107.5

Chest dips 3*8*bw

Rear shrugs 3*8**110

Front delt raises 3*8*17.5

Machine ohp 3*8*65

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+50

Tricep cable pushdowns 3*8*43

Nice pump in my arms and shoulders which has lasted into today, feels quite similar to the var pumps. No extra strength but def feel something starting to happen.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Today cardio

5 mins cross trainer

21 mins hiit treadmill

5 mins handbike

5 mins rower


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

How you finding the cardio mate? I'm sweating like hell but its working!

Major shin/calf pain while on the treadmill though.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Exactly what I found, not the shin pain, but big time calf pumps, almost as bad as the var!

Wasn't expecting that. Are you getting back pumps too?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Not majorly mate, I do get quite sore lats, especially after a big back session, but I guess that's to be expected.

Are yours lower back pumps or everywhere?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

No just calves and shoulders, quite like the shoulder pumps though

Just wondering if the lower back would develop and I would need taurine again


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

What I've had's been painful, but not unbearable. Haven't needed taurine in any case, so can't have been that bad!

But the calves are something else, its just like burning. I only do 20mins on the treadmill, with 5power walking, 5 jogging, 5 power walking and a final 5 jogging. Then I have to go on the bike to stretch out my calves otherwise I can barely walk!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> What I've had's been painful, but not unbearable. Haven't needed taurine in any case, so can't have been that bad!
> 
> But the calves are something else, its just like burning. I only do 20mins on the treadmill, with 5power walking, 5 jogging, 5 power walking and a final 5 jogging. Then I have to go on the bike to stretch out my calves otherwise I can barely walk!


Bearing in mind I'm only 11 days in I'm doing 21 mins, 8.5 for 3 mins, then 30 seconds at 14 then back to 8.5 finishing on 20. Can't see me doing that in another few weeks.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Pull day

Felt good today, the joints are loving the test, extra days rest and I think the estrogen reduction from the adex.

Managed to work my arms enough that I got bicep cramps everytime I bent my arms to get undressed not easy!

1 armed rows 2*8*20,4*8*40

Chin ups 3*6*bw

Bent over rows 8*50,2*8*80

Ming rows 3*8*60

Deadlifts 8*100,2*6*130

Hammer curls 4*8*25

Ezbar curls 8*40,2*8*45

Funny thing was I had to wait 10 mins for the Ezbar as 2 skinny everywhere bicep boys were doing about 15 massively assisted preacher curls with it. When I asked if they would be finished soon and might be better off doing a different exercise they went straight to the cable machine to do curls still going when I left!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Pull day
> 
> Felt good today, the joints are loving the test, extra days rest and I think the estrogen reduction from the adex.
> 
> ...


theres a group of skinny asian lads that do this at our gym. Think theres a set of them in every gym, just to keep the blood boiling!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> theres a group of skinny asian lads that do this at our gym. Think theres a set of them in every gym, just to keep the blood boiling!


Yep, skinny Asian lads here too and despite that still no biceps


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

haha i knew it! it seems they only know how to do two things, biceps curls, and smelling of B.O.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> haha i knew it! it seems they only know how to do two things, biceps curls, and smelling of B.O.


Sadly that's true as well, absolutely not all of them at our gym are like that, but they are the only ones that are. One of our biggest and nicest lads is an Asian guy, he's huge.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah theres a couple of huge asian fellas at ours, i know its a stereotype but normally the asian community is a close knit one, especially between the men, you'd think they'd share their knowledge with the skinny ones and tell them theres more to life than bicep curls.

I heard a lad ask this iranian fella in the changing rooms how he got so huge the other day. He said his brother sends over special supplements made in iran lmao!!! That will be aburaihan test e then!! i couldnt help but laugh.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol that's brilliant


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

3rd pinning and just keeps getting easier, right quad again. No pain at any point and almost worried I haven't done it as the pip is almost undetectable this week.

Had a little leak as I removed the needle but only about 2 drops, and there was a little on the needle when I injected this time so probs just that.

Just a quick cardio session tonight,

Cross trainer 5 mins

Treadmill 21 mins hiit 8.5/15 king 180/30 secs


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello kimball  you ok? You have been quite quiet! Sounds like u r doing very good  x


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> 3rd pinning and just keeps getting easier, right quad again. No pain at any point and almost worried I haven't done it as the pip is almost undetectable this week.
> 
> *Had a little leak as I removed the needle* but only about 2 drops, and there was a little on the needle when I injected this time so probs just that.
> 
> ...


I die a little inside when I see perfectly good gear running down my leg/ass


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> Hello kimball  you ok? You have been quite quiet! Sounds like u r doing very good  x


Hi Kay

Yes all going very well! To be honest just avoiding all the bickering guys just don't seem to be able to deal with a flirty bantering female, lol. Ok when it's them but not the other way

Keeping an eye on what you're up to though, seems to be going really well and good you're starting to see changes. Makes it very worthwhile!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> I die a little inside when I see perfectly good gear running down my leg/ass


I did lick it off my finger

Really wasn't much but first time it's happened. Zero pip today!

Libido going crazy taking Charlie's best friend to the club with us tonight for her first ever visit, think she's in for a shock!

Strength definitely slightly on the rise, not much but only 2 weeks in.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> I did lick it off my finger
> 
> Really wasn't much but first time it's happened. Zero pip today!
> 
> ...


Good going mate, the benefits of test extend way further than just the gym you see  Have fun tonight mate 

I'm partying in Vienna tonight, was invited their by a girl I'm working with who I'm pretty sure wants it. No sex for 2 weeks so pretty sure I'm gonna have a go


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Good going mate, the benefits of test extend way further than just the gym you see  Have fun tonight mate
> 
> I'm partying in Vienna tonight, was invited their by a girl I'm working with who I'm pretty sure wants it. No sex for 2 weeks so pretty sure I'm gonna have a go


I'd live to go to Vienna! Enjoy


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I did lick it off my finger
> 
> Really wasn't much but first time it's happened. Zero pip today!
> 
> ...


ive always done that too! waste not want not lol.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hi Kay
> 
> Yes all going very well! To be honest just avoiding all the bickering guys just don't seem to be able to deal with a flirty bantering female, lol. Ok when it's them but not the other way
> 
> Keeping an eye on what you're up to though, seems to be going really well and good you're starting to see changes. Makes it very worthwhile!


Ah I don't blame you... But should be better now, well unless anyone else decides to get on their soap box ha. If I wasn't a flirty bantering female I probably wouldn't even stand a chance on this forum anyway lol.

Yeah really pleased with the way it's going, going to up my training and really crack on. Loving all the experimenting with diets and different food. Really gained my confidence with it all too feels so good. It's probably down to all the support on ukm too. Now I've been talking to everyone who works in the gym for advice etc making sure I don't do anything wrong. Doing the weights amongst the guys now. At first lot of looks lol but I'm use to it now. Also quite strangely it's the mega skinny takes that are obviously trying to gain muscle watch me in complete fascination, not in a perv way though, it's odd.

Thinking aiming to do a comp is the way forward - don't know when or anything but you'll have to come when it does happen


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

That's really good.

I love the experimenting too, find it really exciting.

It would be brilliant if you entered a comp and of course I'd come. Don't think it's something I could ever do which is weird as I'm not usually self conscious.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> That's really good.
> 
> I love the experimenting too, find it really exciting.
> 
> It would be brilliant if you entered a comp and of course I'd come. Don't think it's something I could ever do which is weird as I'm not usually self conscious.


My kitchen is a complete mess 24/7 because of it but hey what are kitchens for lol.

You should go for it kimball! Specially if it's because of self consciousness just think how you would feel if you conquered it!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Kaywoodham said:


> My kitchen is a complete mess 24/7 because of it but hey what are kitchens for lol.
> 
> You should go for it kimball! Specially if it's because of self consciousness just think how you would feel if you conquered it!


Im only self conscious in certain situations though happily go on stage and have sex, infact have done several times, pole dancing, no problem but posing I just couldn't do. And the others involved lots of alcohol, which I don't drink anymore xxx


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Im only self conscious in certain situations though happily go on stage and have sex, infact have done several times, pole dancing, no problem but posing I just couldn't do. And the others involved lots of alcohol, which I don't drink anymore xxx


wait till the test fully kicks in, there isnt a chance you'll feel self conscious, it makes you feel untouchable!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I really can't wait for that! How long was it for you?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Short acting - few days, long acting - around 4 - 6 weeks for me


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Short acting - few days, long acting - around 4 - 6 weeks for me


That's what I'm expecting, all 3 of my Esther's are long acting. So another 2-4 weeks to wait


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

with the wildcat stuff i noticed it quicker than prochem. Prochem seemed to come all in one lump, like one day everything just seemed lighter, around the 6 week mark for me. With wildcat, i noticed a steady increase from week 4, upto around week 6, where strength seemed to plateau for a few weeks, then steadily increased again.

I think with you being older and used to lower test than one of us young 'uns you'll be noticing it week 4 onwards for sure.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> with the wildcat stuff i noticed it quicker than prochem. Prochem seemed to come all in one lump, like one day everything just seemed lighter, around the 6 week mark for me. With wildcat, i noticed a steady increase from week 4, upto around week 6, where strength seemed to plateau for a few weeks, then steadily increased again.
> 
> I think with you being older and used to lower test than one of us young 'uns you'll be noticing it week 4 onwards for sure.


Sounds like something to really look forward to! T-13 days


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Sounds like something to really look forward to! T-13 days


you'll enjoy it im sure! hows strength at the minute, have you noticed a dip from your previous cycle or has it remained constant? I know weight fluctuated a tad, but did strength?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> you'll enjoy it im sure! hows strength at the minute, have you noticed a dip from your previous cycle or has it remained constant? I know weight fluctuated a tad, but did strength?


Strength dropped slightly from the var Tbol cycle but very little. However it's now back to Slightly more, not a lot yet but noticeable. Pumps are getting stronger every session too, wasn't really expecting that but nice.

Cardio yesterday was much better on calves and stamina but lower back pumps a little uncomfortable.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

good stuff the increased pumps are great... till you get home and deflate!

its awesome while your pumped but when its gone i feel a bit downhearted lol!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

My shoulders and arms just seem to be staying pretty pumped its odd. Put 1/3" on my arms this week and it's just stayed 

Traps deflate a bit but no completely and I'm only training 3 days a week now


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Saturday was legs day.

Squats 8*60,8*100,8*130,2*8*160

Leg extensions 4*8*147.5

Hamstring curls 3*8*117.5

Calf raises 4*15*max

Window wipers 20/16/12

Oblique cable twists 8*21/23/26

Then nandos chicken time


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Push

Warmed up with rotator cuff exercises which completely fries my shoulders

Dumbell incline BP 8*20,8*30,8*34,2*8*40,6*40-6*20

Cable flys 8*18/21/24,2*8*26,12*18

Chest dips 3*8*bw

Rear shrugs 3*8*110

Front delt raises 8*15,2*8*17.5

Machine Ohp 6*65,7*60,6*60

Tricep pushdowns 3*8*max

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+45


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

some good weight being thrown about there mate, well done!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, Ohp is the only one not getting better, but think its to do with the rotator cuff exercises ore exhausting my shoulders

Another week or so and hoping the test will really start kicking in.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

yeah mate definately be feeling it soon, just dont get disheartened waiting, try and pile in the protein for now and just play the waiting game. If lifts are all getting better its starting to work then definately.

did you decide to run deca btw? is it helping joints/pain wise?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I haven't run deca yet, although the test and I think adex is def helping a lot with joint pain, it's only about 20% of what it was now.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ahh right, fair enough mate. im thinking of running just prop for my next cycle, so hopefully there will be no messing about waiting for it to kick in. Just a hell of a lot of messing about pinning every other day. its gonna do my head in!

but if i dont see a huge difference in results im going to stick to long esters after that, id rather pin less and wait longer tbh.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yep, I considered the prop but as I'd never pinned before went for the long esthers, but not long to wait.

Good luck with your prop, when you planning to start that?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

september time i think. need to start pct tomorrow, im not going to run pct for ages, just until i feel back to normal again, im predicting ill be quite lethargic over the coming few weeks as the test filters out, but i reckon i can be back to normal in 4-6weeks.

i have enough clomid for double that time so im not worried either way, but would like to have maybe 2 weeks where i arent filling myself with drugs before the next cycle...maybe!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> september time i think. need to start pct tomorrow, im not going to run pct for ages, just until i feel back to normal again, im predicting ill be quite lethargic over the coming few weeks as the test filters out, but i reckon i can be back to normal in 4-6weeks.
> 
> i have enough clomid for double that time so im not worried either way, but would like to have maybe 2 weeks where i arent filling myself with drugs before the next cycle...maybe!


Just what I thought after my var/Tbol cycle, made nearly 3 weeks


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Haha I'm a student though so however impatient I get it all comes down to money really!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Haha I'm a student though so however impatient I get it all comes down to money really!


Gonna need a job with decent hours to afford gear AND diet


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Students and working, just doesn't seem right


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Students and working, just doesn't seem right


Tell me about it!! its a travesty!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tuesday - cardio

Yesterday

Definitely starting to feel something from the test.

1 armed rows 2*8*25,4*8*40

Lat pulldowns 3*8*107.5

Bent over rows 8*50,2+8*80

Ming rows 3*8*70

Deadlifts 8*100,2*6*130

Hammer curls 4*8*25

Ezbar curls 8*40,8*45,6*47.5


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You were right about 'cardio knee' - I did a few bike sessions this week as apposed to 5 sessions of running, and the pain has eased. Genius xx


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> You were right about 'cardio knee' - I did a few bike sessions this week as apposed to 5 sessions of running, and the pain has eased. Genius xx


Lol, yes lots better. How are you? and live your new avi!

Although I'm back to running again, nothing makes me sweat like running and our treadmills are spring balanced so not quite as bad on knees.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Lol, yes lots better. How are you? and live your new avi!
> 
> Although I'm back to running again, nothing makes me sweat like running and our treadmills are spring balanced so not quite as bad on knees.


I'm ok thank u.

I do love running! Just too much as I'm an old cow now  xx


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Some mighty lifts there mate!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, they're getting a little easier too so time to increase the volume I think


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey mate, someone started a thread in ph section about cynostane, would be good if you could help him with your experience and opinions on the compound


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks, I'll have a look this afternoon.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Legs today, getting a little easier so starting to increase volume rather than weight for now

Squats 8*60,8*100,8*130,2*8*160

Leg extensions 147.5 3*10*147.5

Hamstring curls 3*10*107.5

Calf raises 3*15*max

Window wipers 10/16/12

Oblique cable side pulls 8*21,8*23,8*26


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

What are window wipers kimball?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Kay,

Ab killers

Put a nominal weight on the smith machine, with a bench and you facing out, then lift the weight and slowly leg raise to the outside of the plate, lower and raise to the other side. Repeat until the pain is too much.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Yesterday's workout

Db bench press 2*10*15,2*10*34,2*6*40

Pec deck 8*95,8*107.5,2*8*117.5

Chest dips 3*10*bw

Rear shrugs 3*10*110

Machine Ohp 8*65,6*67.5,4*65+4*55

Front delt raises 3*8*17.5

Cable tricep pushdowns 3*10*max

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+50


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You got any progress pics mate? Those are some solid lifts as usual :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks pal, just starting a 4-6 week mini cut for holiday will def take some them.

Really starting to feel the test this week. Forearm pumps actually hurt!

Increasing volume now and ordered some deca still getting elbow issues.

Also started mt2 last week, very low dose and a sunny weekend and I fit right in in leicester now


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Where the hell have you been ???


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi

To be honest the first few weeks of the test cycle were awful mentally. Non stop panic attacks.

Come right through it now but struggled badly for a few weeks


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Test deffo kicking in now. Struggled to do 6 rep sets with 130k deadlift last week, now an easy 8 and a good 6 at 140.

Also decided to add 200mg deca from next week (when it arrives) forearm pain better but def holding me back.

Seated rows 8*35,8*65,10*97.5,2*9*107.5

Barbell BO rows 9*60,2*8*80

Ming rows, 10*60,2*10*70

Deadlifts 10*100,8*130,6*140

Chin ups 3*6*bw

Hammer curls 8*25,2*8*22.5

Ezbar curls 3*8*40


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Test deffo kicking in now. Struggled to do 6 rep sets with 130k deadlift last week, now an easy 8 and a good 6 at 140.
> 
> Also decided to add 200mg deca from next week (when it arrives) forearm pain better but def holding me back.
> 
> ...


love these, wonder who told you about these :whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

danMUNDY said:


> love these, wonder who told you about these :whistling:


Think that might have been you they really feel very effective, and as a plus I get lots of funny looks, lol


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

iv had a few funny looks, and comments of 'are you gonna curl that' when i load the ez bar up to do them, although i must say i cant take credit for the exercise, was a tip i learnt from mingster when i needed something to alternate with facepulls, certainly does the trick!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Face pulls feel insignificant and very arm biased in comparison


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Ming rows? Would be grateful if you could share the love!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Ming rows? Would be grateful if you could share the love!


They were designed by mingster but work the rear delts better than anything else I've tried. Ezbar and 2*20 plates with hand holes plus whatever other weights you need then bor position, grip the top of the plates and row to chest not waist.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Kimball said:


> They were designed by mingster but work the rear delts better than anything else I've tried. Ezbar and 2*20 plates with hand holes plus whatever other weights you need then bor position, grip the top of the plates and row to chest not waist.


Sounds good!

I'll defo give this a go, cheers mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Another update

Libido is definitely lower than before I took my first jab. I'm thinking to much adex so dropping to 1/2 tab

Mt2 is going brilliantly, .3g eod at present and after a few days lunchtime sun as brown as I've ever been ordered more! Decided against the high dose loading everybody seems to do.

had a massive 70min kettlebells cardio circuit session yesterday. Have literally never sweated so much in my life, had to wring my top out and shorts looked like I'd pi55ed myself


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Monday push

Db bench press 2*8*20,2*10*34,2*6*40

Pec dec 8*75,10*97.5,10*107.5,8*117.5

Chest dips 3*10*bw

Cable flys 12*18,12*21,10+23,8*26,12*18

Rear shrugs 3*8*110

Machine Ohp (bit rubbish!) 4*65,2*8*60

Front delt raises 3*8*17.5

Rope tricep pushdown 3*10*46

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+50


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Alright mate, i notice your DB weights havent increased for a while, its been the same no. of sets for the same weight. If it were me instead of doing 2x10reps of 34, and then 2x6reps of 40, forget the 34's and try do 3x10 of 40kg. then if you do 3x10 of 40kg, then finish off with the 34's as many as you can do!


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

what the hell have i just stumbled on!

good progress mate


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Alright mate, i notice your DB weights havent increased for a while, its been the same no. of sets for the same weight. If it were me instead of doing 2x10reps of 34, and then 2x6reps of 40, forget the 34's and try do 3x10 of 40kg. then if you do 3x10 of 40kg, then finish off with the 34's as many as you can do!


Ok, that makes sense, I'll try that next week. Thanks


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

gettingLEAN said:


> what the hell have i just stumbled on!
> 
> good progress mate


Thank you


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimballll how r u doing? All been very quiet!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi Kay, yes pretty good.

Work insanely busy and a few issues but all good. How about you?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Hi Kay, yes pretty good.
> 
> Work insanely busy and a few issues but all good. How about you?


Ah good 

Yes I'm ok thank u


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Good


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wednesday

1 armed rows 8*25,4*10*40

Bor 3*8*80

Deadlifts 8*100,2*6*140

Ming rows 3*8*70

Pull ups 3*5*bw

Hammer curls 8*24,3*8*25

Preacher db curls 8*12,8*15,8*17.5


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Done a lot of cardio since last Wednesday leading up to a 7 mile run yesterday. Now back to proper training.

DB bench press 2*8*20, 9*40,8*40,7*40,6*40

Cable flys 12*18,10*21,8*23,8*26,8*28,8*18

Pec deck 8*97.5,8*107.5,8*117.5

Chest dips 3*10*bw

Front shrugs 3*10*120

Smith machine Ohp 8*50,8*55,8*60

Machine side delt raises 3*8*55

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+50

Close grip BP (low weight die to pec pain 3*8*50


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wednesday's workout and some new PBs set

Machine rows 55*8,75*8,95*8,105*10,115*10,125*8

Ming rows 3*8*70

Bor 3*8*90

Deadlifts 8*120,8*140,6*150

Hammer curls 4*8*25

Not overdoing curls and pull ups due to tennis elbow on right arm. Come on deca


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Wednesday's workout and some new PBs set
> 
> Machine rows 55*8,75*8,95*8,105*10,115*10,125*8
> 
> ...


Gotta love that deca  Glad to see everything's going well mate


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Wednesday's workout and some new PBs set
> 
> Machine rows 55*8,75*8,95*8,105*10,115*10,125*8
> 
> ...


i feel your pain ive got 'ennis elbow' from watching her at the olympics :lol:

reps for the PB's dude.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I'd like to have Ennis dick


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I'd like to have Ennis dick


wouldnt we all mate! shes a stunner, just the right amount of abs for my liking.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Saturday legs

Squats 8*70,8*110,8*150,2*8*170

Leg ext 3*10*147.5

Hamstring curls 3*10*117.5

Calf raises 4*15*max

Loads of Ab stuff


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Monday push

Trying new gym as ours shut for week

Db bench 2*8*22, 2*8*34,8-7-6*40

Cable crossovers 8*15,20,15,30,15

Chest dips 3*10*bw

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+60

Tricep pushdowns 3*10*45


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Man l wish l could squat !


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Can't say I love it but that and deadlifts seem to be working wonders on my quads! They just both hurt!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Man l wish l could squat !


Why can't you squat mate? I understand DLs can be hard on back didn't think squats were as bad for it


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Can't say I love it but that and deadlifts seem to be working wonders on my quads! They just both hurt!


Do you use straps for you DL mate? I find my forearms and fingers hurt like hell and are stopping me going much heavier, would straps help with this you think? Really love DLs want to keep progress going with them


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Do you use straps for you DL mate? I find my forearms and fingers hurt like hell and are stopping me going much heavier, would straps help with this you think? Really love DLs want to keep progress going with them


No, I tried them but out lifted myself and knackered my back!

I've found that one I go over about 120 a double overhand grip is hard but a mixed overhand/underhand makes it quite easy. Up to 150 now and grip is not an issue at all. It also feels more natural than straps.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Wednesday, harborough leisure centre. Absolute ****e, had to wait 10 mins to do anything!

Machine rows 8*75,8*95,8*105,8*117.5,8*127.5

1 armed rows 3*10*40

Deadlifts 8*120,2*8*140

Hammer curls 4*10*25

Ezbar curls 3*8*45


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Tuesday

Massive kettlebells session, had to wring my clothes out


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Saturday legs

Hack squats in smith 8*60,8*100,8*140,2*8*170

Leg extension 3*10*147.5

Hamstring curls 3*10*115

Calf raises 4*15*max

Loads of Ab stuff


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Today

Dumbell bench press 8*15,8*34,10*40,8*40,6*40

Pec deck 3*8*115

Chest dips 3*10*bw

Smith shrugs 3*10*120

Machine Ohp 8*55,8*60,7*65

Front delt dumbell raises 2*8*17.5,8*15

Rope pushdowns 8*41,8*43,8*45

Tricep dips 4*12*bw+50


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Got some updating here!!!

Been training but just not on the forum, although had to miss a couple of weeks due to broken ribs.

So as far as the cycle goes, did 20 weeks wc tritest 500, 1000mg week + 250mg of deca

Then dropped to 500mg wc test enanth for the last 8, bizarrely I'm stronger and growing quicker on the 50mg, absolutely no doubt about it.

Look and feel so different to this time last year or even June its a surprise. Get quite a lot of comments in my gym now, particularly delts, look completely different to pre cycle.

Not been eating well at all for the last few months but think the high test has helped controlling that so very little negative effect. Sorting that from the 2nd.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Got some updating here!!!
> 
> Been training but just not on the forum, although had to miss a couple of weeks due to broken ribs.
> 
> ...


YES mate! You're back! I was only wondering the other day what happened to you!

Get some progress pics up, bet you look like a different man after 4 months!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

As far as training goes I'm definitely finding less is more, still doing a 3 day split but reduced volume and again getting better results.

Current training is;

Chest/shoulders/tris 4*10*40

Pec dec 8*95,8+105,8*115,

Incline bench 3*8*90

Ohp 3*8*70

Db side raises 3*8*17.5

Shrugs 3*10+120

Rope pushdowns 3*10*47

Tricep dips 3*12+bw+50

Back/biceps/abs

1 armed rows 4*10*40

Pull downs 8+105,8*115,6*125

Ming rows 3*8*90

Hammer curls 4*8*25

Ezbar curls 3*8*50

Lots of ab stuff

Legs/abs

Squats 10*60,10*100,10*120,2*6*170

Leg extensions 3*8*max

Leg curls 3*8*115

Calf raises 4*15*max

Loads more an stuff

Then 2-4 cardio sessions a week


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

And current sizes;

Biceps 17

Chest 48

Waist 35


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> YES mate! You're back! I was only wondering the other day what happened to you!
> 
> Get some progress pics up, bet you look like a different man after 4 months!


Hi,

Will do, need to get a few weeks healthy eating under my belt after masses of Xmas excess but will do mid jan

How you doing?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Hi,
> 
> Will do, need to get a few weeks healthy eating under my belt after masses of Xmas excess but will do mid jan
> 
> How you doing?


All is good mate! I hear you on the xmas eating, I currently feel like the michelin man :lol:

How's the missus getting on with training? Unless of cause the broken ribs were caused by her and youve had a fall out, in which case I'll shut my mouth.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> All is good mate! I hear you on the xmas eating, I currently feel like the michelin man :lol:
> 
> How's the missus getting on with training? Unless of cause the broken ribs were caused by her and youve had a fall out, in which case I'll shut my mouth.


Yeh exactly

She's been off training pretty much the whole time as she had a 'massive' boob job so only just started again last week. Although the 3 stone of silicon is a decent workout

No the broken ribs were much funnier than that, lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Yeh exactly
> 
> She's been off training pretty much the whole time as she had a 'massive' boob job so only just started again last week. Although the 3 stone of silicon is a decent workout
> 
> No the broken ribs were much funnier than that, lol


Jesus christ they must be huge! And dont tell me, broken ribs via a swinging related accident?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Jesus christ they must be huge! And dont tell me, broken ribs via a swinging related accident?


They are, Jordan size not really stones but a good few lbs I'm not complaining

Well sort of, doing a pole routine with a friend and fell from the top gave everybody a good laugh and I had to carry on and pretend it hasn't hurt, lol


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> They are, Jordan size not really stones but a good few lbs I'm not complaining
> 
> Well sort of, doing a pole routine with a friend and fell from the top gave everybody a good laugh and I had to carry on and pretend it hasn't hurt, lol


Ouch, sounds painfull! Cant believe you did the macho 'im not really hurt' :lol: bet you were cursing on the inside!

Wow, massive then, tell her taurine and potassium are good for lower back pain pmsl


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Got some updating here!!!
> 
> Been training but just not on the forum, although had to miss a couple of weeks due to broken ribs.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear from you mate, nice to hear everything is still going strong!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

And where the fu*k have you been then ?

Welcome back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Ouch, sounds painfull! Cant believe you did the macho 'im not really hurt' :lol: bet you were cursing on the inside!
> 
> Wow, massive then, tell her taurine and potassium are good for lower back pain pmsl


Of course I did agony the day after and couldn't train for over a week at all and properly for a month or more!

I'm helping support them whenever possible, lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Glad to hear from you mate, nice to hear everything is still going strong!


Yes going really well, just need to sort my diet out but feeling good and lots of positive comments.

How about you?


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> And where the fu*k have you been then ?
> 
> Welcome back mate :thumbup1:


Hi mate, crazy busy at work, US takeover, and a new hobby, snake keeping that's taken up all my reading time. And a new friend keeping me very busy too

Thought I better see what was going on back here though

How's things with you?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Hi mate, crazy busy at work, US takeover, and a new hobby, snake keeping that's taken up all my reading time. And a new friend keeping me very busy too
> 
> Thought I better see what was going on back here though
> 
> How's things with you?


All good here mate, got a big yr coming up with some preoffessional help.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Milky said:


> All good here mate, got a big yr coming up with some preoffessional help.


Sounds impressive! All in your journal? Got some catch up reading to do I think!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Yes going really well, just need to sort my diet out but feeling good and lots of positive comments.
> 
> How about you?


Same boat as me, diet is a disaster. Been focusing a lot on uni lately, and finally managed to crack the art of getting girls 

About the snake keeping, is that a euphemism or do you actually have snakes  I used to have a couple of pythons, lovely animals - hurts when a 10ft long one bites though


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Same boat as me, diet is a disaster. Been focusing a lot on uni lately, and finally managed to crack the art of getting girls
> 
> About the snake keeping, is that a euphemism or do you actually have snakes  I used to have a couple of pythons, lovely animals - hurts when a 10ft long one bites though


Still seeing the hot housemate?

Lol, no I've got 2 female boas and a green tree python, looking for 2 more as well. There's a lot to readup and learn!!! Should see the teeth on my tree python! That really hurts, and she likes biting!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Still seeing the hot housemate?
> 
> Lol, no I've got 2 female boas and a green tree python, looking for 2 more as well. There's a lot to readup and learn!!! Should see the teeth on my tree python! That really hurts, and she likes biting!


No mate, she's ancient history, there's been a few more since her  Got a lovely 19 year old lined up for a week or two when she comes back to Leeds, will attach a pic so you can perv  Finally took your advice and grew some balls 

We used to have an albino bermese python and a standard bermese. The normal colour one was a rescue from a guy who had massively overfed it, you couldn't get two hands around it, ridiculous! Are yours just babies at the moment?


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball... what we're all really wondering... is when are the mrs' jugs going to be appearing in the male animal.. :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Kimball said:


> Unfortunately I'm not in the male animal although it seems a shame to post them there when she prefers girls they won't be at their best for another 3 months so we're told, but how they could get much better I have no idea


Well if ever there were a need for before and after progress pics... :whistling:


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Lol, now that is so true


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> She genuinely looks lovely, really pleased things have picked up for you
> 
> 19 is also my current favourite age lol actually 19&25


Thanks mate 

And as usual, bloody well done! I have genuinely missed your posting haha


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Did I mention they're sisters

And thank you.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

P.S. Got any progress shots?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Did I mention they're sisters
> 
> And thank you.


Did I mention that does not surprise me in the slightest haha! :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Welcome back!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Not after the fattest Xmas ever but yes in about a month I will as a birthday coming up which was always a major target!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Welcome back!


Hi queenie and thank you, how's you? X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Hi queenie and thank you, how's you? X


Bloody rubbish as it goes! Will fill u in at a later date.

Glad to see all is going well for u though


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Did I mention that does not surprise me in the slightest haha! :lol:


And the older one is my best friend an ex stripper and who kindly set me up with her sister.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Bloody rubbish as it goes! Will fill u in at a later date.
> 
> Glad to see all is going well for u though


It is, except for bloody money, which is ****e! Email me if you want a chat, or text, pretty sure you've got my number. I'd like to catch up. X


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Kimball said:


> And the older one is my best friend an ex stripper and who kindly set me up with her sister.


These are the types of friends you want in your life mate!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> It is, except for bloody money, which is ****e! Email me if you want a chat, or text, pretty sure you've got my number. I'd like to catch up. X


Nope I don't have it.

I'll drop u a mail. Looks like I'll be needing a break from Ukm myself tbh.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> These are the types of friends you want in your life mate!


Aren't they just


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Nope I don't have it.
> 
> I'll drop u a mail. Looks like I'll be needing a break from Ukm myself tbh.


Pm'd you.

Oh hope you're ok? And is that avatar you!!! X


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Pm'd you.
> 
> Oh hope you're ok? And is that avatar you!!! X


Going through a break up  and u know when u question what you've done to be treated like such a cvnt? Yeah I'm there lol.

And yes that's me in my avi. 10kg lighter than when u last saw a pic of me!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Kimball you're alive!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

dipdabs said:


> Kimball you're alive!


Look he's talking and everything lol


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Going through a break up  and u know when u question what you've done to be treated like such a cvnt? Yeah I'm there lol.
> 
> And yes that's me in my avi. 10kg lighter than when u last saw a pic of me!!


Oh yes, went through all that 6-7 years ago, question what you did and why you put up with the crap!

You look abso-flipping-lutely fabulous! Stopped powerlifting and moved to fitness/bodybuilding or......


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

dipdabs said:


> Kimball you're alive!


From that warm welcome I'm guessing that's maybe Kay and a post I spotted earlier, made some new friends in Tenby recently


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Oh yes, went through all that 6-7 years ago, question what you did and why you put up with the crap!
> 
> You look abso-flipping-lutely fabulous! Stopped powerlifting and moved to fitness/bodybuilding or......


No there was no crap during... But after, it's just upsetting.

And yes - moved to bodybuilding lol. So funny that u can tell. Had help with my diet and training (obviously because I'm clueless!!) and that's the result so far 

Thank u


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> No there was no crap during... But after, it's just upsetting.
> 
> And yes - moved to bodybuilding lol. So funny that u can tell. Had help with my diet and training (obviously because I'm clueless!!) and that's the result so far
> 
> Thank u


Yeh it is. Very.

Are you kidding, amazing results. Seriously impressed! Now there's motivation to get my diet sorted.

What sort of look are you going for? Lol. My favourite from what I can see so far


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Yeh it is. Very.
> 
> Are you kidding, amazing results. Seriously impressed! Now there's motivation to get my diet sorted.
> 
> What sort of look are you going for? Lol. My favourite from what I can see so far


Ah I like the look of the bodyfitness girls...

Now get your diet nailed!!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah I like the look of the bodyfitness girls...
> 
> Now get your diet nailed!!!


Me too

It is as of now, only got about 6-7lb of excess fat I want to shift anyway

Anyway tell me more about what's gone on with you but not on here!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Did chest again yesterday morning and thank god I didn't plan on the gym today, 2 bottles of sambuca and 6 bottles of wine haven't gone down well at all.

Great night taking the new puppies out to play.

And for those that have asked a sneak preview.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Back and started eating clean again today.

Gym full of bloody students and New Years resolutioners, damn! so limited to what I can get on.

Seared rows, 2*10*95,1*10*105

Pulldowns 2*8*105,1*10*115

Face pulls 3*8*45

Hammer curls 4*8*25

Ezbar curls 8*40,8*45,8*47.5

Load of an stuff


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Legs day

Zzzzzzzz


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Right still training hard, but cardio slacking. Diet is utter crap, so from now, diet good again and at least 2 cardio sessions a week. I'm still getting bigger but I'm getting fatter too.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Right time for a change-holiday in 5 weeks so increase of frequency and changing to single body part per day plus very strictly eating clean at, 2750 calories. Adjusting weekly.

Starting today chest


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Posting so I don't lose this again, been more years than I realised


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

So new regime today, doing separate cardio and weights and mixed volumes in different sessions.

Today's workout.

Machine OHP 8*170, 8*150

Dumbbell lat raises 2*8*17.5

Face pulls 8*90, 8'80

Plate raises and lifts super set 2*10*20, 2*10*20

Reqr Cable pulls 8'110, 8*126

Side oblique cable pulls 8*45, 8*40

Rolling planks 2*8


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

30th

30 mins weak cardio

1st

Bench press 2*8*100

Incline bench 2*8*80

Machine press 2* 8*75

Machine flys 2*8*65

Ab raises 2*15

2nd

30 mins shite cardio

3rd

Leg press 2*8*270

Leg extension 2*8*max

Hamstring curls 2*8*40

Calf raises 2*8*50

Ab raises 2*15


----------

